# 0.56.04 madness build - features plus encoding changes



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

This build adds a number of changes mostly related to encoding, but may also yield some good performance improvements.

Also some crazy person named Extrems came around and added full color range encoding and 48khz audio encoding.  Super sweet stuff. (Things which I haven't really had time to implement myself).  Major shoutout to him as he is the one who changed all the shaders/code around to support those things properly.

Not entirely sure how stable this stuff is, but it all seems to check out at first glance.

0.56.04 Changes:
Download: http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

 Made frame capture interval a bit more smooth
 To ensure constant framerate, made it so that slower computers automatically compensate for late encoded frames by duplicating frames when necessary to speed up encoding, and log that as a problem in the log file
 QSV fixes/adjustments (palana)
 Made some minor adjustments to monitor capture (homeworld)
 Made the 64bit and 32bit update checks independent (r1ch)
 Other minor tweaks/things I can't remember at the moment
 Added CyberGame.tv to services

Previously on batman:
0.56.03

 Fixed a bug with frame timing (audio/video sync) with the new encoder thread, audio/video should be much more in sync
 Fixed a potential crash when stopping stream
 Allow down to 1 FPS to be set by user (fixed for real)
 Some projector UI fixes (I think)
 Removed logging of shader cache files

0.56.02

 Fixed issues with quicksync in the new code (palana)
 Added date/time for FLV files (palana)
 Added a "projector" feature that allows you to preview the stream on a separate monitor in full screen while using OBS on a another monitor, can be used by right-clicking the preview window and using the "projector" option from the context menu and selecting the monitor to use.  The projector window can be disabled by pressing escape on it, by closing it on the task bar, or by using the "disable" option in the context menu.
 Made both 44.1khz and 48khz optional in encoder settings (no longer hard coded to either)
 Reduced minimum settable FPS to 1fps (*shrugs*)
 Added encoder thread to the profiler
 Fixed a bug where a global source would initialize when switching to a scene with an unchecked global source

0.56.01

 Encoding has been moved to a separate thread to prevent causing lag to the video thread.  This may result in some good performance increases and smoother video for many computers.
 Due to the encoding changes, constant framerate encoding is now default, and should now not cause extra lag like it used to.
 When a keyframe interval is set, it will actually operate at that interval because of the encoding changes (fixes the issue where twitch would report a higher keyframe interval than you had set it to)
 Encoding now outputs in full color range, which means more color detail is preserved.  Also a number of other optimizations and quality tweaks.  (by the awesome Extrems)
 Audio is now encoded at 48khz instead of 44.1khz  (again by Extrems)


----------



## Krazy (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Important edit: after a lengthy discussion, and much testing, the full color range stuff seems...off/wrong.

Direct screenshot of game: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6drp8353nv8hz3p/sc2.png
screenshot of recording made with 554b: https://www.dropbox.com/s/r112o5er9uh3k88/wmp554.png
screenshot of recording made with madness build: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3zgaa5zc0uk0 ... adness.png

As you can see, the madness build changes things quite drastically (in several different media players, I might add).  Do note that the Twitch player does not show these changes, while YouTube's player does.

Full color range stuff actually makes a quite noticeable difference, can see here in this two clips, one from 554b and one with MADNESS build: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qvazasg0x15k2 ... 0color.rar

Also, my frame times at 864p60fps with my fairly hefty custom encoder settings went from 2.867ms to 1.144ms...


----------



## xD4rkFire (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Reading this change log already has me super excited! Must go testing!


----------



## Joe33345 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

the audio change from 44100 to 48000 makes my stream incompatible with Twitch's 'requirements' so I think you might wanna add an option to switch between the two o.o


----------



## Floatingthru (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

This new build still works fine with Twitch's requirements for me at least.

Stream Configuration Quality: Excellent
Last Checked: less than a minute 

Gotta do more testing, but so far much less duplicate and lagged/late frames for me. Hopefully a smoother looking video overall too. I only wish that the full color range was supported and on by default on most flash players.

Edit: Added log from last stream session.


```
21:53:00: Settings::Video: Enabling Aero
21:53:07: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.01 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
21:53:07: -------------------------------
21:53:07: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
21:53:07: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
21:53:07: Physical Memory:  8012MB Total, 6196MB Free
21:53:07: stepping id: 3, model 12, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
21:53:07: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:53:07: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
21:53:07: Aero is Enabled
21:53:07: -------------------------------
21:53:07: OBS Modules:
21:53:07: Base Address     Module
21:53:07: 0000000015DB0000 OBS.exe
21:53:07: 00000000EB050000 OBSApi.dll
21:53:07: 00000000F21C0000 DShowPlugin.dll
21:53:07: 00000000F7690000 GraphicsCapture.dll
21:53:07: 00000000F59C0000 NoiseGate.dll
21:53:07: 00000000F3B60000 PSVPlugin.dll
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Adapter 1
21:53:07:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
21:53:07:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2083188736
21:53:07:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Adapter 2
21:53:07:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
21:53:07:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 100663296
21:53:07:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1778384896
21:53:07: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-31, 21:53:07===============================================
21:53:07:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:53:07:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:53:07:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670...
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
21:53:07: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50e670ae-5d24-49af-b21e-29d18b5213c1}
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Yeti Stereo Microphone)
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:53:07:     bitrate: 128
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
21:53:07: Using bitmap image
21:53:07: Using text output
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
21:53:07: C:/Users/WoodlesAzn/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
21:53:07: Using Window Capture
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: Video Encoding: x264
21:53:07:     fps: 30
21:53:07:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:53:07:     preset: faster
21:53:07:     CBR: yes
21:53:07:     CFR: yes
21:53:07:     max bitrate: 2000
21:53:07:     buffer size: 2000
21:53:07: ------------------------------------------
21:53:07: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
21:53:07: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (Yeti Stereo Microphone)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
21:53:11: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
21:53:11:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
21:53:11:   Interface: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
21:53:12: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
21:53:12: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
21:53:14: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 272384)
22:09:04: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 27977 / 272384)
22:43:21: Total frames encoded: 90396, total frames duplicated 20 (0.02%)
22:43:21: Total frames rendered: 90401, number of late frames: 17 (0.02%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
22:43:21: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
22:43:21: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
22:43:21: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
22:43:22: 
22:43:22: Profiler results:
22:43:22: 
22:43:22: ==============================================================
22:43:22: frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.991 ms (cpu time: avg 0.672 ms, total 60781.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.303%]
22:43:22: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [90.6%] [avg time: 0.898 ms (cpu time: avg 0.628 ms, total 56812.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 36.9%] [unaccounted: 53.7%]
22:43:22: | | scene->Preprocess - [36.9%] [avg time: 0.366 ms (cpu time: avg 0.342 ms, total 30953.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
22:43:22: | GPU download and color conversion - [9.08%] [avg time: 0.09 ms (cpu time: avg 0.041 ms, total 3750 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 7.27%] [unaccounted: 1.82%]
22:43:22: | | flush - [4.84%] [avg time: 0.048 ms (cpu time: avg 0.024 ms, total 2203.13 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
22:43:22: | | CopyResource - [2.02%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.009 ms, total 859.375 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
22:43:22: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.404%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 156.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
22:43:22: | Convert444Threads - [6.73e+003%] [avg time: 66.661 ms (cpu time: avg 1.163 ms, total 105141 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
22:43:22: ==============================================================
22:43:22: 
22:43:22: =====Stream End: 2013-08-31, 22:43:22=================================================
```


----------



## Krazy (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Joe33345 said:
			
		

> the audio change from 44100 to 48000 makes my stream incompatible with Twitch's 'requirements' so I think you might wanna add an option to switch between the two o.o



If you are using AAC, it will not be a problem.

If you are using MP3...er, why?


----------



## Absarn (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

With Quicksync enabled it just gave me a black screen and choppy sound.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Krazy said:
			
		

> Important edit: after a lengthy discussion, and much testing, the full color range stuff seems...off/wrong.
> 
> Direct screenshot of game: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6drp8353nv8hz3p/sc2.png
> screenshot of recording made with 554b: https://www.dropbox.com/s/r112o5er9uh3k88/wmp554.png
> screenshot of recording made with madness build: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3zgaa5zc0uk0 ... adness.png


Hmmm... that... is quite a bit off indeed. :/

Just out of curiosity I decided to confirm this with a different title, at the off chance it was somehow specific to SC2. And... it's not. Dota 2 has the same issue, it looks slightly too dark now.

Is there some way we can have this full color range an optional function instead?


----------



## AlderaaN (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> 0.56.01 Changes:
> 
> Due to the encoding changes, constant framerate encoding is now default, and should now not cause extra lag like it used to.


Hello.

If CFR is going to be on by default, then should there be a "V" mark right next to the 'Use CFR' check box when navigating to the Advanced settings window?






Or is that switch ignored until further notice and treated as 'constantly enabled' weather we use CBR or VBR mode?


Regards,


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Looks to me like this would work well on console captures (with the consoles set to limited colour space), since capture cards generally do not accept full RGB range.  Looks like this build is attempting to correct the colour space.

In the case of monitor/desktop capture, it's trying to correct an already full RGB capture..?  (which ends up crushing the blacks)

The colour problem aside, looks like a good build.  Thanks.  :)

- EDIT -

I had a chance to test this build out now, and it appears to be handling the colour correctly.  Great!  :)


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

This will only affect your settings when you don't have settings.

Fresh Installation = CFR enabled by default
You already have a installation = CFR setting stays the same



			
				AlderaaN said:
			
		

> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlderaaN (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Gol D. Ace said:
			
		

> This will only affect your settings when you don't have settings.
> 
> Fresh Installation = CFR enabled by default
> You already have a installation = CFR setting stays the same


Thank you.

Since it wasn't a fresh installation, I have indeed enabled it manually and then went on to stream a bit.

Here's something I've finished streaming just a few minutes ago:
http://www.twitch.tv/alderaanstreams/c/2853323
CBR (+ Padding + CFR) 2,080Kbps 30FPS 800p Video + 128Kbps AAC audio.

Twitch reports the stream quality as 'excellent' (I've logged into my channel's Dashboard a couple of minutes after I've started streaming).


----------



## Kharay (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

To aid to the feedback already provided by Krazy:

https://plus.google.com/photos/10279125 ... 3692909265 -- It should be obvious which pic is game and which is screenshot out of media player (MPC-HC x264).


----------



## Joop (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Looks like its to dark but I think it looks better than to bright!!


----------



## Absarn (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

OBS is crashing while using Quicksync with this build it works fine without quicksync here's the log

http://pastebin.com/Fnht545z


----------



## Muf (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Concerning full range: you say the Twitch player is fine, then that means the Twitch player properly reads out the colour space tags and decodes the full range correctly. If MPC (well, more specifically the decoder filter used) decodes it incorrectly, then that means it's not reading the colour space tag properly. I'd suggest trying CoreAVC, which should have support for full range H.264.

I do agree however that full range (0-255) / broadcast range (16-235) should be a configurable option in OBS, regardless of player support.


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Woopsies, I broke quicksync, palana's going to kill me


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

I just tested this build now, and I agree with everything Muf had to say.  Though, as a previous CoreAVC user, I'd like to suggest checking out LAV Filters.  I stopped using CoreAVC a while back, since they were taking a long time to fix their problems/implement features.  LAV Filters has really good quality and it's completely free.

Back on topic, this build looks great!  Thanks again to all involved!  :)


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Just tested this build with 480p30 (My usual) and the stream was pretty pixelated, in comparison to my usual quality. Would it happen to be because I'm using the strict CBR method + tune=animation while having CRF enabled with this build?

Edit: Yeah, it's a bit too pixelated for my taste. Have to go back to stable until this one is fixed.


----------



## ZenVolta (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Messing around with the update. And something does seem off about the color. Like it has to low of a contrast. I run game mode with +10 gama and that doesnt seem to change in this update. Other than that everything seemed fine on my end. I might just up the gama a bit more to help brighten up shadows and such.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Shinblindrezo said:
			
		

> I just tested this build now, and I agree with everything Muf had to say.


I actually couldn't disagree more with what was said; if anything, the media player output and Twitch player output look exactly the same to me. I also tried enforcing varying color spaces in the media player and could not get it looking game-like.

I strongly feel full range should be made optional and should be _disabled_ by default.


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

I don't know if it's just me, but it seems the picture output is a lot darker than the last build. So far, I only tested this on my external capture card so I might have to tweak the picture settings on Elgato until further updates on it.

Regardless, it encodes better than the official builds on similar settings.


----------



## Boildown (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				ball2hi said:
			
		

> Just tested this build with 480p30 (My usual) and the stream was pretty pixelated, in comparison to my usual quality. Would it happen to be because I'm using the strict CBR method + tune=animation while having CRF enabled with this build?
> 
> Edit: Yeah, it's a bit too pixelated for my taste. Have to go back to stable until this one is fixed.



CBR and CRF are mutually exclusive.  You can't have them both enabled, the encoder will pick one or the other.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

I think it was an honest typo on the part of Unknown Richard. CRF, CFR... the 2 are so alike yet mean something so different.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



> Audio is now encoded at 48khz instead of 44.1khz (again by Extrems)



Bad change.

Why you did this?

More than 44,1 khz is just wasting bitrate in the totally wrong direction :(
I mean a 128 kbit AAC @ 44,1 khz will sound better than using a wider samplerate of 48khz @ 128 kbit.
Why you ever would need 48khz? Especially in a lossy format? 44,1 khz is alread redbook cd audio quality samplerate and with that more than enough. its better to have more quality inside 44,1khz instead of wasting bitrate into wrong direction :/

Please make it optional then.

It would have so many disadvantages for me. Also recording wise - to prevent upsampling I would have to set all sound devices to 48khz. No I dont want to do that.


----------



## soulreaver2662 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

I'm not sure if this only applies to me, but i've been using this build and have had instances where OBS would still be running in task manager despite closing all instances of it. 

This locks up my Elgato to that phantom instance of OBS and forces me to reboot before Elgato can initialize the device again. Ending process/process tree doesn't work and the phantom instance refuses to close. 

I'm also not really sure how to recreate it, but so far it has been when my Elgato stops capturing while switching games and requires a restart of OBS. I stop the stream, close OBS and there'll be an instance of OBS.exe that runs in task manager that i'm unable to close.


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> Shinblindrezo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are several possible reasons as to why the colour appears off to you.

If you have your computer connected (via DVI, not HDMI) to a proper monitor (not a TV), then you will need to check all these settings for your graphics card / media player and make sure that they are all set to RGB.















Wish I could help more, but it would be difficult without being there in person to have a look at it, heheh.  :)


----------



## Kharay (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

HDMI to an actual TV; already enabled any and all colour spaces/profiles that ffdshow tryouts ( http://ffdshow-tryout.sourceforge.net/ ) would allow (which basically is... all of them) and, the colors still seemed off. And, well, so they did as well in the Twitch player. But not in-game. Had it been a monitor issue the difference would be apparent both pre-recording as well as post-recording (ie -- both in-game as well as in the recording of the game).


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



> If MPC (well, more specifically the decoder filter used) decodes it incorrectly, then that means it's not reading the colour space tag properly. I'd suggest trying CoreAVC, which should have support for full range H.264.



MPC-HC 32bit supports all colorspaces! Without any 3rd party filters. (where I would rather recommend latest ffdshow svn 32bit)

Just ensure that you have in options @ output as video renderer the Enhanced Video Renderer (custom presenter) selected. Should be defaulted to this, but I got to hear that with win8 users mpc-hc defaulted this to VMR9 for whatever reason. VMR9 does output the colorspace wrong. EVR does it right. So use EVR instead. EVR is better renderer anyway.

Players which tend to have wrong colorspace output are VLC and WMP. VLC you can correct it with disabling a specific checkmark though.

__

But because of the importance for me I repeat:

Please please make that 48khz for audio optional at least.


----------



## Shinblindrezo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> HDMI to an actual TV; already enabled any and all colour spaces/profiles that ffdshow tryouts ( http://ffdshow-tryout.sourceforge.net/ ) would allow (which basically is... all of them) and, the colors still seemed off. And, well, so they did as well in the Twitch player. But not in-game. Had it been a monitor issue the difference would be apparent both pre-recording as well as post-recording (ie -- both in-game as well as in the recording of the game).


Sounds to me like either your graphics card is overriding the video (media) colour settings, or your media player/decoders are set to RGB, when they should be set to TV colour range.

At least for my Nvidia card, it has it's own option specifically for how to handle the colour for video media.  Regardless of what you set the general Desktop colour range to.  I had to disable that feature and tell the nvidia drivers to let the media player handle the colour range.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Boildown said:
			
		

> ball2hi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant to say CFR (Constant Frame Rate?) instead of CRF.

I seem to have removed tune=animation and removed the custom buff-size from the strict CBR. The quality seems to have gone back to normal with this build, still having CBR enabled with CFR enabled.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

CBR (Constant Bit Rate) works with CFR (Constant Frame Rate).

But CBR (Constant Bit Rate) is NOT working with CRF (Constant Rate Factor).


----------



## Greendweller (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Crashlog:

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFDC53C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.01 MADNESS
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000017EAA8 000007FEFDC53C72 000007FEE9095870 0000000000007530 000000000017EA08 000000000017EC70 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefdc53c72
000000000017EAB0 000007FEE8F0D433 0000000000001389 000007FE00000000 000000000002058A 0000000077A79AA6 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000017EAE0 000000013FE4D4EA 0000000000001389 000000000017EC70 0000000000000111 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x7a
000000000017EB70 000000013FE6C5DE 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 0000000077A79B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa8e
000000000017ED00 0000000077A79BD1 000000000085B4F0 000000013FE6BB50 00000000FFFFFED1 000000000002058A user32.dll!0x77a79bd1
000000000017EDC0 0000000077A76AA8 0000000000020560 0000000000000111 0000000000001389 000007FEFC580A29 user32.dll!0x77a76aa8
000000000017EE50 0000000077A76BAD 00000000001E79E0 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x77a76bad
000000000017EEA0 000007FEFC580BBF 000000000002058A 0000000000000001 00000000001E79E0 000007FEFF531D18 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc580bbf
000000000017EEE0 000007FEFC5847FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc5847fe
000000000017EFA0 0000000077A79BD1 000000000017F288 000007FEFC583B20 000000000085B4F0 000000000085EB50 user32.dll!0x77a79bd1
000000000017F060 0000000077A798DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFC583B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x77a798da
000000000017F0E0 0000000077A767C2 00000000000205CD 00000000000205CD 000007FEFF532164 0000000001C11000 user32.dll!0x77a767c2
000000000017F170 000000013FE418A9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FE20000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9c9
000000000017F710 000000013FEB5A20 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000017F7C0 0000000077B7652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x77b7652d
000000000017F7F0 0000000077CAC541 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x77cac541

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Gebruiker\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-02_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

Log:


```
22:27:35: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
22:27:53: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.01 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
22:27:53: -------------------------------
22:27:53: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
22:27:53: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
22:27:53: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 4904MB Free
22:27:53: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
22:27:53: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
22:27:53: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
22:27:53: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
22:27:53: Aero is Enabled
22:27:53: -------------------------------
22:27:53: OBS Modules:
22:27:53: Base Address     Module
22:27:53: 000000003FE20000 OBS.exe
22:27:53: 00000000E8EE0000 OBSApi.dll
22:27:53: 00000000F3040000 DShowPlugin.dll
22:27:53: 00000000E8EB0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
22:27:53: 00000000F4040000 NoiseGate.dll
22:27:53: 00000000E8E90000 PSVPlugin.dll
22:27:53: 00000000E8E70000 scenesw.dll
22:27:53: 00000000F42B0000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
22:27:53: 00000000E8DF0000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
22:27:53: ------------------------------------------
22:27:53: Adapter 1
22:27:53:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
22:27:53:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
22:27:53:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
22:27:53: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 22:27:53===============================================
22:27:53:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
22:27:53:   Base resolution: 1600x900
22:27:53:   Output resolution: 1280x720
22:27:53: ------------------------------------------
22:27:53: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
22:27:53: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
22:27:53: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
22:27:53: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
22:27:54: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
22:27:54: ------------------------------------------
22:27:54: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:27:54: Using 5.1 speaker setup
22:27:54: ------------------------------------------
22:27:54: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:27:54: ------------------------------------------
22:27:54: Audio Encoding: AAC
22:27:54:     bitrate: 160
22:27:54: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
22:27:54: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
22:27:54: Using Window Capture
22:27:54: ------------------------------------------
22:27:54: Video Encoding: x264
22:27:54:     fps: 60
22:27:54:     width: 1280, height: 720
22:27:54:     preset: veryfast
22:27:54:     CBR: yes
22:27:54:     CFR: no
22:27:54:     max bitrate: 4000
22:27:54:     buffer size: 4000
22:27:54: ------------------------------------------
22:27:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
22:27:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
22:27:55:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
22:27:56: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
22:27:56: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
22:28:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:28:03:   New Scene
22:28:03: Using text output
22:28:03: Using graphics capture
Warning -- DShowPlugin: Could not create device filter
22:28:03: Using directshow input
22:28:03: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
22:28:03: Using text output
22:28:03: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:28:04: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 532480)
22:28:08: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 455 / 532480)
22:29:02: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:29:02: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:29:08: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 1048576 (buffer: 0 / 532480)
23:50:29: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:29: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:30: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:30: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:31: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:36: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:37: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:37: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:38: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:38: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:39: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:39: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:40: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:40: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:44: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:44: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:50:45: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:50:45: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:52:13: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:52:13: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:18:21: Capture window 0x01140572 invalid or changing, terminating capture
00:18:28: Total frames encoded: 397994, total frames duplicated 3584 (0.90%)
00:18:58: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 30000 ms timeout!
```

and below the dumpfile.


----------



## Xphome (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Just a wild guess: The color problem can't be caused by the monitors color profile in Windows?


----------



## AlderaaN (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> > Audio is now encoded at 48khz instead of 44.1khz (again by Extrems)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got a point.

Please consider making it optional, rather sooner than later.

Regards,


----------



## antome (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

Devs, *please* read this article Here on sampling rate.
48khz is completely unnessecary at streaming bitrates, and could even cause distortion and make other problems audible with a bad signal.

An audio wave can be represented perfectly fine at 4.1khz. Please make it an option, and the default option. Most streamers won't know whether their setup will have any benefits/problems at the higher sampling rate.

Not only that, but half of recipients won't even be using 48khz to decode, either voluntarily or without knowledge! It would go to waste even if the right setup was used.

TLDR the idea that 48khz is objectively better is a myth.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*

I just read that article and nowhere did it say anything negative about 48Khz.  It was mostly about why 192Khz is overkill/bad, and that 48 and 44.1 are perfectly fine.

Anyway, for those of you that are reaaaaaaaaaaally peeved about it, it's going to be made an option so no worries.


----------



## AlderaaN (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				Krazy said:
			
		

> for those of you that are reaaaaaaaaaaally peeved about it, it's going to be made an option so no worries.


Thank you.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Updated:

 Fixed issues with quicksync in the new code (palana)
 Added date/time for FLV files (palana)
 Added a "projector" feature that allows you to preview the stream on a separate monitor in full screen while using OBS on a another monitor, can be used by right-clicking the preview window and using the "projector" option from the context menu and selecting the monitor to use.  The projector window can be disabled by pressing escape on it, by closing it on the task bar, or by using the "disable" option in the context menu.
 Made both 44.1khz and 48khz optional in encoder settings (no longer hard coded to either)
 Reduced minimum settable FPS to 1fps (*shrugs*)
 Added encoder thread to the profiler
 Fixed a bug where a global source would initialize when switching to a scene with an unchecked global source


----------



## Fred_ (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> MPC-HC 32bit supports all colorspaces! Without any 3rd party filters. (where I would rather recommend latest ffdshow svn 32bit)
> 
> Just ensure that you have in options @ output as video renderer the Enhanced Video Renderer (custom presenter) selected. Should be defaulted to this, but I got to hear that with win8 users mpc-hc defaulted this to VMR9 for whatever reason. VMR9 does output the colorspace wrong. EVR does it right. So use EVR instead. EVR is better renderer anyway.



Interesting you should say that. Before I had read into colorspaces a bit, I had the biggest problem to get colors look just right outside of the game I was capturing (not using obs, but irrelevant). MPC, photoshop, windows photo viewer and paint couldn't agree on a color, and not one of them was exactly like in the game! Eventually I removed some wonky profile in color management that fixed paint and photo viewer.
As for MPC... switching from EVR to VMR9 fixed that, heh.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Jim left it out.

Reduced minimum settable FPS to 1fps (*shrugs*)


----------



## solomonyo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Did a 3h livestream today.
No crash, no lag besides a little stuttering from my part.

Vod: http://www.twitch.tv/bondtv/b/455746191
These are the results:

```
11:01:52: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.02 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
11:01:52: -------------------------------
11:01:52: CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
11:01:52: CPU Speed: 4716MHz
11:01:52: Physical Memory:  8106MB Total, 6245MB Free
11:01:52: stepping id: 0, model 2, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
11:01:52: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
11:01:52: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 56}, size={1280, 1024}
11:01:52: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
11:01:52: Aero is Enabled
11:01:52: -------------------------------
11:01:52: OBS Modules:
11:01:52: Base Address     Module
11:01:52: 00000000A4080000 OBS.exe
11:01:52: 00000000C1350000 OBSApi.dll
11:01:52: 00000000CB100000 DShowPlugin.dll
11:01:52: 00000000CBA90000 GraphicsCapture.dll
11:01:52: 00000000D1B00000 NoiseGate.dll
11:01:52: 00000000CCC50000 PSVPlugin.dll
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Adapter 1
11:01:52:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
11:01:52:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2051153920
11:01:52:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
11:01:52: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 11:01:52===============================================
11:01:52:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
11:01:52:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
11:01:52:   Output resolution: 1280x720
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST...
11:01:52: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
11:01:52: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
11:01:52: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Audio Format: 48000hz
11:01:52: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{1f01f00d-7ab1-4d54-aad8-e0eaa4be1cd7}
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Audio Encoding: AAC
11:01:52:     bitrate: 160
11:01:52: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
11:01:52: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
11:01:52: Using Monitor Capture
11:01:52: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: Video Encoding: x264
11:01:52:     fps: 60
11:01:52:     width: 1280, height: 720
11:01:52:     preset: veryfast
11:01:52:     CBR: yes
11:01:52:     CFR: yes
11:01:52:     max bitrate: 3450
11:01:52:     buffer size: 3450
11:01:52: ------------------------------------------
11:01:52: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:01:52: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:01:54: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
11:01:54:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
11:01:54:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 100 mbps)
11:01:55: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
11:01:55: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
11:01:56: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 48151 / 461824)
11:01:57: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 461824)
11:11:15: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:11:15:   New Scene
11:11:15: Using text output
11:11:15: Using text output
11:11:15: Using text output
11:11:15: Using text output
11:11:15: Using graphics capture
11:11:15: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
11:11:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:11:18: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:11:18: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:11:37: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:11:37: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:13:32: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:13:32: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:13:39: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:13:39: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:14:35: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:14:35: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:14:58: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:14:58: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:18:29: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 461824)
11:27:42: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:27:42: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:27:44: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:27:44:   New Scene
11:27:44: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
11:27:44: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
11:27:44: Using Monitor Capture
11:31:35: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:31:35:   New Scene
11:31:35: Using text output
11:31:35: Using text output
11:31:35: Using text output
11:31:35: Using text output
11:31:35: Using graphics capture
11:31:35: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
11:31:35: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:31:44: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:31:44:   New Scene
11:31:44: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
11:31:44: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
11:31:44: Using Monitor Capture
11:36:29: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:36:29:   New Scene
11:36:29: Using text output
11:36:29: Using text output
11:36:29: Using text output
11:36:29: Using text output
11:36:29: Using graphics capture
11:36:29: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
11:36:30: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:37:26: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:37:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:37:31: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:37:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:52:10: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:52:10: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:52:21: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:52:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:52:35: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:52:35: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:52:39: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:52:39: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:56:58: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:56:58: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:57:01: Using text output
11:57:02: Using text output
11:57:02: Using text output
11:57:02: Using text output
11:57:05: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
11:57:05: SharedTexCapture hooked
11:57:42: Exit signal received, terminating capture
11:57:43: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
11:57:43:   New Scene
11:57:43: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
11:57:43: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
11:57:44: Using Monitor Capture
12:01:42: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:01:42:   New Scene
12:01:42: Using text output
12:01:42: Using text output
12:01:42: Using text output
12:01:42: Using text output
12:01:42: Using graphics capture
12:01:42: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
12:01:42: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:10:01: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:10:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:10:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:10:03:   New Scene
12:10:03: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
12:10:03: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
12:10:03: Using Monitor Capture
12:12:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:12:03:   New Scene
12:12:03: Using text output
12:12:03: Using text output
12:12:03: Using text output
12:12:03: Using text output
12:12:03: Using graphics capture
12:12:03: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
12:12:03: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:30:47: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:30:47: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:30:48: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:30:48:   New Scene
12:30:48: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
12:30:48: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
12:30:48: Using Monitor Capture
12:31:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:31:41:   New Scene
12:31:41: Using text output
12:31:41: Using text output
12:31:41: Using text output
12:31:41: Using text output
12:31:41: Using graphics capture
12:31:41: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
12:31:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:32:36: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:32:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:32:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:32:36:   New Scene
12:32:36: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
12:32:36: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
12:32:36: Using Monitor Capture
12:33:24: ------------------------------------------
12:33:24:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
12:33:24:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&8495454&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
12:33:24:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x960 - 1280x960, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
12:33:24:     audio device: Disable,
12:33:24:     audio device id Disabled,
12:33:24: 
12:33:24: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
12:33:24: Using directshow input
12:33:24: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
12:35:42: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:35:42:   New Scene
12:35:42: Using text output
12:35:42: Using text output
12:35:42: Using text output
12:35:42: Using text output
12:35:42: Using graphics capture
12:35:42: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
12:35:42: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:46:37: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:46:37: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:46:43: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:46:43: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:46:45: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:46:45: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:46:50: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:46:50: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:53:29: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:53:29: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:54:43: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
12:54:43: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:15:08: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:15:08: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:16:04: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:16:04: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:17:04: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:17:04: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:17:07: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:17:07: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:18:18: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:18:18: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:18:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:18:19:   New Scene
13:18:19: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
13:18:19: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
13:18:19: Using Monitor Capture
13:18:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:18:38:   New Scene
13:18:38: Using text output
13:18:38: Using text output
13:18:38: Using text output
13:18:38: Using text output
13:18:38: Using graphics capture
13:18:38: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
13:18:38: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:24:07: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:24:07: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:24:29: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:24:29: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:26:02: Exit signal received, terminating capture
13:26:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:26:03:   New Scene
13:26:03: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
13:26:03: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
13:26:03: Using Monitor Capture
13:29:59: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:29:59:   New Scene
13:29:59: Using text output
13:29:59: Using text output
13:29:59: Using text output
13:29:59: Using text output
13:29:59: Using graphics capture
13:29:59: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
13:29:59: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:40:20: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:40:20: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:40:48: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:40:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:45:18: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
13:45:18: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:46:45: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:46:45:   New Scene
13:46:45: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
13:46:45: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
13:46:45: Using Monitor Capture
13:47:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:47:50:   New Scene
13:47:50: Using text output
13:47:50: Using text output
13:47:50: Using text output
13:47:50: Using text output
13:47:50: Using graphics capture
13:47:50: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
13:47:50: SharedTexCapture hooked
13:52:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:52:19:   New Scene
13:52:19: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
13:52:19: C:/Users/jimmy/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
13:52:19: Using Monitor Capture
13:52:35: Total frames encoded: 614506, total frames duplicated 3794 (0.62%)
13:52:35: Total frames rendered: 611709, number of late frames: 717 (0.12%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
13:52:35: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
13:52:35: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
13:52:35: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
13:52:35: 
13:52:35: Profiler results:
13:52:35: 
13:52:35: ==============================================================
13:52:35: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.292 ms (cpu time: avg 0.667 ms, total 408255 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.387%]
13:52:35: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [75.5%] [avg time: 0.976 ms (cpu time: avg 0.558 ms, total 341533 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 4.26%] [unaccounted: 71.3%]
13:52:35: | | scene->Preprocess - [4.26%] [avg time: 0.055 ms (cpu time: avg 0.066 ms, total 40778.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:52:35: | GPU download and color conversion - [24.1%] [avg time: 0.311 ms (cpu time: avg 0.106 ms, total 65146 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 17.7%] [unaccounted: 6.35%]
13:52:35: | | flush - [13.4%] [avg time: 0.173 ms (cpu time: avg 0.066 ms, total 40482.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:52:35: | | CopyResource - [3.79%] [avg time: 0.049 ms (cpu time: avg 0.016 ms, total 10015.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:52:35: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.542%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 3666.02 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:52:35: | Convert444Threads - [2.59e+003%] [avg time: 33.484 ms (cpu time: avg 1.337 ms, total 818381 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
13:52:35: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.333 ms (cpu time: avg 0.783 ms, total 481622 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:52:35: ==============================================================
13:52:35: 
13:52:35: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 13:52:35=================================================


Last game capture log:
2013-09-03, 13:29:59: we're booting up: 
13:29:59: DXGI Present
13:29:59: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
13:29:59: DXGI: Found D3D 11
13:29:59: setting up d3d11 data
13:29:59: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:29:59: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1920, 1080}, multisampled: false
13:29:59: DoD3D11Hook: success
13:29:59: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
13:30:15: D3D9 Present
13:40:20: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:40:20: DXGI: Found D3D 11
13:40:20: setting up d3d11 data
13:40:20: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:40:20: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1280, 720}, multisampled: false
13:40:20: DoD3D11Hook: success
13:40:21: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
13:40:47: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:40:48: DXGI: Found D3D 11
13:40:48: setting up d3d11 data
13:40:48: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:40:48: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1920, 1080}, multisampled: false
13:40:48: DoD3D11Hook: success
13:40:48: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
13:45:18: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:45:18: DXGI: Found D3D 11
13:45:18: setting up d3d11 data
13:45:18: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:45:18: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1280, 720}, multisampled: false
13:45:18: DoD3D11Hook: success
13:45:18: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
13:46:45: stop requested, terminating d3d11 capture
13:46:45: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:47:47: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:47:48: DXGI: Found D3D 11
13:47:48: setting up d3d11 data
13:47:48: ---------------------- Cleared D3D11 Capture ----------------------
13:47:48: found dxgi format (dx11) of: 28, size: {1920, 1080}, multisampled: false
13:47:50: DoD3D11Hook: success
13:47:50: successfully capturing d3d11 frames via GPU
```


----------



## Krazy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I just had a cash after hitting "Stop preview" =/

Was simply checking some frame timings in the new test build with SC2, just had SC2 added as window capture, and a text source.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD593C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.02 MADNESS
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000001CEAC8 000007FEFD593C72 000007FEE07E5880 0000000000007530 00000000001CEA28 00000000001CEC90 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd593c72
00000000001CEAD0 000007FEE065D5A3 0000000000001395 0000000000000000 0000000200000000 0000000300000001 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
00000000001CEB00 000000013FE9DB69 0000000000001395 00000000001CEC90 0000000000000111 FFFFFFFF00000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x89
00000000001CEB90 000000013FEBD1B2 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00000000771C9B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa52
00000000001CED20 00000000771C9BD1 00000000008E7550 000000013FEBC760 00000000FFFFFED1 0000000000020B02 user32.dll!0x771c9bd1
00000000001CEDE0 00000000771C6AA8 00000000000609AE 0000000000000111 0000000000001395 000007FEFACA0A29 user32.dll!0x771c6aa8
00000000001CEE70 00000000771C6BAD 000000000035A8F0 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x771c6bad
00000000001CEEC0 000007FEFACA0BBF 0000000000020B02 0000000000000001 000000000035A8F0 000007FEFF212421 comctl32.dll!0x7fefaca0bbf
00000000001CEF00 000007FEFACA47FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefaca47fe
00000000001CEFC0 00000000771C9BD1 00000000001CF2A8 000007FEFACA3B20 00000000008E7550 00000000008F8A80 user32.dll!0x771c9bd1
00000000001CF080 00000000771C98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFACA3B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x771c98da
00000000001CF100 00000000771C67C2 000000000034094B 000000000034094B 000007FEFF212164 0000000000281000 user32.dll!0x771c67c2
00000000001CF190 000000013FE91A99 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FE70000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9b9
00000000001CF730 000000013FF06770 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0x154
00000000001CF7E0 00000000772C652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x772c652d
00000000001CF810 00000000773FC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x773fc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kier\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-03_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

edit: can't get this to repeat, might be a one off?  will report back if I can get it to happen again


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



> overkill/bad, and that 48 and 44.1 are perfectly fine.



But is a complete waste of bitrate - read my previous post please.

44,1 khz is already redbook cd audio samplerate.

Why pushing for example 128 kbit in a long 48khz samplerate, when 44,1 is enough?

Better to have more quality inside 44,1 khz than 48khz of course.

But thank you very much, that you made it optional.

and



> Please make it an option, *and the default option*.


^this
I hope this will be the case too. His argument that there are many people which have not much knowledge will stream at unnecessary 48khz then.. Totally waste of bitrate how said.

___
Also with the color thing I have a mixed feeling about it.

Because RGB output consumes more than twice filesize on same videofile compared to a YV12 encode.

A 2048x1152 video in comparison encoded by x264 in CRF mode (both same source file with same encoding settings):

RGB: 1,72 GB
YV12: 800 MB

If you let OBS encode to RGB Colorspace it should the same case that RGB needs way more bitrate.
It has a sense that x264 is using YV12 as default colorspace.

I highly assume that now a for example 1500 kbit stream will now look worse than before. Colors are the least problem when it comes to a stream. With a stream you have the problem of the limited uploadspeed and therefore you need to set low bitrates. RGB is the complete wrong way then.
I have no advantage if the colors are coded lossless, but therefore I see more blocks xD

In general: Such sensible things should always be optional and not forced.



> As for MPC... switching from EVR to VMR9 fixed that, heh.



But its vice versa.

EVR does decode YV12 colorspace correct and VMR9 doesnt and assumes for YV12 a 0-255 (RGB) range.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

The full range color thing doesn't have anything to do with changing to full RGB colorspace.  Everything in OBS is still doing 4:2:0.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Can you then please explain more in detail what is now changed?

Maybe you just stretched YV12 to 0 - 255 range instead of 16-235?

But that would be strange too, because YV12 has only infos for a 16-235 range and 0-255 would be brightened up and the colors less colorful.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Someone else will have to, I don't fully understand it enough.  I just know that things didn't suddenly change to full RGB, so don't worry about that.  The full range color stuff will probably also be made optional.


----------



## Boildown (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.01 MADNESS build - testing mostly encoding changes*



			
				ball2hi said:
			
		

> Boildown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was almost wrong anyways, at least I see this in the X264 wiki:



> CRF with maximum bit rate
> 
> You can also also use a crf with a maximum bit rate by specifying both crf *and* maxrate settings, like
> 
> ...



Whether that works in OBS and whether its even a good idea are different matters.  And it probably would piss off Twitch, for the many of us that use it.


----------



## Absarn (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

The stream is black for the viewers but it shows up in previous broadcast with sound laggs (Sounds like the sound is speeding up) and also some wierd kinda video lagg (Look at the beginning of the VoD when I leave the computer and at the end when I come back). This happend with Quicksync Enabled.

http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn/b/455784464


http://pastebin.com/e4R8duDm


----------



## Fred_ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> > As for MPC... switching from EVR to VMR9 fixed that, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I recall it, since my game footage was RGB, i encoded it in full range YV12. I guess that makes VMR9 better here if that indeed is the case.



> Can you then please explain more in detail what is now changed?
> 
> Maybe you just stretched YV12 to 0 - 255 range instead of 16-235?
> 
> But that would be strange too, because YV12 has only infos for a 16-235 range and 0-255 would be brightened up and the colors less colorful.



I'm by no means an expert on colorspaces and the likes, but I don't think it works like that. YUV can handle full range, 16-235 is a legacy thing afaik.


----------



## Muf (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

16-235 brightness levels are a direct translation of the 0-100 IRE voltage standard of broadcast video:





This makes it easy to directly digitise analogue video. However, it makes no sense for digital video (and even less for screen capture) and only causes nasty banding artefacts. So, going forward, it should (and probably eventually will) be dropped in favour of full range.


----------



## kaloc (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

lol @ Muf's image in the above post; I'm sure you will make a few peoples head's hurt with that one =)

Here is some additional information about the luma change
http://avisynth.org/mediawiki/Luminance_levels

Also the build is setting the colormatrix & colorprim flags in x264

Info about colormatrix
http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/344144-setting-the-correct-colormatrix-in-x264

http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/...deo-playback?p=2045830&viewfull=1#post2045830


----------



## Greendweller (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

log:


```
22:53:10: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
22:53:17: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.02 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
22:53:17: -------------------------------
22:53:17: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
22:53:17: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
22:53:17: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 5688MB Free
22:53:17: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
22:53:17: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
22:53:17: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
22:53:17: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
22:53:17: Aero is Enabled
22:53:17: -------------------------------
22:53:17: OBS Modules:
22:53:17: Base Address     Module
22:53:17: 000000003F6D0000 OBS.exe
22:53:17: 00000000E6FA0000 OBSApi.dll
22:53:17: 00000000EA150000 DShowPlugin.dll
22:53:17: 00000000EF600000 GraphicsCapture.dll
22:53:17: 00000000FB870000 NoiseGate.dll
22:53:17: 00000000EF720000 PSVPlugin.dll
22:53:17: 00000000EA240000 scenesw.dll
22:53:17: 00000000FAA00000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
22:53:17: 00000000E8990000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
22:53:17: ------------------------------------------
22:53:17: Adapter 1
22:53:17:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
22:53:17:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
22:53:17:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
22:53:17: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 22:53:17===============================================
22:53:17:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
22:53:17:   Base resolution: 1600x900
22:53:17:   Output resolution: 1280x720
22:53:17: ------------------------------------------
22:53:17: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
22:53:17: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
22:53:17: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
22:53:17: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: Audio Format: 48000hz
22:53:18: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:53:18: Using 5.1 speaker setup
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: Audio Encoding: AAC
22:53:18:     bitrate: 160
22:53:18: Using text output
22:53:18: Using text output
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: Video Encoding: x264
22:53:18:     fps: 48
22:53:18:     width: 1280, height: 720
22:53:18:     preset: faster
22:53:18:     CBR: yes
22:53:18:     CFR: yes
22:53:18:     max bitrate: 3500
22:53:18:     buffer size: 3500
22:53:18: ------------------------------------------
22:53:18: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
22:53:18: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
22:53:18: 
22:53:18: Profiler result for the last frame:
22:53:18: ==============================================================
22:53:18: video thread frame - [time: 7.28 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
22:53:18: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 6.883 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
22:53:18: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
22:53:18: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.396 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
22:53:18: | | flush - [time: 0.392 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
22:53:18: ==============================================================
22:53:18: 
22:53:19:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
22:53:20: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
22:53:20: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
22:53:25: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:02:50: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 10053
23:02:51: Total frames encoded: 27483, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:02:51: Total frames rendered: 27488, number of late frames: 1 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:02:51: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:02:51: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:02:51: 
23:02:51: Profiler results:
23:02:51: 
23:02:51: ==============================================================
23:02:51: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.576 ms (cpu time: avg 0.853 ms, total 23462.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.5%] [unaccounted: 0.521%]
23:02:51: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [64.2%] [avg time: 0.37 ms (cpu time: avg 0.648 ms, total 17830.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.694%] [unaccounted: 63.5%]
23:02:51: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.694%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:02:51: | GPU download and color conversion - [35.2%] [avg time: 0.203 ms (cpu time: avg 0.199 ms, total 5491.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 26.9%] [unaccounted: 8.33%]
23:02:51: | | flush - [22.2%] [avg time: 0.128 ms (cpu time: avg 0.04 ms, total 1123.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:02:51: | | CopyResource - [4.17%] [avg time: 0.024 ms (cpu time: avg 0.111 ms, total 3073.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:02:51: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.521%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 156 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:02:51: | Convert444Threads - [7.23e+003%] [avg time: 41.658 ms (cpu time: avg 0.158 ms, total 4368.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:02:51: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.629 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:02:51: ==============================================================
23:02:51: 
23:02:51: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:02:51=================================================
23:03:01: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:03:01===============================================
23:03:01:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:03:01:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:03:01:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:03:01: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:03:01: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:03:01: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:03:01: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:03:01: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:03:01:     bitrate: 160
23:03:01: Using text output
23:03:01: Using text output
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: Video Encoding: x264
23:03:01:     fps: 48
23:03:01:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:03:01:     preset: faster
23:03:01:     CBR: yes
23:03:01:     CFR: yes
23:03:01:     max bitrate: 3500
23:03:01:     buffer size: 3500
23:03:01: ------------------------------------------
23:03:01: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:03:01: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:03:03:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:03:04: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:03:04: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:03:07: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:07:29: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 10053
23:07:30: Total frames encoded: 12877, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:07:30: Total frames rendered: 12884, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:07:30: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:07:30: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:07:31: 
23:07:31: Profiler results:
23:07:31: 
23:07:31: ==============================================================
23:07:31: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.58 ms (cpu time: avg 0.806 ms, total 10389.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.345%]
23:07:31: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [63.4%] [avg time: 0.368 ms (cpu time: avg 0.628 ms, total 8096.45 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.172%] [unaccounted: 63.3%]
23:07:31: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.172%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:07:31: | GPU download and color conversion - [36.2%] [avg time: 0.21 ms (cpu time: avg 0.175 ms, total 2262.02 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 20.3%] [unaccounted: 15.9%]
23:07:31: | | flush - [15.5%] [avg time: 0.09 ms (cpu time: avg 0.02 ms, total 265.204 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:07:31: | | CopyResource - [4.48%] [avg time: 0.026 ms (cpu time: avg 0.079 ms, total 1029.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:07:31: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.345%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:07:31: | Convert444Threads - [7.18e+003%] [avg time: 41.643 ms (cpu time: avg 0.248 ms, total 3198.02 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:07:31: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.628 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:07:31: ==============================================================
23:07:31: 
23:07:31: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:07:31=================================================
23:07:41: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:07:41===============================================
23:07:41:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:07:41:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:07:41:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:07:41: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:07:41: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:07:41: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:07:41: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:07:41: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:07:41:     bitrate: 160
23:07:41: Using text output
23:07:41: Using text output
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: Video Encoding: x264
23:07:41:     fps: 48
23:07:41:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:07:41:     preset: faster
23:07:41:     CBR: yes
23:07:41:     CFR: yes
23:07:41:     max bitrate: 3500
23:07:41:     buffer size: 3500
23:07:41: ------------------------------------------
23:07:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:07:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:07:43:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:07:43: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:07:43: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:07:50: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:10:41: Total frames encoded: 8608, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:10:41: Total frames rendered: 8615, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:10:41: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
23:10:41: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:10:41: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:10:41: 
23:10:41: Profiler results:
23:10:41: 
23:10:41: ==============================================================
23:10:41: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.493 ms (cpu time: avg 0.807 ms, total 6957.64 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.406%]
23:10:41: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [72.4%] [avg time: 0.357 ms (cpu time: avg 0.554 ms, total 4773.63 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.203%] [unaccounted: 72.2%]
23:10:41: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.203%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:10:41: | GPU download and color conversion - [27.2%] [avg time: 0.134 ms (cpu time: avg 0.251 ms, total 2168.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 18.9%] [unaccounted: 8.32%]
23:10:41: | | flush - [13.2%] [avg time: 0.065 ms (cpu time: avg 0.072 ms, total 624.002 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:10:41: | | CopyResource - [5.27%] [avg time: 0.026 ms (cpu time: avg 0.103 ms, total 889.209 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:10:41: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.406%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:10:41: | Convert444Threads - [8.44e+003%] [avg time: 41.632 ms (cpu time: avg 0.278 ms, total 2402.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:10:41: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.628 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:10:41: ==============================================================
23:10:41: 
23:10:41: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:10:41=================================================
23:23:52: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:23:52===============================================
23:23:52:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:23:52:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:23:52:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:23:52: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:23:52: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:23:52: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:23:52: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:23:52: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:23:52:     bitrate: 160
23:23:52: Using text output
23:23:52: Using text output
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: Video Encoding: x264
23:23:52:     fps: 48
23:23:52:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:23:52:     preset: faster
23:23:52:     CBR: yes
23:23:52:     CFR: yes
23:23:52:     max bitrate: 3500
23:23:52:     buffer size: 3500
23:23:52: ------------------------------------------
23:23:52: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:23:52: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:23:54:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:23:54: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:23:54: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:24:02: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:24:37: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 10053
23:24:38: Total frames encoded: 2147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:24:38: Total frames rendered: 2154, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:24:38: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:24:38: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:24:38: 
23:24:38: Profiler results:
23:24:38: 
23:24:38: ==============================================================
23:24:38: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.776 ms (cpu time: avg 0.803 ms, total 1731.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.258%]
23:24:38: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [56.1%] [avg time: 0.435 ms (cpu time: avg 0.702 ms, total 1513.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.258%] [unaccounted: 55.8%]
23:24:38: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.258%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:38: | GPU download and color conversion - [43.7%] [avg time: 0.339 ms (cpu time: avg 0.094 ms, total 202.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 9.02%] [unaccounted: 34.7%]
23:24:38: | | flush - [6.31%] [avg time: 0.049 ms (cpu time: avg 0.028 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:38: | | CopyResource - [2.32%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0.057 ms, total 124.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:38: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.387%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:38: | Convert444Threads - [5.35e+003%] [avg time: 41.531 ms (cpu time: avg 0.391 ms, total 842.405 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:24:38: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.676 ms (cpu time: avg 0.022 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:38: ==============================================================
23:24:38: 
23:24:38: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:24:38=================================================
23:24:48: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:24:48===============================================
23:24:48:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:24:48:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:24:48:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:24:48: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:24:48: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:24:48: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:24:48: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:24:48: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:24:48:     bitrate: 160
23:24:48: Using text output
23:24:48: Using text output
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: Video Encoding: x264
23:24:48:     fps: 48
23:24:48:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:24:48:     preset: faster
23:24:48:     CBR: yes
23:24:48:     CFR: yes
23:24:48:     max bitrate: 3500
23:24:48:     buffer size: 3500
23:24:48: ------------------------------------------
23:24:48: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:24:48: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:24:50:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:24:50: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:24:50: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:24:56: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:45:51: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 10053
23:45:52: Total frames encoded: 60634, total frames duplicated 4 (0.01%)
23:45:52: Total frames rendered: 60641, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:45:52: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:45:52: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:45:52: 
23:45:52: Profiler results:
23:45:52: 
23:45:52: ==============================================================
23:45:52: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.678 ms (cpu time: avg 0.819 ms, total 49670.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.295%]
23:45:52: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [58.3%] [avg time: 0.395 ms (cpu time: avg 0.682 ms, total 41387.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.147%] [unaccounted: 58.1%]
23:45:52: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.147%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:45:52: | GPU download and color conversion - [41.4%] [avg time: 0.281 ms (cpu time: avg 0.133 ms, total 8096.45 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 11.5%] [unaccounted: 29.9%]
23:45:52: | | flush - [7.82%] [avg time: 0.053 ms (cpu time: avg 0.043 ms, total 2620.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:45:52: | | CopyResource - [3.24%] [avg time: 0.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0.052 ms, total 3182.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:45:52: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.442%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 312.002 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:45:52: | Convert444Threads - [6.14e+003%] [avg time: 41.66 ms (cpu time: avg 0.302 ms, total 18361.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:45:52: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.645 ms (cpu time: avg 0.01 ms, total 608.404 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:45:52: ==============================================================
23:45:52: 
23:45:52: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:45:52=================================================
23:46:02: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:46:02===============================================
23:46:02:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:46:02:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:46:02:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:46:02: ------------------------------------------
23:46:02: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:46:02: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:46:02: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:46:02: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:46:03: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:46:03: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:46:03:     bitrate: 160
23:46:03: Using text output
23:46:03: Using text output
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: Video Encoding: x264
23:46:03:     fps: 48
23:46:03:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:46:03:     preset: faster
23:46:03:     CBR: yes
23:46:03:     CFR: yes
23:46:03:     max bitrate: 3500
23:46:03:     buffer size: 3500
23:46:03: ------------------------------------------
23:46:03: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:46:03: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:46:04:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:46:05: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:46:05: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:46:12: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
23:52:46: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 10053
23:52:47: Total frames encoded: 19379, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:52:47: Total frames rendered: 19386, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:52:47: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:52:47: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:52:47: 
23:52:47: Profiler results:
23:52:47: 
23:52:47: ==============================================================
23:52:47: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.632 ms (cpu time: avg 0.831 ms, total 16114.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.316%]
23:52:47: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [69.3%] [avg time: 0.438 ms (cpu time: avg 0.719 ms, total 13946.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.158%] [unaccounted: 69.1%]
23:52:47: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.158%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:52:47: | GPU download and color conversion - [30.4%] [avg time: 0.192 ms (cpu time: avg 0.111 ms, total 2168.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 15.3%] [unaccounted: 15%]
23:52:47: | | flush - [10.6%] [avg time: 0.067 ms (cpu time: avg 0.03 ms, total 592.804 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:52:47: | | CopyResource - [4.27%] [avg time: 0.027 ms (cpu time: avg 0.049 ms, total 967.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:52:47: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.475%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 124.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:52:47: | Convert444Threads - [6.59e+003%] [avg time: 41.65 ms (cpu time: avg 0.31 ms, total 6021.64 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:52:47: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.657 ms (cpu time: avg 0.016 ms, total 327.602 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:52:47: ==============================================================
23:52:47: 
23:52:47: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:52:47=================================================
23:52:57: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:52:57===============================================
23:52:57:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:52:57:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:52:57:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:52:57: ------------------------------------------
23:52:57: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:52:57: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:52:57: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:52:57: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:52:58: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:52:58: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:52:58:     bitrate: 160
23:52:58: Using text output
23:52:58: Using text output
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: Video Encoding: x264
23:52:58:     fps: 48
23:52:58:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:52:58:     preset: faster
23:52:58:     CBR: yes
23:52:58:     CFR: yes
23:52:58:     max bitrate: 3500
23:52:58:     buffer size: 3500
23:52:58: ------------------------------------------
23:52:58: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:52:58: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:52:59:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:53:00: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:00: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:53:00: 
23:53:00: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:00: 
23:53:01: Total frames encoded: 147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:53:01: Total frames rendered: 154, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:01: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:53:01: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
23:53:01: 
23:53:01: Profiler results:
23:53:01: 
23:53:01: ==============================================================
23:53:01: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.703 ms (cpu time: avg 0.81 ms, total 124.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.284%]
23:53:01: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [80.1%] [avg time: 0.563 ms (cpu time: avg 0.607 ms, total 93.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 2.56%] [unaccounted: 77.5%]
23:53:01: | | scene->Preprocess - [2.56%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:01: | GPU download and color conversion - [19.6%] [avg time: 0.138 ms (cpu time: avg 0.202 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 14.7%] [unaccounted: 4.98%]
23:53:01: | | flush - [11.5%] [avg time: 0.081 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:01: | | CopyResource - [2.84%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:01: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.284%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:01: | Convert444Threads - [5.66e+003%] [avg time: 39.776 ms (cpu time: avg 1.418 ms, total 218.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:01: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.671 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:01: ==============================================================
23:53:01: 
23:53:01: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:53:01=================================================
23:53:12: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:53:12===============================================
23:53:12:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:53:12:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:53:12:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:53:12: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:53:12: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:53:12: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:53:12: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:53:12: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:53:12:     bitrate: 160
23:53:12: Using text output
23:53:12: Using text output
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: Video Encoding: x264
23:53:12:     fps: 48
23:53:12:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:53:12:     preset: faster
23:53:12:     CBR: yes
23:53:12:     CFR: yes
23:53:12:     max bitrate: 3500
23:53:12:     buffer size: 3500
23:53:12: ------------------------------------------
23:53:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:53:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:53:13:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:53:14: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:14: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:53:14: 
23:53:14: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:14: 
23:53:15: Total frames encoded: 146, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:53:15: Total frames rendered: 153, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:15: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:53:15: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
23:53:16: 
23:53:16: Profiler results:
23:53:16: 
23:53:16: ==============================================================
23:53:16: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.794 ms (cpu time: avg 0.305 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.252%]
23:53:16: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [78%] [avg time: 0.619 ms (cpu time: avg 0.305 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 2.39%] [unaccounted: 75.6%]
23:53:16: | | scene->Preprocess - [2.39%] [avg time: 0.019 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:16: | GPU download and color conversion - [21.8%] [avg time: 0.173 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 12.7%] [unaccounted: 9.07%]
23:53:16: | | flush - [9.95%] [avg time: 0.079 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:16: | | CopyResource - [2.52%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:16: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.252%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:16: | Convert444Threads - [5.01e+003%] [avg time: 39.762 ms (cpu time: avg 0.305 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:16: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.582 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:16: ==============================================================
23:53:16: 
23:53:16: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:53:16=================================================
23:53:26: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:53:26===============================================
23:53:26:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:53:26:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:53:26:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:53:26: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:53:26: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:53:26: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:53:26: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:53:26: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:53:26:     bitrate: 160
23:53:26: Using text output
23:53:26: Using text output
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: Video Encoding: x264
23:53:26:     fps: 48
23:53:26:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:53:26:     preset: faster
23:53:26:     CBR: yes
23:53:26:     CFR: yes
23:53:26:     max bitrate: 3500
23:53:26:     buffer size: 3500
23:53:26: ------------------------------------------
23:53:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:53:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:53:28:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:53:29: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:29: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:53:29: 
23:53:29: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:29: 
23:53:30: Total frames encoded: 147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:53:30: Total frames rendered: 154, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:30: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:53:30: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
23:53:30: 
23:53:30: Profiler results:
23:53:30: 
23:53:30: ==============================================================
23:53:30: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.778 ms (cpu time: avg 0.911 ms, total 140.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.257%]
23:53:30: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [77.5%] [avg time: 0.603 ms (cpu time: avg 0.709 ms, total 109.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 2.57%] [unaccounted: 74.9%]
23:53:30: | | scene->Preprocess - [2.57%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:30: | GPU download and color conversion - [22.2%] [avg time: 0.173 ms (cpu time: avg 0.202 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 18.3%] [unaccounted: 3.98%]
23:53:30: | | flush - [15.4%] [avg time: 0.12 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:30: | | CopyResource - [2.57%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.202 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:30: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.257%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:30: | Convert444Threads - [5.11e+003%] [avg time: 39.775 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:30: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.596 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:30: ==============================================================
23:53:30: 
23:53:30: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:53:30=================================================
23:53:40: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:53:40===============================================
23:53:40:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:53:40:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:53:40:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:53:40: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:53:40: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:53:40: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:53:40: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:53:40: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:53:40:     bitrate: 160
23:53:40: Using text output
23:53:40: Using text output
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: Video Encoding: x264
23:53:40:     fps: 48
23:53:40:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:53:40:     preset: faster
23:53:40:     CBR: yes
23:53:40:     CFR: yes
23:53:40:     max bitrate: 3500
23:53:40:     buffer size: 3500
23:53:40: ------------------------------------------
23:53:40: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:53:40: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:53:42:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:53:43: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:43: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:53:43: 
23:53:43: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:43: 
23:53:44: Total frames encoded: 147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:53:44: Total frames rendered: 154, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:44: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:53:44: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
23:53:44: 
23:53:44: Profiler results:
23:53:44: 
23:53:44: ==============================================================
23:53:44: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.734 ms (cpu time: avg 1.114 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.409%]
23:53:44: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [79.8%] [avg time: 0.586 ms (cpu time: avg 0.911 ms, total 140.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 2.45%] [unaccounted: 77.4%]
23:53:44: | | scene->Preprocess - [2.45%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:44: | GPU download and color conversion - [19.8%] [avg time: 0.145 ms (cpu time: avg 0.202 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 14%] [unaccounted: 5.72%]
23:53:44: | | flush - [10.9%] [avg time: 0.08 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:44: | | CopyResource - [2.86%] [avg time: 0.021 ms (cpu time: avg 0.202 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:44: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.272%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:44: | Convert444Threads - [5.42e+003%] [avg time: 39.763 ms (cpu time: avg 0.405 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:44: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.6 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:44: ==============================================================
23:53:44: 
23:53:44: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:53:44=================================================
23:53:54: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:53:54===============================================
23:53:54:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:53:54:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:53:54:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:53:54: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:53:54: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:53:54: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:53:54: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:53:54: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:53:54:     bitrate: 160
23:53:54: Using text output
23:53:54: Using text output
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: Video Encoding: x264
23:53:54:     fps: 48
23:53:54:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:53:54:     preset: faster
23:53:54:     CBR: yes
23:53:54:     CFR: yes
23:53:54:     max bitrate: 3500
23:53:54:     buffer size: 3500
23:53:54: ------------------------------------------
23:53:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:53:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:53:56:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:53:57: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:57: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:53:57: 
23:53:57: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:53:57: 
23:53:58: Total frames encoded: 147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:53:58: Total frames rendered: 154, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:58: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:53:58: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
23:53:58: 
23:53:58: Profiler results:
23:53:58: 
23:53:58: ==============================================================
23:53:58: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.749 ms (cpu time: avg 1.519 ms, total 234.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.401%]
23:53:58: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [76.1%] [avg time: 0.57 ms (cpu time: avg 1.418 ms, total 218.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 2.54%] [unaccounted: 73.6%]
23:53:58: | | scene->Preprocess - [2.54%] [avg time: 0.019 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:58: | GPU download and color conversion - [23.5%] [avg time: 0.176 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 14.3%] [unaccounted: 9.21%]
23:53:58: | | flush - [11.3%] [avg time: 0.085 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:58: | | CopyResource - [2.67%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.101 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:58: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.267%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:58: | Convert444Threads - [5.31e+003%] [avg time: 39.776 ms (cpu time: avg 1.012 ms, total 156 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:58: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.695 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:58: ==============================================================
23:53:58: 
23:53:58: =====Stream End: 2013-09-03, 23:53:58=================================================
23:54:08: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-03, 23:54:08===============================================
23:54:08:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:54:08:   Base resolution: 1600x900
23:54:08:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
23:54:08: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:54:08: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:54:08: C:/Users/Gebruiker/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleLanczos6tapYUV.pShader.blob
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:54:08: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:54:08: Using 5.1 speaker setup
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:54:08:     bitrate: 160
23:54:08: Using text output
23:54:08: Using text output
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: Video Encoding: x264
23:54:08:     fps: 48
23:54:08:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:54:08:     preset: faster
23:54:08:     CBR: yes
23:54:08:     CFR: yes
23:54:08:     max bitrate: 3500
23:54:08:     buffer size: 3500
23:54:08: ------------------------------------------
23:54:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
23:54:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
23:54:10:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
23:54:11: librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:54:11: Connection to rtmp://192.168.1.99/live failed: Could not connect to server
23:54:11: 
23:54:11: RTMP_Connect0, failed to connect socket: Kan geen verbinding maken omdat de doelcomputer de verbinding actief heeft geweigerd. (10061)
23:54:11: 
23:54:12: Total frames encoded: 147, total frames duplicated 0 (0.00%)
23:54:42: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 30000 ms timeout!
```
(hav cute out some info in the log because it exceeded the message char limit.)

Crashlog: 


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFCFA3C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.02 MADNESS
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000030F3E8 000007FEFCFA3C72 000007FEE7155880 0000000000007530 000000000030F348 000000000030F5B0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefcfa3c72
000000000030F3F0 000007FEE6FCD5A3 0000000000000000 000007FEFB4717CF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 000007FEFB472B8B obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000030F420 000000013F6FDB69 0000000000000000 000000000030F5B0 0000000000000401 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x89
000000000030F4B0 000000013F71DF59 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000401 000000000030F928 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x17f9
000000000030F640 0000000076F99BD1 000000000030F928 000000013F71C760 000000000080FB60 000000000080FB60 user32.dll!0x76f99bd1
000000000030F700 0000000076F998DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F71C760 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76f998da
000000000030F780 0000000076F967C2 0000000000010987 0000000000010987 000007FEFEB12164 0000000000341000 user32.dll!0x76f967c2
000000000030F810 000000013F6F1A99 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F6D0000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9b9
000000000030FDB0 000000013F766770 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0x154
000000000030FE60 0000000076E7652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76e7652d
000000000030FE90 00000000770AC541 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x770ac541

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Gebruiker\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-03_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


 and the dump file:


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

*blinks at muf's image*

Anyway, Sapiens* in chat discovered a bug with video frame timing in the new code, and homeworld discovered an even older bug with it as well.  Makes the video less in sync than it should be.  About 3-4 frames off approximately it seems.

Also I see where these crashes are happening and have a good idea about how to fix it.  They all happen in the same place.

Will upload new test tomorrow with the fix

edit: apologies, it was Sapiens.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



> As I recall it, since my game footage was RGB, i encoded it in full range YV12. I guess that makes VMR9 better here if that indeed is the case.



You can force EVR to do the same like VMR9 and output all in 0-255. But this will only be for OBS' full range color be a solution :D For all other YUV videos which all are in 16-235 range, it is the wrong way.



> I'm by no means an expert on colorspaces and the likes, but I don't think it works like that. YUV can handle full range, 16-235 is a legacy thing afaik.



yes YUV may handle 0-255. But its totally non-standard (and thats why all the output renderers of videoplayer fail with that. Its completely non-standard) and I also dont know if its really that clever to stretch a lossy YV12 (4:2:0) coloring to 0-255 ?
YV12 is already lossy enough and my guess is, that it only will things make worse than better.
Also this consumes again more bitrate - more infos - more bitrate necessary.
less blocks is much more important.


----------



## HomeWorld (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> *blinks at muf's image*
> 
> Anyway, people in chat discovered a bug with video frame timing in the new code, and homeworld discovered an even older bug with it as well.  Makes the video less in sync than it should be.  About 3-4 frames off approximately it seems.
> 
> ...



"People in chat" is actually *Sapiens* who noticed the frame timing issue (small correction - credits must be given to the right person)


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.02 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I suppose I can call off the super special attack lawyers now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Updated again.  Mostly bug fixes and fixed an issue with audio/video being slightly out of sync


----------



## Greendweller (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Obs hung after streaming for a couple of hours with only a webcam showing.
It locked up when i pressed "stop broadcasing"and had to reboot my comp before i could use it again.


```
07:53:12: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
07:53:16: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
07:53:16: -------------------------------
07:53:16: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
07:53:16: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
07:53:16: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 5007MB Free
07:53:16: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
07:53:16: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
07:53:16: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
07:53:16: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
07:53:16: Aero is Enabled
07:53:16: -------------------------------
07:53:16: OBS Modules:
07:53:16: Base Address     Module
07:53:16: 000000003FDB0000 OBS.exe
07:53:16: 00000000E80A0000 OBSApi.dll
07:53:16: 00000000E8060000 DShowPlugin.dll
07:53:16: 00000000EA120000 GraphicsCapture.dll
07:53:16: 00000000E8040000 NoiseGate.dll
07:53:16: 00000000E8020000 PSVPlugin.dll
07:53:16: 00000000E8000000 scenesw.dll
07:53:16: 00000000FA670000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
07:53:16: 00000000E7F80000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
07:53:16: ------------------------------------------
07:53:16: Adapter 1
07:53:16:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
07:53:16:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
07:53:16:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
07:53:16: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-05, 07:53:16===============================================
07:53:16:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
07:53:16:   Base resolution: 1600x900
07:53:16:   Output resolution: 1280x720
07:53:16: ------------------------------------------
07:53:16: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: Audio Format: 48000hz
07:53:17: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
07:53:17: Using 5.1 speaker setup
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: Audio Encoding: AAC
07:53:17:     bitrate: 160
07:53:17: Using text output
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
07:53:17:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
07:53:17:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x360 - 640x360, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
07:53:17:     audio device: Uitzetten,
07:53:17:     audio device id Disabled,
07:53:17: 
07:53:17: Using directshow input
07:53:17: Using graphics capture
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: Video Encoding: x264
07:53:17:     fps: 48
07:53:17:     width: 1280, height: 720
07:53:17:     preset: faster
07:53:17:     CBR: yes
07:53:17:     CFR: yes
07:53:17:     max bitrate: 3500
07:53:17:     buffer size: 3500
07:53:17: ------------------------------------------
07:53:17: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
07:53:17: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
07:53:19:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
07:53:19: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
07:53:19: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
07:53:56: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
11:40:04: Total frames encoded: 653073, total frames duplicated 158 (0.02%)
11:40:04: Total frames rendered: 653078, number of late frames: 18 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
```
(this was the whole log of that session)

and the second time today: 


```
11:43:28: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
11:44:20: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
11:44:20: -------------------------------
11:44:20: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
11:44:20: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
11:44:20: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 6505MB Free
11:44:20: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
11:44:20: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
11:44:20: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
11:44:20: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
11:44:20: Aero is Enabled
11:44:20: -------------------------------
11:44:20: OBS Modules:
11:44:20: Base Address     Module
11:44:20: 000000003FD80000 OBS.exe
11:44:20: 00000000E80D0000 OBSApi.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E8090000 DShowPlugin.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E8060000 GraphicsCapture.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E8040000 NoiseGate.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E8020000 PSVPlugin.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E8000000 scenesw.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E91F0000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
11:44:20: 00000000E7F80000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Adapter 1
11:44:20:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
11:44:20:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
11:44:20:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
11:44:20: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-05, 11:44:20===============================================
11:44:20:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
11:44:20:   Base resolution: 1600x900
11:44:20:   Output resolution: 1280x720
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Audio Format: 48000hz
11:44:20: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
11:44:20: Using 5.1 speaker setup
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20: Audio Encoding: AAC
11:44:20:     bitrate: 160
11:44:20: Using text output
11:44:20: ------------------------------------------
11:44:20:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
11:44:20:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
11:44:20:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x360 - 640x360, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
11:44:20:     audio device: Uitzetten,
11:44:20:     audio device id Disabled,
11:44:20: 
11:44:21: Using directshow input
11:44:25: Using graphics capture
11:44:25: ------------------------------------------
11:44:25: Video Encoding: x264
11:44:25:     fps: 48
11:44:25:     width: 1280, height: 720
11:44:25:     preset: faster
11:44:25:     CBR: yes
11:44:25:     CFR: yes
11:44:25:     max bitrate: 3500
11:44:25:     buffer size: 3500
11:44:25: ------------------------------------------
11:44:25: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
11:44:25: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
11:44:25: 
11:44:25: Profiler result for the last frame:
11:44:25: ==============================================================
11:44:25: video thread frame - [time: 7.799 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
11:44:25: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 7.41 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
11:44:25: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
11:44:25: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.386 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
11:44:25: | | flush - [time: 0.383 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
11:44:25: ==============================================================
11:44:25: 
11:44:26:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
11:44:27: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
11:44:27: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
11:44:32: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
12:14:40: Total frames encoded: 87083, total frames duplicated 15 (0.02%)
12:14:40: Total frames rendered: 87085, number of late frames: 9 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
12:14:40: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
12:14:40: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
12:14:40: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
12:14:41: 
12:14:41: Profiler results:
12:14:41: 
12:14:41: ==============================================================
12:14:41: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.736 ms (cpu time: avg 0.801 ms, total 69826.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.408%]
12:14:41: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [65.9%] [avg time: 0.485 ms (cpu time: avg 0.697 ms, total 60762.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 8.42%] [unaccounted: 57.5%]
12:14:41: | | scene->Preprocess - [8.42%] [avg time: 0.062 ms (cpu time: avg 0.016 ms, total 1419.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:14:41: | GPU download and color conversion - [33.7%] [avg time: 0.248 ms (cpu time: avg 0.103 ms, total 8970.07 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 26.5%] [unaccounted: 7.2%]
12:14:41: | | flush - [22.6%] [avg time: 0.166 ms (cpu time: avg 0.023 ms, total 2059.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:14:41: | | CopyResource - [3.67%] [avg time: 0.027 ms (cpu time: avg 0.046 ms, total 4056.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:14:41: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.272%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 358.802 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:14:41: | Convert444Threads - [5.66e+003%] [avg time: 41.664 ms (cpu time: avg 0.222 ms, total 19359.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
12:14:41: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.646 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 577.203 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:14:41: ==============================================================
12:14:41: 
12:14:41: =====Stream End: 2013-09-05, 12:14:41=================================================
12:14:44: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-05, 12:14:44===============================================
12:14:44:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:14:44:   Base resolution: 1600x900
12:14:44:   Output resolution: 1280x720
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44: Audio Format: 48000hz
12:14:44: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:14:44: Using 5.1 speaker setup
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:14:44:     bitrate: 160
12:14:44: Using text output
12:14:44: ------------------------------------------
12:14:44:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
12:14:44:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
12:14:44:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x360 - 640x360, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
12:14:44:     audio device: Uitzetten,
12:14:44:     audio device id Disabled,
12:14:44: 
12:14:44: Using directshow input
12:14:45: Using graphics capture
12:14:45: ------------------------------------------
12:14:45: Video Encoding: x264
12:14:45:     fps: 48
12:14:45:     width: 1280, height: 720
12:14:45:     preset: faster
12:14:45:     CBR: yes
12:14:45:     CFR: yes
12:14:45:     max bitrate: 3500
12:14:45:     buffer size: 3500
12:14:45: ------------------------------------------
12:14:45: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
12:14:45: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
12:14:46:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
12:14:47: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:14:47: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
12:14:50: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 467968)
14:51:43: Total frames encoded: 452031, total frames duplicated 20594 (4.56%)
14:51:43: Total frames rendered: 451919, number of late frames: 179 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
```

No crashdumps nor logs generated. OBS just hangs after trying to stop publishing.
(streaming to a local nginx-rtmp server)

the second time i opend up windows problem step recorder and in those logs it showed  issues with the following: 

Program: desktop window management, 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255), Microsoft Corporation, DWM.EXE, DWM.EXE
UI-elements: test - Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS (not responding), Ghost
(not sure if you can use this info but perhaps it's helpfull)


----------



## KairuByte (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I ran a 6 hour 15 minute broadcast yesterday and I must say I like the improvements the encoding changes provided. I did get a slight hang after stopping the broadcast but it didn't last any more then usual. Maybe I'm just lucky?

Madness VS. Stock I also saw a large improvement in dropped frames, over 10%, using the 64bit client.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

You're saying you normally drop a lot of frames, but you drop 10% less frames with the Madness build? Sounds like there might be something wrong with your settings...


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Well it's not entirely surprising given the code actually


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Well, what I meant is that if his settings were right, ideally he wouldn't be dropping _any_ frames...but the new build does give performance improvement, to be sure.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Well I was just meaning to the frequency of framedrops, it sends out frames out at a different frequency than before, but generally yea, if you're dropping any frames you definitely have something wrong with your configuration.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

thx for adding the colormatrix/range flags 
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6680

but this is not done with quicksync and mostlikely not possible ?

orginal picture http://picload.org/image/oodicoa/testpictrure.png
obs recording renderd with a proper video renderer http://picload.org/image/oodicor/ob2test.mp4_snap.png

just greate work!

i reported an issue with 120 fps quicksync and force CFR.

with this version it is not possible to record with quicksync at 120 fps at all it doesn't work with or without Force CFR

madness error: 

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFDA83C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000019F1E8 000007FEFDA83C72 000007FEF2CF5880 0000000000007530 000000000019F148 000000000019F3B0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefda83c72
000000000019F1F0 000007FEF2B6D5A3 0000000000001389 0000000000000000 00000000001903D6 0000000077599AA6 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000019F220 000000013FB7DB9B 0000000000001389 000000000019F3B0 0000000000000111 FFFFFFFF00000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x6b
000000000019F2B0 000000013FB9D62E 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 0000000077599B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa8e
000000000019F440 0000000077599BD1 00000000008625C0 000000013FB9CBA0 00000000FFFFFED1 00000000001903D6 user32.dll!0x77599bd1
000000000019F500 0000000077596AA8 00000000001105B2 0000000000000111 0000000000001389 000007FEFBF60A29 user32.dll!0x77596aa8
000000000019F590 0000000077596BAD 0000000000239E50 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x77596bad
000000000019F5E0 000007FEFBF60BBF 00000000001903D6 0000000000000001 0000000000239E50 000007FEFF5C1D18 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbf60bbf
000000000019F620 000007FEFBF647FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbf647fe
000000000019F6E0 0000000077599BD1 000000000019F9C8 000007FEFBF63B20 00000000008625C0 0000000000861B10 user32.dll!0x77599bd1
000000000019F7A0 00000000775998DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFBF63B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x775998da
000000000019F820 00000000775967C2 00000000003B019D 00000000003B019D 000007FEFF5C2164 0000000000390000 user32.dll!0x775967c2
000000000019F8B0 000000013FB71AB9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FB50000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9c9
000000000019FE50 000000013FBE6C00 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0x154
000000000019FF00 000000007769652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7769652d
000000000019FF30 00000000777CC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x777cc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-06_3.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

log

```
21:49:12: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
21:49:12: -------------------------------
21:49:12: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
21:49:12: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
21:49:12: Physical Memory:  15824MB Total, 13368MB Free
21:49:12: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
21:49:12: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:49:12: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:49:12: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
21:49:12: Aero is Enabled
21:49:12: -------------------------------
21:49:12: OBS Modules:
21:49:12: Base Address     Module
21:49:12: 000000003FB50000 OBS.exe
21:49:12: 00000000F2B40000 OBSApi.dll
21:49:12: 00000000F40B0000 DShowPlugin.dll
21:49:12: 00000000F5570000 GraphicsCapture.dll
21:49:12: 00000000F5790000 NoiseGate.dll
21:49:12: 00000000F5930000 PSVPlugin.dll
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Adapter 1
21:49:12:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
21:49:12:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
21:49:12:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Adapter 2
21:49:12:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
21:49:12:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 536870912
21:49:12:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1308622848
21:49:12: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-06, 21:49:12===============================================
21:49:12:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:49:12:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:49:12:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760...
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Audio Format: 48000hz
21:49:12: Playback device Default
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:49:12:     bitrate: 160
21:49:12: Using graphics capture
21:49:12: Found QSV hardware support
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
21:49:12: Using 13 encode tasks
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: Video Encoding: QSV
21:49:12:     fps: 120
21:49:12:     width: 1920, height: 1080
21:49:12:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
21:49:12:     CBR: no
21:49:12:     CFR: no
21:49:12:     max bitrate: 30000
21:49:12:     buffer size: 30000
21:49:12: ------------------------------------------
21:49:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
21:49:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)' is 768000, samples per sec is 96000
21:49:12: 
21:49:12: Profiler result for the last frame:
21:49:12: ==============================================================
21:49:12: video thread frame - [time: 0.255 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
21:49:12: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 0.249 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
21:49:12: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
21:49:12: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
21:49:12: | | flush - [time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
21:49:12: ==============================================================
21:49:12: 
21:49:13: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
21:49:13: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
21:49:47: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 30000 ms timeout!
```

still works fine with 0.554b odc i checked the 120 recording and they are true 120 fps


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I know I'm going to regret asking, but my curiosity is getting the better of me...why are you recording at 120fps?


----------



## Kharay (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

... this should be good.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Just noticed that when you try to change the volume bars in OBS, it now shows the numerical value in %. Just thought I'd say I like the little touch. :)


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

for the same reason people play on 120 hz displays is much smoother and there is only a little motion blur left.

if you think "the human eye can't do anything with 120 hz"

just have a look at this
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

with my 120 hz lightboost monitor i can see the white dots on the ufo clearly

on an normal lcd is just a white unsharp line and mostlikely the hole ufo is unsharp(ofc it looks even better on a 120 hz crt)


----------



## Luk (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Well, if you think that slow browsers/PCs, people with no 120Hz monitors, immense bitrates to keep quality and immense CPU power is all sacrificable, then... good work. Otherwise it's a waste of resources IMO.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

i'm talking about quicksync there is nearly no cpu power needed. ofc i can try to use the cpu but...

it works before so why break it ?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

quicksync has very very poor efficiency.


----------



## Xphome (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> quicksync has very very poor efficiency.


But it runs on the iGPU.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

That is not the point of the graph. The point of the graph as far as recording and streaming with OBS is concerned is this -- assuming a constant bitrate, the quality of QuickSync will generally be considerably less than x264. Just because its compression is far more inefficient.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Kharay: That was exactly what I wanted to say with my post. Was that not obvious? What did you think what I wanted to say?

Sorry if you missunderstood me somewhere.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I did not respond to you. ;)


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

what's your point?
what does this have to do with the problem?
quicksync is about even with x264 on very fast- super fast "this is bad".
did you even try to record 120 fps with x264 and that on a better preset then very fast so you get better compression?
with x264 i got an huge impact on y in game fps with quicksync i didn't get any notible inmapct on y game fps.
if you ask me quicksync does a pretty good work in this case far far better then x264.



> quicksync has very very poor efficiency.



i don't think so.

on top of it what settings are used for x264 in this test ? what clip and so on.


----------



## Xphome (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Bitrate doesn't really matter when recording tho, unless you have very limited space.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				freehuhn said:
			
		

> i don't think so.


Based on what?

It's too bad I don't have a modern enough CPU, otherwise I would demonstrate it to you. That it is in fact far, far more inefficient than x264. Just have a look on Google, see all the people complaining about QuickSync's relative poor performance as far as quality and compression are concerned.

QuickSync was not meant for "professional" recording and despite efforts of Intel to make it better, they still have to deliver. Yet another on-going discussion which you can find all over the web.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

@Kharay


			
				Xphome said:
			
		

> Bitrate doesn't really matter when recording tho, unless you have very limited space.



thx Xphome


the quality with x264 is not better because you have to use a very bad preset for recording 120 hz.

btw this is just offtopic if you you can make a posting a point out how bad quicksync is.
very fast x264 at way more than 120 fps for nearly zero cpu usage is not bad at all...


----------



## Luk (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Freehuhn: We all know that Quicksync is fast, but everyone here is thinking the "streaming"-way. Quicksync is awful for streaming purposes, but can be useful when recording locally and frees up CPU resources.


----------



## Kharay (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				freehuhn said:
			
		

> the quality with x264 is not better because you have to use a very bad preset for recording 120 hz.
> 
> btw this is just offtopic if you you can make a posting a point out how bad quicksync is.
> very fast x264 at way more than 120 fps for nearly zero cpu usage is not bad at all...


Right... well, obviously the message is not going to sink any time soon with you. So... good luck, have fun!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

recordingwise lossless is the way to go.

ffdshow uncompressed yv12 is very fast for example. And it saves quality. Because you can then encode after recording and then with good settings ..

The only thing you need for uncompressed is very fast HDD write speed which easy can be archived with a RAID 0.
Otherwise use the Lagarith codec @ YV12, [x] multithreading
it has excellent lossless compression. 30 fps @ 1280x720 need only about 15 mbyte/s.

I have a RAID 0 which can write 350 mbyte/s and is able to record 2048x1152 video in RGB uncompressed with 50fps.
But I record in 30fps, yv12.

Why? Because I upload for youtube and there is 30fps maximum

But local I dont see much sense in going higher than 30fps too. 30 vs 60fps is good visible on high motion scenes, but is rather for enthusiasts necessary. For normal viewing a 30fps video is more than enough and saves space.
But 120 fps? Why? 60fps is even on high motion already very very smooth.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

that's why i say recording not streaming.



> Free, open source software for live streaming and recording


did i get the recording part wrong ?

i mean i just said what's not working with the new test build and i have to hear "why did you use quicksync?"
sry i reported a crash my fail...


----------



## paibox (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

You guys (not freehuhn) need to calm the heck down, consider this your unofficial warning.

freehuhn: I'm not quite sure why QuickSync would stop working. Does it still work in older versions? It's still available and working for me, but I'm on a 3770K myself, which means I can just use it in D3D11 headless mode, so I'm not a very good comparison. Try dropping by the chat and asking Palana about it, he might be able to help you debug what might be wrong.


----------



## dehixem (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

OBS 0.56.02 is crashing way too often :-(
It happens when I change scenes during livestreaming for a long time on the same scene (I've had this issue in particular for at least one or two months now).

In this case it just crashed when Amnesia AMFP was loading a new area... of course the mp4 got corrupted and got lost.
Here is log + dump, please look into this.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD853C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.554b
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7600) 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000001CEFF8 000007FEFD853C72 000007FEDFEA5870 000000000000EA60 00000000001CEF58 00000000001CF1B0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd853c72
00000000001CF000 000007FEDFD1D323 0000000000001389 00000000777A9AA6 00000000001CF078 0000000200000030 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
00000000001CF030 000000013F2DD999 0000000000001389 00000000001CF1B0 0000000000000111 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x59
00000000001CF0B0 000000013F2FDA8E 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00000000777A9B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa8e
00000000001CF240 00000000777A9BD1 0000000000C87850 000000013F2FD000 00000000FFFFFED1 0000000000010552 user32.dll!0x777a9bd1
00000000001CF300 00000000777A6AA8 00000000000504AE 0000000000000111 0000000000001389 000007FEFBFF0A29 user32.dll!0x777a6aa8
00000000001CF390 00000000777A6BAD 00000000045D6620 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x777a6bad
00000000001CF3E0 000007FEFBFF0BBF 0000000000010552 0000000000000001 00000000045D6620 000007FEFDF82421 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbff0bbf
00000000001CF420 000007FEFBFF47FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefbff47fe
00000000001CF4E0 00000000777A9BD1 00000000001CF7C8 000007FEFBFF3B20 0000000000C87850 0000000000C8AEF0 user32.dll!0x777a9bd1
00000000001CF5A0 00000000777A98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFBFF3B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x777a98da
00000000001CF620 00000000777A67C2 0000000000060555 0000000000060555 000007FEFDF82164 00000000005D1000 user32.dll!0x777a67c2
00000000001CF6B0 000000013F2D1CD9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F2B0000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9c9
00000000001CFC50 000000013F347150 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
00000000001CFD00 000000007768652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7768652d
00000000001CFD30 00000000778BC541 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x778bc541

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-07_2.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

How am I supposed to provide you with a dump if the upload attachment module makes the webpage crash ?

Cheers.


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Arguing about x264 vs QuickSync compression efficiency so completely misses the point in the context of what freehuhn is doing that I wonder if some of you even read and understood his posts before replying.  He doesn't need a demonstration, he needs you to pay attention.

It doesn't matter that x264 is more efficient if the cost of that efficiency is an unacceptable performance impact during a recording.  QuickSync may not compress his output video as well but _*who cares*_ when it allows him to maintain performance?  He isn't streaming!  He can just record at a higher bitrate and offset QuickSync's inefficiency.  File size will still be completely manageable and his PC won't tank.

Quite simply there are more factors to consider than simply which encoder is more efficient.  The options presented here are:

1) Use x264, compress video more efficiently, take an unacceptable performance hit, or
2) Use QuickSync, compress videos less efficiently, take no performance hit at the expense of slightly larger output files

If you still think option 1 is the better choice then you need to go home, because you're drunk.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

The best way is and stays recording lossless instead of lossy. Most performance you can get with that.


----------



## Xphome (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> The best way is and stays recording lossless instead of lossy. Most performance you can get with that.


If you have fast and large storage devices. My HDDs are too slow and I don't have that much space.


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

The I/O and file size demands of truly lossless recording make it a very poor choice for the vast majority people when light compression can yield practically indistinguishable results at a fraction of the file size.  "But you only need RAID0" is not particularly compelling.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Then buy a HDD

A good HDD costs 50 €... Unbelievable cheap nowadays..

http://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-72 ... 86480.html

And with that you can get a Seagate barracuda 7200.14 which is capable to write 196 mbyte/s..

That is more than enough room to record lossless. With that is even uncompressed yv12 possible in 2048x1152 resolution ..



> The I/O and file size demands of truly lossless recording make it a very poor choice for the vast majority people when light compression can yield practically indistinguishable results at a fraction of the file size.



It is clearly distinguishable. But thats not the most important behind that.

The most important thing is quality versus filesize.

Why you want less quality in higher filesize, because your pc is too bad? That consumes HDD space even more.

If you want to edit your recording, you would re-encode a lossy source. That would further decrease quality, makroblocks would be detected as detail by encoder, which further kills quality (or raises up filesize if quantizer based encode)



> But you only need RAID0" is not particularly compelling.



you just need a HDD which is not of metal age.


----------



## Muf (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Kharay, please stop abusing the forum's post report functionality.


----------



## Xphome (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

With a CRF setting of 15 it looks very good to me, so good that it could easily fool me that it was live gameplay instead of a recording, while keeping the file size reasonable. Performance impact at the time of the recording, Bioshock Infinite 1920x1080 max settings, was not noticeable.

EDIT: But I guess we should end this discussion.


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

DeMoN perhaps I'm explaining myself poorly.  I don't care if you prefer to record lossless video any more than I care if freehuhn prefers to record at 120 FPS.  I personally find both a bit ridiculous in general but if doing so meets your needs then by all means have at it.  However I also think that presenting your personal preferences as some sort of "best practice" is misguided, and potentially does a disservice to people you may be trying to help.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

but if you re-encode your CRF15 recording you'll have higher filesize, the encoder detects the artefacts as detail. you may not see them. but the encoder does.
And you used a very fast preset to hold cpu usage relatively low. so the filesize is alone because of that much higher as it could be. It uses too much cpu.

Further thing is: In which container does it write? AVI? AVI is not suitable container for h.264.



> Q11: What'st the difference between VFW and CLI?
> A: VFW is Video For Windows, an ancient tech created by microsoft (copying some stuff from quicktime), full of quirks and not able to support modern codecs. x264VFW is a ugly hack to make x264 work (more or less) with VFW, hence softwares like virtualdub and its modifications. The use of x264VFW is NOT recommended. x264 VFW is no longer officially supported.
> CLI is a general term that means Command Line Interface. The classic console (command prompt) command which is generic and has no limitations like VFW.





> Q19: Can i use VirtualDub or any other VFW based editor to encode with x264?
> A: Yes, using a x264 VFW build but VFW is so obsolete and limited x264VFW is no longer mantained by the x264 devs and because VFW and AVI are not properly able to handle h.264 features without some "hacking" that could compromise compatibility, playback and/or editing.





> The thing about applying the same hacks as was used in ASP is that ASP is bad enough to do that to, but H.264's featureset is much more expansive in regard to B-frames, the B-pyramid, etc. Using said hacks to put H.264 in AVI often isn't sufficient enough to ensure that the audio remains synced, in the case of numerous B-frames and especially the B-pyramid. The only way around it is to disable those features, but that results in benefit being lost. It'll still perform well, but not as well as it could have.



but you're right, we should end this discussion.
I just can highly recommend you to record lossless. Fast HDD isnt that expensive ..



> DeMoN perhaps I'm explaining myself poorly. I don't care if you prefer to record lossless video any more than I care if freehuhn prefers to record at 120 FPS. I personally find both a bit ridiculous in general but if doing so meets your needs then by all means have at it. However I also think that presenting your personal preferences as some sort of "best practice" is misguided, and potentially does a disservice to people you may be trying to help.



I just recommend you to record lossless and encode afterwards to lossy, because it is the best for your performance while recording and the best quality vs filesize afterwards ..

thats a fact. And HD drives are so damn cheap now. I just cant believe that this is your argument to consume unnecessary more space of your at the moment metal age HDD.

But ok. Just wanted to say you that again. But ok we can end this now when it is wanted ^^


----------



## Xphome (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> Further thing is: In which container does it write? AVI? AVI is not suitable container for h.264.


MP4 before since it wasn't possible to save recordings in FLV with date and time as filename, which is now possible with this test version thus I've changed it to FLV. OBS can't save recordings to AVI so that was never an option (not that I would have chosen it).



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> thats a fact. And HD drives are so damn cheap now. I just cant believe that this is your argument to consume unnecessary more space of your at the moment metal age HDD.


Using OBS instead of other software like Dxtory consumes less space, not the other way around.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Get back on topic.  This thread is only for talking about the test build, and reporting bugs with it.  Any posts from here on out that aren't on topic will receive warnings from me.

freehuhn, have you tried to get in touch with Palana, yet?  He's the QSV wizard here.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



> Does it still work in older versions?


0.554b works fine as long as CFR is not checked. i got it madness working on the desktop without a game running and only when aero is enabled. obs shows about 40 fps (normal aero) the output got this: 
Frame rate mode                : Variable
Frame rate                     : 120.013 fps
Original frame rate            : 120.000 fps
Minimum frame rate             : 111.111 fps
Maximum frame rate             : 125.000 fps



> It's still available and working for me, but I'm on a 3770K myself, which means I can just use it in D3D11 headless mode, so I'm not a very good comparison.


the problem only happens with 120 fps

egur (ffdshow QSV decoder dev.) stated (long ago) that d3d11 is slower in upload but i it is still pretty fast.



> Try dropping by the chat and asking Palana about it, he might be able to help you debug what might be wrong.


my clue is that the qsv encoder got inforamtion he didn't like at all where maybe high5.2 should be used:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC

5.1
*1,920×1,080@120.5 (16)*
2,560×1,920@51.2 (9)
3,840×2,160@31.7 (5)
4,096×2,048@30.0 (5)
4,096×2,160@28.5 (5)
4,096×2,304@26.7 (5)

and the output got this 
*Maximum frame rate             : 125.000 fps*

if this is the first information sended to the encoder he can't encode it because it is 5.2 and it looks like qsv can't encode at 5.2

edit: added english wiki link


----------



## Camfak (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				freehuhn said:
			
		

> for the same reason people play on 120 hz displays is much smoother and there is only a little motion blur left.
> 
> if you think "the human eye can't do anything with 120 hz"
> 
> ...


What are you doing with your 120hz recordings? You only watch them yourself on your computer? Or is it just a hobby recording and such?

Or are you this guy?
http://www.blurbusters.com/hfr-120fps-v ... recording/


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

i watch them. i play around with them (madvr smoothmotion, decimation, motion blur test)


----------



## ivannew2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Can now record with quick sync on i5-3450(intel hd 2500) 1920x1080 at amazing 120fps, oi oi oi. Earlier build can't do it. Great work. Future for specific hardware encoders, not x86 cpu only. With next 5 years i bealive it be common use hardware encoders to stream. Quality increases with each next generations of encoders.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



> Can now record with quick sync on i5-3450(intel hd 2500) 1920x1080 at amazing 120fps, oi oi oi. Earlier build can't do it. Great work.



which driver version did you use.

i'm able to do this with 0.554b but not with madness.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

9.17.10.2932 for win7 x64. Have some crashes, need more testing. Also need testing 0.554b for same thing.
1366x768x100fps record without crash. Maybe need add more ram for igpu.


----------



## Anonanon (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I had a reoccuring problem where video and audio are not quite in sync, especially when I'm showing a video using MPC-HC. I tried to fix this by downloading the new 0.56.03 MADNESS build, which states:

· Fixed a bug with frame timing (audio/video sync) with the new encoder thread, audio/video should be much more in sync

... but I still notice a delay between A/V. "Force desktop audio to use video timestamps as base for audio time" timestamp tickbox and "Mic sync fix hack" tickbox don't fix it either.

_Edit: Sorry I think I spoke too soon. It didn't seem fixed after grabbing the 0.56.03, but after watching and waiting it out for some time, the sync seemed to click into place._


----------



## ivannew2012 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Have problem with 1920x1080 over 85 fps, when stop stream after 1 minute have crash obs. Maybe it problem of Quick Sync on i5-3450.
1920x1080 85fps records no problem.
1280x720 120fps records no problem.
Actually no complain about. 1920x1080 85fps, say what ? Amazing. For local records, fraps pls don't rape my hdd. Memory igpu use when encode like 20mb.


----------



## freehuhn (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

have you tried 0.544b with 120 with hd 4000 it works


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Was just streaming for about 3 hours and then my stream went offline. No crashlog or pop-up or anything but I heard a "ding" noise.


```
12:51:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-09, 12:51:31===============================================
12:51:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:51:31:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
12:51:31:   Output resolution: 960x540
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260...
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Audio Format: 44100hz
12:51:31: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:51:31:     bitrate: 96
12:51:31: Using Window Capture
12:51:31: Using text output
12:51:31: Using text output
12:51:31: Using bitmap image
12:51:31: Using Window Capture
12:51:31: Using graphics capture
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Video Encoding: x264
12:51:31:     fps: 30
12:51:31:     width: 960, height: 540
12:51:31:     preset: veryfast
12:51:31:     CBR: yes
12:51:31:     CFR: yes
12:51:31:     max bitrate: 1600
12:51:31:     buffer size: 1600
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:51:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:51:32: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:51:33: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
12:51:33:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
12:51:33:   Interface: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
12:51:34: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:51:34: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:47:49: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 9275 / 217088)
15:03:02: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
15:03:03: Total frames encoded: 236738, total frames duplicated 99 (0.04%)
15:03:03: Total frames rendered: 236730, number of late frames: 14 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:03:04: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:03:04: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: Profiler results:
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: ==============================================================
15:03:04: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 11.653 ms (cpu time: avg 2.876 ms, total 681038 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0515%]
15:03:04: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [38.9%] [avg time: 4.536 ms (cpu time: avg 1.072 ms, total 253782 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 36%] [unaccounted: 2.91%]
15:03:04: | | scene->Preprocess - [36%] [avg time: 4.197 ms (cpu time: avg 0.813 ms, total 192692 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | GPU download and color conversion - [61%] [avg time: 7.111 ms (cpu time: avg 1.798 ms, total 425867 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 60.6%] [unaccounted: 0.42%]
15:03:04: | | flush - [0.601%] [avg time: 0.07 ms (cpu time: avg 0.036 ms, total 8704.86 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | | CopyResource - [60%] [avg time: 6.986 ms (cpu time: avg 1.742 ms, total 412513 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0515%] [avg time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 1232.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | Convert444Threads - [572%] [avg time: 66.667 ms (cpu time: avg 0.965 ms, total 228495 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:03:04: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.071 ms (cpu time: avg 0.409 ms, total 96970.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: ==============================================================
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: =====Stream End: 2013-09-09, 15:03:04=================================================
15:03:09: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
15:03:09: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-09, 15:03:09===============================================
15:03:09:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:03:09:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:03:09:   Output resolution: 960x540
15:03:09: ------------------------------------------
15:03:09: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260...
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:03:10: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:03:10:     bitrate: 96
15:03:10: Using Window Capture
15:03:10: Using text output
15:03:10: Using text output
15:03:10: Using bitmap image
15:03:10: Using Window Capture
15:03:10: Using graphics capture
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Video Encoding: x264
15:03:10:     fps: 30
15:03:10:     width: 960, height: 540
15:03:10:     preset: veryfast
15:03:10:     CBR: yes
15:03:10:     CFR: yes
15:03:10:     max bitrate: 1600
15:03:10:     buffer size: 1600
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:03:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:03:10: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:03:12: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:03:12:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
15:03:12:   Interface: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:03:13: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:03:13: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:07:20: Total frames encoded: 7473, total frames duplicated 10 (0.13%)
15:07:20: Total frames rendered: 7475, number of late frames: 2 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:07:20: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:07:20: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:07:20: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: Profiler results:
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: ==============================================================
15:07:20: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 13.239 ms (cpu time: avg 2.825 ms, total 21122.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 100%] [unaccounted: 0.0302%]
15:07:20: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [35.2%] [avg time: 4.662 ms (cpu time: avg 0.899 ms, total 6723.64 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 32.7%] [unaccounted: 2.47%]
15:07:20: | | scene->Preprocess - [32.7%] [avg time: 4.335 ms (cpu time: avg 0.657 ms, total 4914.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | GPU download and color conversion - [64.8%] [avg time: 8.573 ms (cpu time: avg 1.92 ms, total 14352.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 63.9%] [unaccounted: 0.899%]
15:07:20: | | flush - [0.468%] [avg time: 0.062 ms (cpu time: avg 0.045 ms, total 343.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | | CopyResource - [63.3%] [avg time: 8.384 ms (cpu time: avg 1.849 ms, total 13821.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0604%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 46.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | Convert444Threads - [503%] [avg time: 66.643 ms (cpu time: avg 1.051 ms, total 7862.45 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:07:20: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.158 ms (cpu time: avg 0.637 ms, total 4758.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: ==============================================================
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: =====Stream End: 2013-09-09, 15:07:20=================================================
```


----------



## ivannew2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				freehuhn said:
			
		

> have you tried 0.544b with 120 with hd 4000 it works


Same. Looks like hd 2500 not capable off do more then 85fps on 1920x1080.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

If there's an issue with quicksync message palana about it with logs and such to try to help him debug the issue.

That being said, I'm personally not officially supporting framerates higher than 60 just simply because the vast majority of people who will actually be viewing such videos/streams will be on 60hz screens at most.  It requires more unnecessary encoding power for the streamer/recorder and more unnecessary decoding power for viewers.  And things like youtube will transcoder it away anyway back to 30/60fps.

That's why the "allow 60-120 fps" option is in advanced, it's because I just can't really officially support it working by default.  If you are the gamer, you may need 120fps to play the game, but if you are simply a viewer, 120fps is overkill for just watching someone game, it's not "needed".  That being said, if you -really- want to do it, and you can get it working, that's fine, but understand my reasoning for not really paying as much attention to it.  I've just got more important things to deal with unfortunately.

And if you want to continue this discussion, please do so on the suggestions forum or questions forum perhaps.  I'd like to keep this thread about the test build and want to find bugs/issues for the new code, not whether it's working properly with 120fps with quicksync on.

EDIT:  I would like to add that although one could hypothetically say 60 fps is not needed either by that same logic, I feel that 120 over 60 has far greater diminishing returns than 60 over 30.  Almost everyone can watch 60fps.  However, very few can actually realistically watch something over 60fps (in terms of common monitor capability).


----------



## HomeWorld (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*



			
				ball2hi said:
			
		

> Was just streaming for about 3 hours and then my stream went offline. No crashlog or pop-up or anything but I heard a "ding" noise.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The only "ding" you will hear caused by OBS it's when the connection to the streaming server is lost and a reconnect is about to be attempted. Also a dialog will be shown for about 10 seconds (a countdown till reconnect is attempted).
Otherwise the "ding" you heard may be caused by something else. Question, did the stream resumed or OBS stopped working?

Also, please include full log if possible.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*


```
12:07:01: Failed to load plugin plugins/SC2SceneSwitcher.dll, 193
12:36:20: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
12:36:20: -------------------------------
12:36:20: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
12:36:20: CPU Speed: 3422MHz
12:36:20: Physical Memory:  4093MB Total, 2311MB Free
12:36:20: stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
12:36:20: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
12:36:20: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
12:36:20: Aero is Enabled
12:36:20: -------------------------------
12:36:20: OBS Modules:
12:36:20: Base Address     Module
12:36:20: 000000003F390000 OBS.exe
12:36:20: 00000000F4E00000 OBSApi.dll
12:36:20: 00000000FA290000 DShowPlugin.dll
12:36:20: 00000000FB200000 GraphicsCapture.dll
12:36:20: 00000000FAB50000 NoiseGate.dll
12:36:20: 00000000FADC0000 PSVPlugin.dll
12:36:20: 00000000FA510000 scenesw.dll
12:36:20: ------------------------------------------
12:36:20: Adapter 1
12:36:20:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
12:36:20:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 919994368
12:36:20:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1877766144
12:36:20: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-09, 12:36:20===============================================
12:36:20:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:36:20:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
12:36:20:   Output resolution: 960x540
12:36:20: ------------------------------------------
12:36:20: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260...
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: Audio Format: 44100hz
12:36:21: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:36:21:     bitrate: 96
12:36:21: Using Window Capture
12:36:21: Using text output
12:36:21: Using text output
12:36:21: Using bitmap image
12:36:21: Using Window Capture
12:36:21: Using graphics capture
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: Video Encoding: x264
12:36:21:     fps: 30
12:36:21:     width: 960, height: 540
12:36:21:     preset: veryfast
12:36:21:     CBR: yes
12:36:21:     CFR: yes
12:36:21:     max bitrate: 1600
12:36:21:     buffer size: 1600
12:36:21: ------------------------------------------
12:36:21: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:36:21: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:36:22: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:36:22: 
12:36:22: Profiler result for the last frame:
12:36:22: ==============================================================
12:36:22: video thread frame - [time: 25.231 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:36:22: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 25.185 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:36:22: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 8.86 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:36:22: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.044 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:36:22: | | flush - [time: 0.042 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:36:22: ==============================================================
12:36:22: 
12:36:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:36:32:   New Scene
12:36:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:36:38:   New Scene
12:36:38: Using graphics capture
12:36:38: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:36:40: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:36:40:   New Scene
12:36:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:36:46:   New Scene
12:36:46: Using graphics capture
12:36:47: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:38:05: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:05:   New Scene
12:38:05: Using graphics capture
12:38:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:08:   New Scene
12:38:08: Using graphics capture
12:38:10: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:10:   New Scene
12:38:10: Using graphics capture
12:38:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:38:12: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:12:   New Scene
12:38:12: Using graphics capture
12:38:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:13:   New Scene
12:38:17: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:17:   New Scene
12:38:17: Using graphics capture
12:38:17: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:38:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:19:   New Scene
12:38:19: Using graphics capture
12:38:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:19:   New Scene
12:38:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:19:   New Scene
12:38:19: Using graphics capture
12:38:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:21:   New Scene
12:38:22: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:22:   New Scene
12:38:22: Using graphics capture
12:38:22: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:22:   New Scene
12:38:22: Using graphics capture
12:38:22: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:38:24: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:24:   New Scene
12:38:24: Using graphics capture
12:38:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:31:   New Scene
12:38:31: Using graphics capture
12:38:39: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:38:39:   New Scene
12:38:39: Using graphics capture
12:39:07: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:39:07:   New Scene
12:39:07: Using graphics capture
12:39:23: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:39:23:   New Scene
12:39:23: Using graphics capture
12:39:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:39:53:   New Scene
12:39:53: Using graphics capture
12:39:53: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:50:05: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:50:05:   New Scene
12:50:05: Using graphics capture
12:50:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:50:08:   New Scene
12:50:08: Using graphics capture
12:50:08: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:50:09: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:50:09:   New Scene
12:50:09: Using graphics capture
12:50:14: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
12:50:14:   New Scene
12:50:14: Using graphics capture
12:50:14: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:51:02: Total frames encoded: 26412, total frames duplicated 7 (0.03%)
12:51:02: Total frames rendered: 26413, number of late frames: 1 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
12:51:02: 
12:51:02: Profiler results:
12:51:02: 
12:51:02: ==============================================================
12:51:02: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.542 ms (cpu time: avg 2.594 ms, total 68515.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0722%]
12:51:02: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [45.3%] [avg time: 2.512 ms (cpu time: avg 1.375 ms, total 36332.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 36.6%] [unaccounted: 8.77%]
12:51:02: | | scene->Preprocess - [36.6%] [avg time: 2.026 ms (cpu time: avg 1.24 ms, total 32760.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:51:02: | GPU download and color conversion - [54.6%] [avg time: 3.026 ms (cpu time: avg 1.215 ms, total 32105 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 54.4%] [unaccounted: 0.198%]
12:51:02: | | flush - [0.902%] [avg time: 0.05 ms (cpu time: avg 0.041 ms, total 1107.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:51:02: | | CopyResource - [53.1%] [avg time: 2.943 ms (cpu time: avg 1.16 ms, total 30654.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:51:02: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.397%] [avg time: 0.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:51:02: | Convert444Threads - [1.2e+003%] [avg time: 66.66 ms (cpu time: avg 1.233 ms, total 32573 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
12:51:02: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.911 ms (cpu time: avg 0.056 ms, total 1482.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:51:02: ==============================================================
12:51:02: 
12:51:02: =====Stream End: 2013-09-09, 12:51:02=================================================
12:51:31: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
12:51:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-09, 12:51:31===============================================
12:51:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:51:31:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
12:51:31:   Output resolution: 960x540
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260...
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Audio Format: 44100hz
12:51:31: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:51:31:     bitrate: 96
12:51:31: Using Window Capture
12:51:31: Using text output
12:51:31: Using text output
12:51:31: Using bitmap image
12:51:31: Using Window Capture
12:51:31: Using graphics capture
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: Video Encoding: x264
12:51:31:     fps: 30
12:51:31:     width: 960, height: 540
12:51:31:     preset: veryfast
12:51:31:     CBR: yes
12:51:31:     CFR: yes
12:51:31:     max bitrate: 1600
12:51:31:     buffer size: 1600
12:51:31: ------------------------------------------
12:51:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:51:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
12:51:32: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:51:33: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
12:51:33:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
12:51:33:   Interface: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
12:51:34: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:51:34: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:47:49: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 9275 / 217088)
15:03:02: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
15:03:03: Total frames encoded: 236738, total frames duplicated 99 (0.04%)
15:03:03: Total frames rendered: 236730, number of late frames: 14 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:03:04: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:03:04: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: Profiler results:
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: ==============================================================
15:03:04: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 11.653 ms (cpu time: avg 2.876 ms, total 681038 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0515%]
15:03:04: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [38.9%] [avg time: 4.536 ms (cpu time: avg 1.072 ms, total 253782 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 36%] [unaccounted: 2.91%]
15:03:04: | | scene->Preprocess - [36%] [avg time: 4.197 ms (cpu time: avg 0.813 ms, total 192692 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | GPU download and color conversion - [61%] [avg time: 7.111 ms (cpu time: avg 1.798 ms, total 425867 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 60.6%] [unaccounted: 0.42%]
15:03:04: | | flush - [0.601%] [avg time: 0.07 ms (cpu time: avg 0.036 ms, total 8704.86 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | | CopyResource - [60%] [avg time: 6.986 ms (cpu time: avg 1.742 ms, total 412513 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0515%] [avg time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 1232.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: | Convert444Threads - [572%] [avg time: 66.667 ms (cpu time: avg 0.965 ms, total 228495 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:03:04: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.071 ms (cpu time: avg 0.409 ms, total 96970.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:03:04: ==============================================================
15:03:04: 
15:03:04: =====Stream End: 2013-09-09, 15:03:04=================================================
15:03:09: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
15:03:09: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-09, 15:03:09===============================================
15:03:09:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:03:09:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:03:09:   Output resolution: 960x540
15:03:09: ------------------------------------------
15:03:09: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260...
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:03:10: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{50f213d2-c701-4aa8-a02c-c7219f06fb01}
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:03:10:     bitrate: 96
15:03:10: Using Window Capture
15:03:10: Using text output
15:03:10: Using text output
15:03:10: Using bitmap image
15:03:10: Using Window Capture
15:03:10: Using graphics capture
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: Video Encoding: x264
15:03:10:     fps: 30
15:03:10:     width: 960, height: 540
15:03:10:     preset: veryfast
15:03:10:     CBR: yes
15:03:10:     CFR: yes
15:03:10:     max bitrate: 1600
15:03:10:     buffer size: 1600
15:03:10: ------------------------------------------
15:03:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:03:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:03:10: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:03:12: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:03:12:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
15:03:12:   Interface: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:03:13: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:03:13: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:07:20: Total frames encoded: 7473, total frames duplicated 10 (0.13%)
15:07:20: Total frames rendered: 7475, number of late frames: 2 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:07:20: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:07:20: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:07:20: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: Profiler results:
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: ==============================================================
15:07:20: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 13.239 ms (cpu time: avg 2.825 ms, total 21122.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 100%] [unaccounted: 0.0302%]
15:07:20: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [35.2%] [avg time: 4.662 ms (cpu time: avg 0.899 ms, total 6723.64 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 32.7%] [unaccounted: 2.47%]
15:07:20: | | scene->Preprocess - [32.7%] [avg time: 4.335 ms (cpu time: avg 0.657 ms, total 4914.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | GPU download and color conversion - [64.8%] [avg time: 8.573 ms (cpu time: avg 1.92 ms, total 14352.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 63.9%] [unaccounted: 0.899%]
15:07:20: | | flush - [0.468%] [avg time: 0.062 ms (cpu time: avg 0.045 ms, total 343.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | | CopyResource - [63.3%] [avg time: 8.384 ms (cpu time: avg 1.849 ms, total 13821.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0604%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 46.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: | Convert444Threads - [503%] [avg time: 66.643 ms (cpu time: avg 1.051 ms, total 7862.45 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:07:20: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.158 ms (cpu time: avg 0.637 ms, total 4758.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:07:20: ==============================================================
15:07:20: 
15:07:20: =====Stream End: 2013-09-09, 15:07:20=================================================
```
I believe that's the full log. As for whether it resumed, I don't think it did. I had to manually restart it (Using bind) as none of my viewers told me I went offline in chat.


----------



## dehixem (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Hey there, OBS is really getting on my nerves lately. I don't know what you guys changed since 0.56 but I just can't do local recordings without fearing the software will just crash when I hit the stop button.
It's just not reliable anymore. I lose all my footage and have to start over (several times?). I know using .flv would prevent the footage loss, but seriously, flv to mp4 conversion is time consuming and not 100% reliable (desyncs if you lose just a couple frames).

Please look into this,
Cheers.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD053C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.554b
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7600) 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000024EBB8 000007FEFD053C72 000007FEE56C5870 000000000000EA60 000000000024EB18 000000000024ED70 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd053c72
000000000024EBC0 000007FEE553D323 0000000000001389 0000000076E09AA6 000000000024EC38 0000000200000030 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000024EBF0 000000013FD9D999 0000000000001389 000000000024ED70 0000000000000111 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x59
000000000024EC70 000000013FDBDA8E 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 0000000076E09B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa8e
000000000024EE00 0000000076E09BD1 0000000001095470 000000013FDBD000 00000000FFFFFED1 000000000004122A user32.dll!0x76e09bd1
000000000024EEC0 0000000076E06AA8 0000000000190AD6 0000000000000111 0000000000001389 000007FEFB5E0A29 user32.dll!0x76e06aa8
000000000024EF50 0000000076E06BAD 0000000004876620 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76e06bad
000000000024EFA0 000007FEFB5E0BBF 000000000004122A 0000000000000001 0000000004876620 000007FEFE492421 comctl32.dll!0x7fefb5e0bbf
000000000024EFE0 000007FEFB5E47FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefb5e47fe
000000000024F0A0 0000000076E09BD1 000000000024F388 000007FEFB5E3B20 0000000001095470 0000000001093210 user32.dll!0x76e09bd1
000000000024F160 0000000076E098DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFB5E3B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76e098da
000000000024F1E0 0000000076E067C2 000000000D760327 000000000D760327 000007FEFB5BF450 0000000000281000 user32.dll!0x76e067c2
000000000024F270 000000013FD91CD9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FD70000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9c9
000000000024F810 000000013FE07150 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000024F8C0 0000000076F0652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76f0652d
000000000024F8F0 000000007703C541 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7703c541

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-09-11_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

PS:
Here is the dump : https://mega.co.nz/#!95gB2KoS!Na7lbGg55 ... XIDwRXaT1Q
The "upload attachment" module of the obsforum is broken and redirects to a dead page each time I try to use it. So please don't just ignore this because you have to download a 1mb dump.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Well if possible don't let it annoy you -- it's just a test version after all.  Thank you for the dump though, I'll take a look to see where it's freezing in the thread.

Crashes are what I've been needing to be honest


----------



## Spyrunite (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

This build has been working perfectly for me so far, so perfectly in fact, that I literally can't use the default version of OBS. Whenever I try to it makes the stream just a green screen. Test build works perfect for me though.

Log of normal build



```
23:08:11: Open Broadcaster Software v0.554b - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
23:08:11: -------------------------------
23:08:11: CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor
23:08:11: CPU Speed: 3315MHz
23:08:11: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
23:08:11: stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 3
23:08:11: monitor 1: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
23:08:11: monitor 2: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
23:08:11: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
23:08:11: Aero is Disabled
23:08:11: -------------------------------
23:08:11: OBS Modules:
23:08:11: Base Address     Module
23:08:11: 00B20000         OBS.exe
23:08:11: 0F670000         OBSApi.dll
23:08:11: 51E10000         DShowPlugin.dll
23:08:11: 51B90000         GraphicsCapture.dll
23:08:11: 645A0000         NoiseGate.dll
23:08:11: 51A70000         PSVPlugin.dll
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Adapter 1
23:08:11:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
23:08:11:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2096562176
23:08:11:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147364864
23:08:11: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 23:08:11===============================================
23:08:11:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:08:11:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
23:08:11:   Output resolution: 960x540
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560...
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
23:08:11: Playback device Default
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:08:11:     bitrate: 160
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
23:08:11: Using Window Capture
23:08:11: Using graphics capture
23:08:11: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: Video Encoding: x264
23:08:11:     fps: 30
23:08:11:     width: 960, height: 540
23:08:11:     preset: veryfast
23:08:11:     CBR: yes
23:08:11:     CFR: no
23:08:11:     max bitrate: 1750
23:08:11:     buffer size: 1750
23:08:11: ------------------------------------------
23:08:11: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
23:08:11: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
23:08:11: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
23:08:11: 
23:08:11: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
23:08:11: 
23:08:11: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
23:08:11: 
23:08:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:08:13:   New Scene
23:08:13: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
23:08:13: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
23:08:13: Using bitmap image
23:09:24: Total frames rendered: 2172, number of late frames: 2 (0.09%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:09:24: 
23:09:24: Profiler results:
23:09:24: 
23:09:24: ==============================================================
23:09:24: frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.989 ms (cpu time: avg 1.738 ms, total 3775.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.352%]
23:09:24: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [40.7%] [avg time: 0.81 ms (cpu time: avg 0.682 ms, total 1482.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.754%] [unaccounted: 40%]
23:09:24: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.754%] [avg time: 0.015 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:09:24: | video encoding and uploading - [58.9%] [avg time: 1.172 ms (cpu time: avg 1.048 ms, total 2277.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 57.2%] [unaccounted: 1.71%]
23:09:24: | | flush - [5.03%] [avg time: 0.1 ms (cpu time: avg 0.079 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:09:24: | | CopyResource - [1.01%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.028 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:09:24: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.21%] [avg time: 0.024 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:09:24: | | call to encoder - [49.9%] [avg time: 0.992 ms (cpu time: avg 0.912 ms, total 1981.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:09:24: | | sending stuff out - [0.101%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:09:24: | Convert444Threads - [1.66e+003%] [avg time: 33.086 ms (cpu time: avg 0.926 ms, total 2012.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:09:24: ==============================================================
23:09:24: 
23:09:24: =====Stream End: 2013-09-02, 23:09:24================================================
```

Log of Madness build


```
18:13:04: Open Broadcaster Software v0.554b - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
18:13:04: -------------------------------
18:13:04: CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor
18:13:04: CPU Speed: 3315MHz
18:13:04: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
18:13:04: stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 3
18:13:04: monitor 1: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
18:13:04: monitor 2: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:13:04: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
18:13:04: Aero is Disabled
18:13:04: -------------------------------
18:13:04: OBS Modules:
18:13:04: Base Address     Module
18:13:04: 01370000         OBS.exe
18:13:04: 505B0000         OBSApi.dll
18:13:04: 51E10000         DShowPlugin.dll
18:13:04: 51EB0000         GraphicsCapture.dll
18:13:04: 51F00000         NoiseGate.dll
18:13:04: 51B90000         PSVPlugin.dll
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Adapter 1
18:13:04:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
18:13:04:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2096562176
18:13:04:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147364864
18:13:04: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 18:13:04===============================================
18:13:04:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:13:04:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:13:04:   Output resolution: 960x540
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560...
18:13:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
18:13:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
18:13:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
18:13:04: Playback device Default
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:13:04:     bitrate: 160
18:13:04: Using graphics capture
18:13:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: Video Encoding: x264
18:13:04:     fps: 30
18:13:04:     width: 960, height: 540
18:13:04:     preset: veryfast
18:13:04:     CBR: yes
18:13:04:     CFR: no
18:13:04:     max bitrate: 1750
18:13:04:     buffer size: 1750
18:13:04: ------------------------------------------
18:13:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
18:13:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
18:13:05: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:13:05: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
18:13:05: 
18:13:05: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
18:13:05: 
18:13:06: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
18:13:06:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ord.justin.tv/app
18:13:06:   Interface: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (ethernet, 100 mbps)
18:13:07: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
18:13:07: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
18:13:09: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 243712)
18:13:09: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 243712)
18:13:11: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 243712)
18:36:02: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:36:02:   New Scene
18:36:02: ------------------------------------------
18:36:02:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:36:02:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:36:02:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:36:02:     audio device: Disable,
18:36:02:     audio device id Disabled,
18:36:02: 
18:36:02: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:36:02: Using directshow input
18:36:02: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:36:02: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:36:03: Using Window Capture
18:36:03: Using graphics capture
18:36:03: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:36:03: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:36:03: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 702 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:36:03: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:36:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:36:56:   New Scene
18:36:56: Using graphics capture
18:36:56: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:36:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:36:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:36:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:36:58: Using Window Capture
18:37:14: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:37:14: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:37:14: Using Window Capture
18:38:40: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:38:40:   New Scene
18:38:40: ------------------------------------------
18:38:40:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:38:40:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:38:40:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:38:40:     audio device: Disable,
18:38:40:     audio device id Disabled,
18:38:40: 
18:38:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:38:40: Using directshow input
18:38:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:38:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:38:40: Using Window Capture
18:38:40: Using graphics capture
18:38:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:38:41: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:38:41: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 753 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:38:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:39:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:39:06:   New Scene
18:39:06: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:39:06: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:39:06: Using Window Capture
18:39:06: Using graphics capture
18:39:07: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:39:07: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 551 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:39:07: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:39:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:39:08:   New Scene
18:39:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:39:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:39:08: Using bitmap image
18:39:10: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:39:10:   New Scene
18:39:10: ------------------------------------------
18:39:10:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:39:10:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:39:10:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:39:10:     audio device: Disable,
18:39:10:     audio device id Disabled,
18:39:10: 
18:39:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:39:10: Using directshow input
18:39:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:39:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:39:10: Using Window Capture
18:39:10: Using graphics capture
18:39:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:39:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:39:10: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 635 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:39:10: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:42:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:42:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:42:04: Using Monitor Capture
18:47:40: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:47:40:   New Scene
18:47:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:47:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:47:40: Using Window Capture
18:47:40: Using graphics capture
18:47:40: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:47:40: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 641 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:47:45: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:47:45:   New Scene
18:47:45: ------------------------------------------
18:47:45:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:47:45:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:47:45:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:47:45:     audio device: Disable,
18:47:45:     audio device id Disabled,
18:47:45: 
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:47:45: Using directshow input
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:47:45: Using Window Capture
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:47:45: Using Monitor Capture
18:47:45: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:47:45: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 649 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:47:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:47:46:   New Scene
18:47:46: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:47:46: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:47:46: Using bitmap image
18:47:46: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 567 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:50:10: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:50:10:   New Scene
18:50:10: ------------------------------------------
18:50:10:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:50:10:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:50:10:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:50:10:     audio device: Disable,
18:50:10:     audio device id Disabled,
18:50:10: 
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:50:10: Using directshow input
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:50:10: Using Window Capture
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:50:10: Using Monitor Capture
18:50:10: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:50:10: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 661 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
Warning -- Capture BitBlt failed (6)..  just so you know
18:52:14: Using graphics capture
18:52:14: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:52:19: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:53:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:53:31:   New Scene
18:53:31: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:53:32: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:53:32: Using bitmap image
18:53:32: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 531 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:53:34: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:53:34:   New Scene
18:53:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:53:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:53:34: Using Window Capture
18:53:34: Using graphics capture
18:53:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:53:34: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:53:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:53:50:   New Scene
18:53:50: ------------------------------------------
18:53:50:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:53:50:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:53:50:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:53:50:     audio device: Disable,
18:53:50:     audio device id Disabled,
18:53:50: 
18:53:50: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:53:50: Using directshow input
18:53:50: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:53:50: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:53:50: Using Window Capture
18:53:50: Using graphics capture
18:53:50: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:53:51: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:53:51: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 675 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:53:51: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:53:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:53:56:   New Scene
18:53:56: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:53:56: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:53:56: Using bitmap image
18:53:57: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 523 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:53:57: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:53:57:   New Scene
18:53:57: ------------------------------------------
18:53:57:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:53:57:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:53:57:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:53:57:     audio device: Disable,
18:53:57:     audio device id Disabled,
18:53:57: 
18:53:57: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:53:57: Using directshow input
18:53:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:53:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:53:58: Using Window Capture
18:53:58: Using graphics capture
18:53:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:53:58: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:53:58: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 669 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:53:58: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:54:04: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:54:04:   New Scene
18:54:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:54:04: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:54:04: Using bitmap image
18:54:04: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 527 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:54:07: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:54:07:   New Scene
18:54:07: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:54:07: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:54:08: Using Window Capture
18:54:08: Using graphics capture
18:54:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:54:08: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:54:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:54:32:   New Scene
18:54:32: ------------------------------------------
18:54:32:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
18:54:32:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
18:54:32:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
18:54:32:     audio device: Disable,
18:54:32:     audio device id Disabled,
18:54:32: 
18:54:32: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
18:54:32: Using directshow input
18:54:32: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
18:54:32: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
18:54:32: Using Window Capture
18:54:32: Using graphics capture
18:54:32: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:54:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
18:54:33: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 646 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
18:54:33: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:42:32: Total frames rendered: 160741, number of late frames: 128 (0.08%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
19:42:32: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
19:42:32: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
19:42:32: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
19:42:32: 
19:42:32: Profiler results:
19:42:32: 
19:42:32: ==============================================================
19:42:32: frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.444 ms (cpu time: avg 3.253 ms, total 522978 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.203%]
19:42:32: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [67%] [avg time: 2.976 ms (cpu time: avg 2.047 ms, total 329147 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 48.4%] [unaccounted: 18.6%]
19:42:32: | | scene->Preprocess - [48.4%] [avg time: 2.15 ms (cpu time: avg 1.335 ms, total 214720 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:42:32: | video encoding and uploading - [32.8%] [avg time: 1.459 ms (cpu time: avg 1.201 ms, total 193207 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 32%] [unaccounted: 0.788%]
19:42:32: | | flush - [2.32%] [avg time: 0.103 ms (cpu time: avg 0.071 ms, total 11497.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:42:32: | | CopyResource - [0.45%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.019 ms, total 3088.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:42:32: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.72%] [avg time: 0.032 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 1201.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:42:32: | | call to encoder - [27.5%] [avg time: 1.223 ms (cpu time: avg 1.049 ms, total 168699 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:42:32: | | sending stuff out - [1.04%] [avg time: 0.046 ms (cpu time: avg 0.034 ms, total 5553.63 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:42:32: | Convert444Threads - [751%] [avg time: 33.382 ms (cpu time: avg 1.008 ms, total 162132 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:42:32: ==============================================================
19:42:32: 
19:42:32: =====Stream End: 2013-09-02, 19:42:32=================================================
19:42:33: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 19:42:33===============================================
19:42:33:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:42:33:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:42:33:   Output resolution: 960x540
19:42:33: ------------------------------------------
19:42:33: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560...
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
19:42:33: Playback device Default
19:42:33: ------------------------------------------
19:42:33: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:42:33: ------------------------------------------
19:42:33: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )
19:42:33: ------------------------------------------
19:42:33: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:42:33:     bitrate: 160
19:42:33: ------------------------------------------
19:42:33:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
19:42:33:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
19:42:33:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
19:42:33:     audio device: Disable,
19:42:33:     audio device id Disabled,
19:42:33: 
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
19:42:33: Using directshow input
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
19:42:33: Using Window Capture
19:42:33: Using graphics capture
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:42:33: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:42:34: ------------------------------------------
19:42:34: Video Encoding: x264
19:42:34:     fps: 30
19:42:34:     width: 960, height: 540
19:42:34:     preset: veryfast
19:42:34:     CBR: yes
19:42:34:     CFR: no
19:42:34:     max bitrate: 1750
19:42:34:     buffer size: 1750
19:42:34: ------------------------------------------
19:42:34: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
19:42:34: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
19:42:34: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:42:34: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
19:42:34: 
19:42:34: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
19:42:34: 
19:42:34: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
19:42:34: 
19:42:35: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:42:35:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ord.justin.tv/app
19:42:35:   Interface: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (ethernet, 100 mbps)
19:42:36: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:42:36: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:42:38: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 1126 / 243712)
19:42:40: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 243712)
19:43:49: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
19:43:49: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
19:43:49: Using Monitor Capture
19:47:48: Using graphics capture
19:47:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:47:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:48:30: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:48:30:   New Scene
19:48:30: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
19:48:30: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
19:48:30: Using Window Capture
19:48:30: Using graphics capture
19:48:30: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:48:31: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 543 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
19:48:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:48:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:48:31:   New Scene
19:48:31: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
19:48:31: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
19:48:31: Using bitmap image
19:48:34: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:48:34:   New Scene
19:48:34: ------------------------------------------
19:48:34:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
19:48:34:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
19:48:34:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
19:48:34:     audio device: Disable,
19:48:34:     audio device id Disabled,
19:48:34: 
19:48:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
19:48:34: Using directshow input
19:48:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
19:48:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
19:48:34: Using Window Capture
19:48:34: Using graphics capture
19:48:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:48:34: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
19:48:34: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 630 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
19:48:34: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:03:30: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
20:03:31: Total frames rendered: 37662, number of late frames: 19 (0.05%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:03:31: Number of times waited to send: 2, Waited for a total of 6262 bytes
20:03:31: Number of b-frames dropped: 11 (0.029%), Number of p-frames dropped: 12 (0.032%), Total 23 (0.061%)
20:03:31: 
20:03:31: Profiler results:
20:03:31: 
20:03:31: ==============================================================
20:03:31: frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.857 ms (cpu time: avg 4.256 ms, total 160322 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.171%]
20:03:31: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [74.4%] [avg time: 4.357 ms (cpu time: avg 2.97 ms, total 111868 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 59.1%] [unaccounted: 15.2%]
20:03:31: | | scene->Preprocess - [59.1%] [avg time: 3.464 ms (cpu time: avg 2.192 ms, total 82571.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:03:31: | video encoding and uploading - [25.4%] [avg time: 1.49 ms (cpu time: avg 1.281 ms, total 48266.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 24.9%] [unaccounted: 0.546%]
20:03:31: | | flush - [1.55%] [avg time: 0.091 ms (cpu time: avg 0.077 ms, total 2917.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:03:31: | | CopyResource - [0.341%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 561.605 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:31: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.529%] [avg time: 0.031 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 280.802 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:31: | | call to encoder - [21.6%] [avg time: 1.263 ms (cpu time: avg 1.134 ms, total 42744.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:31: | | sending stuff out - [0.905%] [avg time: 0.053 ms (cpu time: avg 0.029 ms, total 1107.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:31: | Convert444Threads - [569%] [avg time: 33.352 ms (cpu time: avg 1.044 ms, total 39343.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:31: ==============================================================
20:03:31: 
20:03:31: =====Stream End: 2013-09-02, 20:03:31=================================================
20:03:41: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 20:03:41===============================================
20:03:41:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:03:41:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:03:41:   Output resolution: 960x540
20:03:41: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560...
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
20:03:42: Playback device Default
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:03:42:     bitrate: 160
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
20:03:42:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
20:03:42:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
20:03:42:     audio device: Disable,
20:03:42:     audio device id Disabled,
20:03:42: 
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
20:03:42: Using directshow input
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
20:03:42: Using Window Capture
20:03:42: Using graphics capture
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:03:42: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: Video Encoding: x264
20:03:42:     fps: 30
20:03:42:     width: 960, height: 540
20:03:42:     preset: veryfast
20:03:42:     CBR: yes
20:03:42:     CFR: no
20:03:42:     max bitrate: 1750
20:03:42:     buffer size: 1750
20:03:42: ------------------------------------------
20:03:42: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
20:03:42: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
20:03:42: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:03:43: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:43: 
20:03:43: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:43: 
20:03:43: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:43: 
20:03:44: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
20:03:44:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ord.justin.tv/app
20:03:44:   Interface: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (ethernet, 100 mbps)
20:03:45: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
20:03:45: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:03:46: Total frames rendered: 111, number of late frames: 4 (3.60%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:03:47: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
20:03:47: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
20:03:47: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
20:03:47: 
20:03:47: Profiler results:
20:03:47: 
20:03:47: ==============================================================
20:03:47: frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.786 ms (cpu time: avg 4.356 ms, total 483.603 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.156%]
20:03:47: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [75.6%] [avg time: 4.377 ms (cpu time: avg 3.232 ms, total 358.802 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 31.7%] [unaccounted: 44%]
20:03:47: | | scene->Preprocess - [31.7%] [avg time: 1.834 ms (cpu time: avg 0.843 ms, total 93.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:03:47: | video encoding and uploading - [24.2%] [avg time: 1.4 ms (cpu time: avg 1.124 ms, total 124.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 22.4%] [unaccounted: 1.78%]
20:03:47: | | flush - [2.77%] [avg time: 0.16 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:03:47: | | CopyResource - [0.294%] [avg time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:47: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.328%] [avg time: 0.019 ms (cpu time: avg 0.14 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:47: | | call to encoder - [18.9%] [avg time: 1.096 ms (cpu time: avg 0.983 ms, total 109.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:47: | | sending stuff out - [0.0864%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:47: | Convert444Threads - [494%] [avg time: 28.56 ms (cpu time: avg 0.983 ms, total 109.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:03:47: ==============================================================
20:03:47: 
20:03:47: =====Stream End: 2013-09-02, 20:03:47=================================================
20:03:48: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-02, 20:03:48===============================================
20:03:48:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:03:48:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:03:48:   Output resolution: 960x540
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560...
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture.pShader.blob
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawSolid.pShader.blob
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DownscaleBilinear1YUV.pShader.blob
20:03:48: Playback device Default
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:03:48:     bitrate: 160
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
20:03:48:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
20:03:48:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
20:03:48:     audio device: Disable,
20:03:48:     audio device id Disabled,
20:03:48: 
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
20:03:48: Using directshow input
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
20:03:48: Using Window Capture
20:03:48: Using graphics capture
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:03:48: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: Video Encoding: x264
20:03:48:     fps: 30
20:03:48:     width: 960, height: 540
20:03:48:     preset: veryfast
20:03:48:     CBR: yes
20:03:48:     CFR: no
20:03:48:     max bitrate: 1750
20:03:48:     buffer size: 1750
20:03:48: ------------------------------------------
20:03:48: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
20:03:48: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
20:03:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:03:49: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:49: 
20:03:49: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:49: 
20:03:49: Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (4- ATR USB microphone )' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
20:03:49: 
20:03:50: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
20:03:50:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ord.justin.tv/app
20:03:50:   Interface: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (ethernet, 100 mbps)
20:03:52: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
20:03:52: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:03:53: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 10590 / 243712)
20:03:55: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 243712)
20:04:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:04:16:   New Scene
20:04:16: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
20:04:16: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
20:04:16: Using Window Capture
20:04:16: Using graphics capture
20:04:16: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:04:16: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 569 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
20:04:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:04:18: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:04:18:   New Scene
20:04:18: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
20:04:18: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
20:04:18: Using bitmap image
20:06:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:06:08:   New Scene
20:06:08: ------------------------------------------
20:06:08:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C525,
20:06:08:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0826&mi_02#6&1afb5b45&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
20:06:08:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1600x896 - 1600x896, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
20:06:08:     audio device: Disable,
20:06:08:     audio device id Disabled,
20:06:08: 
20:06:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/plugins/DShowPlugin/shaders/YUVToRGB.pShader.blob
20:06:08: Using directshow input
20:06:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/ColorKey_RGB.pShader.blob
20:06:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/AlphaIgnore.pShader.blob
20:06:08: Using Window Capture
20:06:08: Using graphics capture
20:06:08: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:06:09: C:/Users/Talon/AppData/Roaming/OBS/shaderCache/shaders/DrawTexture_ColorAdjust.pShader.blob
20:06:09: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 592 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
20:06:09: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:11:39: Capture window 0x00050834 invalid or changing, terminating capture
20:12:28: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:52:50: Total frames rendered: 88125, number of late frames: 26 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:52:53: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
20:52:54: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
20:52:54: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
20:52:54: 
20:52:54: Profiler results:
20:52:54: 
20:52:54: ==============================================================
20:52:54: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.836 ms (cpu time: avg 3.355 ms, total 295731 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.261%]
20:52:54: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [60%] [avg time: 2.302 ms (cpu time: avg 2.101 ms, total 185236 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 39%] [unaccounted: 21%]
20:52:54: | | scene->Preprocess - [39%] [avg time: 1.496 ms (cpu time: avg 1.359 ms, total 119762 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:52:54: | video encoding and uploading - [39.7%] [avg time: 1.524 ms (cpu time: avg 1.25 ms, total 110183 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 38.9%] [unaccounted: 0.808%]
20:52:54: | | flush - [2.55%] [avg time: 0.098 ms (cpu time: avg 0.068 ms, total 6068.43 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:52:54: | | CopyResource - [0.495%] [avg time: 0.019 ms (cpu time: avg 0.021 ms, total 1856.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:52:54: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.704%] [avg time: 0.027 ms (cpu time: avg 0.009 ms, total 811.205 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:52:54: | | call to encoder - [33.8%] [avg time: 1.298 ms (cpu time: avg 1.107 ms, total 97609.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:52:54: | | sending stuff out - [1.33%] [avg time: 0.051 ms (cpu time: avg 0.03 ms, total 2683.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:52:54: | Convert444Threads - [870%] [avg time: 33.371 ms (cpu time: avg 1.054 ms, total 92961 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:52:54: ==============================================================
20:52:54: 
20:52:54: =====Stream End: 2013-09-02, 20:52:54=================================================


Last game capture log:
2013-09-02, 20:12:26: we're booting up: 
20:12:26: D3D9 Present
20:12:26: NV Capture available
20:12:26: FBO available
20:12:26: GL Present
20:12:26: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
20:12:28: D3D9EndScene called
20:12:28: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
20:12:28: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
20:12:28: 	BackBufferHeight: 1080
20:12:28: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
20:12:28: 	BackBufferCount: 1
20:12:28: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_8_SAMPLES
20:12:28: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
20:12:28: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
20:12:28: 	hDeviceWindow: 132444
20:12:28: 	Windowed: true
20:12:28: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: true
20:12:28: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_D24S8
20:12:28: 	Flags: None
20:12:28: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 0
20:12:28: 	PresentationInterval: 2147483648
20:12:28: };
20:12:28: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
20:12:28: D3D9Present called
20:12:28: DoD3D9GPUHook: success
20:12:28: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
20:12:28: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
20:12:28: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
20:12:28: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
20:12:28: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
20:12:28: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_8_SAMPLES
20:12:28: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
20:12:28: 	Width: 1920
20:12:28: 	Height: 1080
20:12:28: };
20:12:28: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
20:52:53: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
20:52:53: received restart event, capturing
20:52:53: DoD3D9GPUHook: success
20:52:53: D3D9EndScene called
20:52:53: D3D9Present called
```


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Funny, but did that always happen?


----------



## Spyrunite (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

It has started happening since I first used the madness build, before the normal build worked fine.


----------



## Absarn (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

The stream goes black whenever i start the stream for some reason, usualy helps to stop/start streaming a couple of times. But it's really annoying though.


```
15:08:12: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
15:08:12: -------------------------------
15:08:12: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
15:08:12: CPU Speed: 3292MHz
15:08:12: Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 5985MB Free
15:08:12: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
15:08:12: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
15:08:12: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
15:08:12: monitor 3: pos={3600, 0}, size={1024, 768}
15:08:12: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
15:08:12: Aero is Disabled
15:08:12: -------------------------------
15:08:12: OBS Modules:
15:08:12: Base Address     Module
15:08:12: 000000003F750000 OBS.exe
15:08:12: 00000000E27E0000 OBSApi.dll
15:08:12: 00000000F1FF0000 DShowPlugin.dll
15:08:12: 00000000F1FC0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
15:08:12: 00000000FB230000 NoiseGate.dll
15:08:12: 00000000FA9A0000 PSVPlugin.dll
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Adapter 1
15:08:12:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
15:08:12:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
15:08:12:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Adapter 2
15:08:12:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
15:08:12:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
15:08:12:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
15:08:12: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:08:12===============================================
15:08:12:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:08:12:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:08:12:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:08:12: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:08:12:     bitrate: 160
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using text output
15:08:12: Using bitmap image
15:08:12: ------------------------------------------
15:08:12:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
15:08:12:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
15:08:12:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
15:08:12:     audio device: Disable,
15:08:12:     audio device id Disabled,
15:08:12: 
15:08:13: Using directshow input
15:08:13: Using graphics capture
15:08:15: Found QSV hardware support
15:08:15: ------------------------------------------
15:08:15: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:08:15: Using 13 encode tasks
15:08:15: ------------------------------------------
15:08:15: Video Encoding: QSV
15:08:15:     fps: 60
15:08:15:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:08:15:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:08:15:     CBR: yes
15:08:15:     CFR: yes
15:08:15:     max bitrate: 3000
15:08:15: ------------------------------------------
15:08:15: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:08:15: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:08:17: ------------------------------------------
15:08:17:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
15:08:17:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
15:08:17:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
15:08:17: 
15:08:17:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
15:08:17: Using directshow input
15:09:19: Total frames encoded: 3816, total frames duplicated 34 (0.89%)
15:09:19: Total frames rendered: 3793, number of late frames: 3 (0.08%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:09:20: 
15:09:20: Profiler results:
15:09:20: 
15:09:20: ==============================================================
15:09:20: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.349 ms (cpu time: avg 1.727 ms, total 6552.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.149%]
15:09:20: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [88.3%] [avg time: 2.958 ms (cpu time: avg 1.665 ms, total 6318.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 52.5%] [unaccounted: 35.9%]
15:09:20: | | scene->Preprocess - [52.5%] [avg time: 1.757 ms (cpu time: avg 1.32 ms, total 5007.63 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:20: | GPU download and color conversion - [11.5%] [avg time: 0.386 ms (cpu time: avg 0.061 ms, total 234.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 8.18%] [unaccounted: 3.34%]
15:09:20: | | flush - [6.03%] [avg time: 0.202 ms (cpu time: avg 0.02 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:20: | | CopyResource - [2%] [avg time: 0.067 ms (cpu time: avg 0.008 ms, total 31.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.149%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:20: | Convert444Threads - [1e+003%] [avg time: 33.543 ms (cpu time: avg 1.455 ms, total 5522.43 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:09:20: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.078 ms (cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:20: ==============================================================
15:09:20: 
15:09:20: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:09:20=================================================
15:09:20: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:09:20===============================================
15:09:20:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:09:20:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:09:20:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:09:20: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:09:20:     bitrate: 160
15:09:20: Using bitmap image
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
15:09:20:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
15:09:20:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
15:09:20:     audio device: Disable,
15:09:20:     audio device id Disabled,
15:09:20: 
15:09:20: Using directshow input
15:09:20: ------------------------------------------
15:09:20:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
15:09:20:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
15:09:20:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
15:09:20: 
15:09:20:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
15:09:21: Using directshow input
15:09:22: Found QSV hardware support
15:09:22: ------------------------------------------
15:09:22: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:09:22: Using 13 encode tasks
15:09:22: ------------------------------------------
15:09:22: Video Encoding: QSV
15:09:22:     fps: 60
15:09:22:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:09:22:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:09:22:     CBR: yes
15:09:22:     CFR: yes
15:09:22:     max bitrate: 3000
15:09:22: ------------------------------------------
15:09:22: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:09:22: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:09:23: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:09:23:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
15:09:23:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:09:24: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:09:24: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:09:55: Total frames encoded: 1991, total frames duplicated 25 (1.26%)
15:09:55: Total frames rendered: 1977, number of late frames: 3 (0.15%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:09:56: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:09:56: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:09:56: Number of b-frames dropped: 1 (0.054%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 1 (0.054%)
15:09:56: 
15:09:56: Profiler results:
15:09:56: 
15:09:56: ==============================================================
15:09:56: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.923 ms (cpu time: avg 1.428 ms, total 2823.62 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.103%]
15:09:56: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [71.7%] [avg time: 2.096 ms (cpu time: avg 1.325 ms, total 2620.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 58.6%] [unaccounted: 13.1%]
15:09:56: | | scene->Preprocess - [58.6%] [avg time: 1.712 ms (cpu time: avg 1.23 ms, total 2433.62 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:56: | GPU download and color conversion - [28.2%] [avg time: 0.824 ms (cpu time: avg 0.102 ms, total 202.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 21.7%] [unaccounted: 6.5%]
15:09:56: | | flush - [15.8%] [avg time: 0.461 ms (cpu time: avg 0.078 ms, total 156 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:56: | | CopyResource - [5.64%] [avg time: 0.165 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:56: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.274%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:56: | Convert444Threads - [1.15e+003%] [avg time: 33.564 ms (cpu time: avg 1.483 ms, total 2932.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:09:56: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.086 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:09:56: ==============================================================
15:09:56: 
15:09:56: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:09:56=================================================
15:09:57: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:09:57===============================================
15:09:57:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:09:57:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:09:57:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:09:57: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:09:57:     bitrate: 160
15:09:57: Using bitmap image
15:09:57: ------------------------------------------
15:09:57:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
15:09:57:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
15:09:57:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
15:09:57:     audio device: Disable,
15:09:57:     audio device id Disabled,
15:09:57: 
15:09:57: Using directshow input
15:09:57: Using Monitor Capture
15:09:58: Found QSV hardware support
15:09:58: ------------------------------------------
15:09:58: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:09:58: Using 13 encode tasks
15:09:58: ------------------------------------------
15:09:58: Video Encoding: QSV
15:09:58:     fps: 60
15:09:58:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:09:58:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:09:58:     CBR: yes
15:09:58:     CFR: yes
15:09:58:     max bitrate: 3000
15:09:58: ------------------------------------------
15:09:58: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:09:58: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:09:59: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:09:59:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
15:09:59:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:10:01: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:10:01: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:10:18: Total frames encoded: 1139, total frames duplicated 16 (1.40%)
15:10:18: Total frames rendered: 1134, number of late frames: 2 (0.18%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:10:19: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:10:20: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:10:20: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:10:20: 
15:10:20: Profiler results:
15:10:20: 
15:10:20: ==============================================================
15:10:20: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.751 ms (cpu time: avg 3.067 ms, total 3478.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0522%]
15:10:20: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [98.7%] [avg time: 5.675 ms (cpu time: avg 2.998 ms, total 3400.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 88.8%] [unaccounted: 9.86%]
15:10:20: | | scene->Preprocess - [88.8%] [avg time: 5.108 ms (cpu time: avg 2.476 ms, total 2808.02 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:10:20: | GPU download and color conversion - [1.27%] [avg time: 0.073 ms (cpu time: avg 0.068 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 1.06%] [unaccounted: 0.209%]
15:10:20: | | flush - [0.765%] [avg time: 0.044 ms (cpu time: avg 0.068 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:10:20: | | CopyResource - [0.226%] [avg time: 0.013 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:10:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0696%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:10:20: | Convert444Threads - [582%] [avg time: 33.47 ms (cpu time: avg 1.403 ms, total 1591.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:10:20: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.093 ms (cpu time: avg 0.027 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:10:20: ==============================================================
15:10:20: 
15:10:20: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:10:20=================================================
15:10:21: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:10:21===============================================
15:10:21:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:10:21:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:10:21:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:21: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:21: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:10:21: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:21: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:21: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:21: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:10:21:     bitrate: 160
15:10:21: Using Monitor Capture
15:10:21: Found QSV hardware support
15:10:21: ------------------------------------------
15:10:22: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:10:22: Using 13 encode tasks
15:10:22: ------------------------------------------
15:10:22: Video Encoding: QSV
15:10:22:     fps: 60
15:10:22:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:10:22:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:10:22:     CBR: yes
15:10:22:     CFR: yes
15:10:22:     max bitrate: 3000
15:10:22: ------------------------------------------
15:10:22: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:10:22: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:10:23: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:10:23:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
15:10:23:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:10:24: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:10:24: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:10:45: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:10:45:   New Scene
15:10:45: Using bitmap image
15:10:45: ------------------------------------------
15:10:45:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
15:10:45:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
15:10:45:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
15:10:45:     audio device: Disable,
15:10:45:     audio device id Disabled,
15:10:45: 
15:10:45: Using directshow input
15:10:45: ------------------------------------------
15:10:45:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
15:10:45:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
15:10:45:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
15:10:45: 
15:10:45:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
15:10:46: Using directshow input
15:10:46: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 1111 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
15:10:48: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:10:48:   New Scene
15:10:48: Using Monitor Capture
15:10:50: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 1844 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
15:11:02: Total frames encoded: 2406, total frames duplicated 172 (7.15%)
15:11:02: Total frames rendered: 2248, number of late frames: 5 (0.22%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:11:02: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:11:03: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:11:03: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
15:11:03: 
15:11:03: Profiler results:
15:11:03: 
15:11:03: ==============================================================
15:11:03: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.979 ms (cpu time: avg 2.428 ms, total 5460.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0502%]
15:11:03: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [99%] [avg time: 5.917 ms (cpu time: avg 2.421 ms, total 5444.44 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 68.8%] [unaccounted: 30.1%]
15:11:03: | | scene->Preprocess - [68.8%] [avg time: 4.116 ms (cpu time: avg 2.04 ms, total 4586.43 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:03: | GPU download and color conversion - [0.987%] [avg time: 0.059 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.87%] [unaccounted: 0.117%]
15:11:03: | | flush - [0.552%] [avg time: 0.033 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:03: | | CopyResource - [0.234%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:03: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0836%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:03: | Convert444Threads - [597%] [avg time: 35.672 ms (cpu time: avg 1.346 ms, total 3026.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:11:03: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.081 ms (cpu time: avg 0.013 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:03: ==============================================================
15:11:03: 
15:11:03: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:11:03=================================================
15:11:05: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:11:05===============================================
15:11:05:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:11:05:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:11:05:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:11:05: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:11:05:     bitrate: 160
15:11:05: Using Monitor Capture
15:11:05: Found QSV hardware support
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:11:05: Using 13 encode tasks
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: Video Encoding: QSV
15:11:05:     fps: 60
15:11:05:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:11:05:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:11:05:     CBR: yes
15:11:05:     CFR: yes
15:11:05:     max bitrate: 3000
15:11:05: ------------------------------------------
15:11:05: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:11:05: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:11:06: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:11:06:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
15:11:06:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:11:08: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:11:08: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:11:44: Total frames encoded: 2277, total frames duplicated 1 (0.04%)
15:11:44: Total frames rendered: 2286, number of late frames: 1 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:11:44: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:11:44: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:11:44: Number of b-frames dropped: 4 (0.19%), Number of p-frames dropped: 1 (0.047%), Total 5 (0.23%)
15:11:44: 
15:11:44: Profiler results:
15:11:44: 
15:11:44: ==============================================================
15:11:44: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.842 ms (cpu time: avg 2.661 ms, total 6084.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.062%]
15:11:44: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [98.7%] [avg time: 4.78 ms (cpu time: avg 2.586 ms, total 5912.44 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 88.6%] [unaccounted: 10.2%]
15:11:44: | | scene->Preprocess - [88.6%] [avg time: 4.288 ms (cpu time: avg 2.224 ms, total 5085.63 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:44: | GPU download and color conversion - [1.22%] [avg time: 0.059 ms (cpu time: avg 0.075 ms, total 171.602 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 1.05%] [unaccounted: 0.165%]
15:11:44: | | flush - [0.723%] [avg time: 0.035 ms (cpu time: avg 0.061 ms, total 140.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:44: | | CopyResource - [0.248%] [avg time: 0.012 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:44: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0826%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:44: | Convert444Threads - [686%] [avg time: 33.197 ms (cpu time: avg 1.487 ms, total 3400.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:11:44: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.085 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:11:44: ==============================================================
15:11:44: 
15:11:44: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:11:44=================================================
15:11:53: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-10, 15:11:53===============================================
15:11:53:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:11:53:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
15:11:53:   Output resolution: 1280x720
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: Audio Format: 44100hz
15:11:53: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: Audio Encoding: AAC
15:11:53:     bitrate: 160
15:11:53: Using Monitor Capture
15:11:53: Found QSV hardware support
15:11:53: ------------------------------------------
15:11:53: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
15:11:54: Using 13 encode tasks
15:11:54: ------------------------------------------
15:11:54: Video Encoding: QSV
15:11:54:     fps: 60
15:11:54:     width: 1280, height: 720
15:11:54:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
15:11:54:     CBR: yes
15:11:54:     CFR: no
15:11:54:     max bitrate: 3000
15:11:54: ------------------------------------------
15:11:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
15:11:54: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
15:11:55: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
15:11:55:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
15:11:55:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
15:11:56: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
15:11:56: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
15:12:37: Total frames encoded: 2596, total frames duplicated 47 (1.81%)
15:12:37: Total frames rendered: 2563, number of late frames: 4 (0.16%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
15:12:37: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
15:12:40: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
15:12:40: Number of b-frames dropped: 4 (0.16%), Number of p-frames dropped: 1 (0.041%), Total 5 (0.2%)
15:12:40: 
15:12:40: Profiler results:
15:12:40: 
15:12:40: ==============================================================
15:12:40: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 5.138 ms (cpu time: avg 2.525 ms, total 6474.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0779%]
15:12:40: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [98.9%] [avg time: 5.079 ms (cpu time: avg 2.434 ms, total 6240.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 89.5%] [unaccounted: 9.4%]
15:12:40: | | scene->Preprocess - [89.5%] [avg time: 4.596 ms (cpu time: avg 2.112 ms, total 5413.23 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:12:40: | GPU download and color conversion - [1.07%] [avg time: 0.055 ms (cpu time: avg 0.091 ms, total 234.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.954%] [unaccounted: 0.117%]
15:12:40: | | flush - [0.623%] [avg time: 0.032 ms (cpu time: avg 0.042 ms, total 109.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:12:40: | | CopyResource - [0.253%] [avg time: 0.013 ms (cpu time: avg 0.036 ms, total 93.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:12:40: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0779%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:12:40: | Convert444Threads - [657%] [avg time: 33.76 ms (cpu time: avg 1.424 ms, total 3650.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
15:12:40: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.083 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:12:40: ==============================================================
15:12:40: 
15:12:40: =====Stream End: 2013-09-10, 15:12:40=================================================
```


----------



## MMOStars (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Good day,

I have been testing at least a couple of OBS builds after the opencl was released, but up to this latest test release it just isn't stable enough even during testing. It seems like the error is always the same:

Error: Texture->Map failed: ..............................................

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues. This error can also occur if you have enabled opencl in x264 custom settings.

I have tried 13.10, 13.10 b1 and b2 after I bought the new card.
Using full screen capture, using game capture, same result.
It can be 5 minutes, it can be 50 minutes, but eventually OBS crashes down.
It can crash when browsing the web or even just playing the game.
GPU is cool, underclocked and undervolted, but tried with overdrive disabled. 

I understand that opencl implementation isn't even build in as an option just yet, but it would really help with streaming high end games on older/not so powerful CPUs if this feature would be implemented to perfection. 

Posting a log and I hope that one of the OBS dev's who understands opencl, could review the code and what is causing this crashes, reading the forum, people who have tested opencl for long hours seem to get the crashes as well. 

http://pastebin.com/p7CEY8fJ


----------



## Fas (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Hi!
Just streamed a little and had a disconnect with a, what seemed to be, successful reconnect.
Stream was offline though and had to restart it.


```
15:45:05: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
16:10:35: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.03 MADNESS - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:10:35: -------------------------------
16:10:35: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
16:10:35: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
16:10:35: Physical Memory:  8087MB Total, 4857MB Free
16:10:35: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
16:10:35: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:10:35: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:10:35: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
16:10:35: Aero is Disabled
16:10:35: -------------------------------
16:10:35: OBS Modules:
16:10:35: Base Address     Module
16:10:35: 000000003FDB0000 OBS.exe
16:10:35: 00000000E2AF0000 OBSApi.dll
16:10:35: 00000000F8550000 DShowPlugin.dll
16:10:35: 00000000F8490000 GraphicsCapture.dll
16:10:35: 00000000F8530000 NoiseGate.dll
16:10:35: 00000000F8510000 PSVPlugin.dll
16:10:35: 00000000F8500000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Adapter 1
16:10:35:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
16:10:35:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2128814080a
16:10:35:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3971522560
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Adapter 2
16:10:35:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
16:10:35:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
16:10:35:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
16:10:35: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-12, 16:10:35===============================================
16:10:35:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:10:35:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:10:35:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series...
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Audio Format: 48000hz
16:10:35: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{cdedfd46-1f2a-4fb3-a59c-c62588df9f9f}
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Using desktop audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Using auxilary audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:10:35:     bitrate: 160
16:10:35: Using text output
16:10:35: Using bitmap image
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: Video Encoding: x264
16:10:35:     fps: 60
16:10:35:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:10:35:     preset: veryfast
16:10:35:     CBR: yes
16:10:35:     CFR: yes
16:10:35:     max bitrate: 1900
16:10:35:     buffer size: 1900
16:10:35: ------------------------------------------
16:10:35: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:10:35: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:10:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:10:38:   New Scene
16:10:38: Using graphics capture
16:10:38: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:10:44: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:10:44:   New Scene
16:10:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:10:50:   New Scene
16:10:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:10:56:   New Scene
16:11:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:11:03:   New Scene
16:13:37: Using Video Source
16:15:42: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:42:   New Scene
16:15:49: Using bitmap image
16:15:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:50:   New Scene
16:15:57: Using bitmap image
16:16:17: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:16:17:   New Scene
16:16:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:16:32:   New Scene
16:16:32: Using bitmap image
16:16:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:16:32:   New Scene
16:16:32: Using bitmap image
16:17:07: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:17:07:   New Scene
16:17:20: Using bitmap image
16:18:23: Using bitmap image
16:21:03: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:03:   New Scene
16:21:03: Using text output
16:21:03: Using bitmap image
16:21:04: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:04:   New Scene
16:21:04: Using bitmap image
16:21:04: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:04:   New Scene
16:21:04: Using bitmap image
16:21:07: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:07:   New Scene
16:21:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:08:   New Scene
16:21:08: Using Video Source
16:21:09: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:09:   New Scene
16:21:09: Using Video Source
16:21:09: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:09:   New Scene
16:21:09: Using Video Source
16:21:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:13:   New Scene
16:21:13: Using text output
16:21:13: Using bitmap image
16:21:18: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:18:   New Scene
16:21:19: Using bitmap image
16:21:24: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:24:   New Scene
16:21:24: Using text output
16:21:24: Using bitmap image
16:21:34: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:34:   New Scene
16:21:34: Using bitmap image
16:21:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:38:   New Scene
16:21:38: Using bitmap image
16:21:44: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:44:   New Scene
16:21:44: Using Video Source
16:21:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:50:   New Scene
16:21:50: Using Video Source
16:21:55: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:21:55:   New Scene
16:21:55: Using Video Source
16:22:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:01:   New Scene
16:22:02: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:02:   New Scene
16:22:02: Using bitmap image
16:22:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:21:   New Scene
16:22:21: Using bitmap image
16:22:25: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:25:   New Scene
16:22:25: Using bitmap image
16:22:25: Using bitmap image
16:22:29: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:29:   New Scene
16:22:29: Using Video Source
16:22:35: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:22:35:   New Scene
16:22:35: Using bitmap image
16:22:35: Using bitmap image
16:24:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:36:   New Scene
16:24:36: Using bitmap image
16:24:37: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:37:   New Scene
16:24:37: Using bitmap image
16:24:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:38:   New Scene
16:24:38: Using bitmap image
16:24:39: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:39:   New Scene
16:24:39: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:39:   New Scene
16:24:40: Using bitmap image
16:24:40: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:40:   New Scene
16:24:40: Using Video Source
16:24:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:24:41:   New Scene
16:24:41: Using bitmap image
16:26:30: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:30:   New Scene
16:26:30: Using bitmap image
16:26:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:46:   New Scene
16:26:46: Using bitmap image
16:26:46: Using bitmap image
16:26:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:53:   New Scene
16:26:53: Using Video Source
16:26:54: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:54:   New Scene
16:26:55: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:55:   New Scene
16:26:55: Using bitmap image
16:26:55: Using bitmap image
16:26:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:56:   New Scene
16:26:56: Using bitmap image
16:26:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:56:   New Scene
16:26:56: Using bitmap image
16:26:57: Using bitmap image
16:26:58: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:58:   New Scene
16:26:58: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:26:58:   New Scene
16:26:58: Using bitmap image
16:26:58: Using bitmap image
16:36:04: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:36:04:   New Scene
17:25:50: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:50:   New Scene
17:25:50: Using bitmap image
17:25:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:51:   New Scene
17:25:51: Using bitmap image
17:25:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:51:   New Scene
17:25:51: Using bitmap image
17:25:52: Using bitmap image
17:25:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:53:   New Scene
17:25:53: Using Video Source
17:25:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:53:   New Scene
17:25:54: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:54:   New Scene
17:25:54: Using bitmap image
17:25:55: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:55:   New Scene
17:25:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:56:   New Scene
17:25:56: Using bitmap image
17:44:31: Total frames encoded: 338085, total frames duplicated 1127 (0.33%)
17:44:31: Total frames rendered: 337554, number of late frames: 339 (0.10%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
17:44:31: 
17:44:31: Profiler results:
17:44:31: 
17:44:31: ==============================================================
17:44:31: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.118 ms (cpu time: avg 0.315 ms, total 106533 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.268%]
17:44:31: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [42.8%] [avg time: 0.479 ms (cpu time: avg 0.133 ms, total 45068.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.179%] [unaccounted: 42.7%]
17:44:31: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.179%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 530.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:44:31: | GPU download and color conversion - [56.9%] [avg time: 0.636 ms (cpu time: avg 0.181 ms, total 61121.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 54.9%] [unaccounted: 1.97%]
17:44:31: | | flush - [52.4%] [avg time: 0.586 ms (cpu time: avg 0.163 ms, total 55333.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:44:31: | | CopyResource - [1.97%] [avg time: 0.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 2371.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:44:31: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.537%] [avg time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 826.806 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:44:31: | Convert444Threads - [2.99e+003%] [avg time: 33.385 ms (cpu time: avg 1.976 ms, total 667279 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
17:44:31: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.456 ms (cpu time: avg 1.098 ms, total 371267 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:44:31: ==============================================================
17:44:31: 
17:44:31: =====Stream End: 2013-09-12, 17:44:31=================================================
17:44:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-12, 17:44:31===============================================
17:44:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:44:31:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
17:44:31:   Output resolution: 1280x720
17:44:31: ------------------------------------------
17:44:31: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series...
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: Audio Format: 48000hz
17:44:32: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{cdedfd46-1f2a-4fb3-a59c-c62588df9f9f}
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: Using desktop audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: Using auxilary audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:44:32:     bitrate: 160
17:44:32: Using bitmap image
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: Video Encoding: x264
17:44:32:     fps: 60
17:44:32:     width: 1280, height: 720
17:44:32:     preset: veryfast
17:44:32:     CBR: yes
17:44:32:     CFR: yes
17:44:32:     max bitrate: 1900
17:44:32:     buffer size: 1900
17:44:32: ------------------------------------------
17:44:32: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:44:32: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:44:33: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
17:44:33:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
17:44:33:   Interface: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet (ethernet, 100 mbps)
17:44:35: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
17:44:35: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
18:12:48: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:12:48:   New Scene
18:12:48: Using bitmap image
18:12:48: Using graphics capture
18:12:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:19:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:19:53:   New Scene
18:19:53: Using bitmap image
18:19:53: Using bitmap image
18:56:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:56:51:   New Scene
18:57:25: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:57:25:   New Scene
18:57:25: Using bitmap image
18:57:53: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:57:53:   New Scene
18:57:53: Using Video Source
18:58:37: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:58:37:   New Scene
18:58:37: Using bitmap image
19:02:39: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:02:39:   New Scene
19:02:39: Using bitmap image
19:12:27: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:12:27:   New Scene
19:12:27: Using bitmap image
19:12:27: Using bitmap image
19:58:58: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
19:58:58: Total frames encoded: 483944, total frames duplicated 3616 (0.75%)
19:58:58: Total frames rendered: 481986, number of late frames: 1158 (0.24%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
19:58:58: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
19:58:58: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
19:58:59: 
19:58:59: Profiler results:
19:58:59: 
19:58:59: ==============================================================
19:58:59: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.406 ms (cpu time: avg 0.604 ms, total 291535 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.291%]
19:58:59: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [60.2%] [avg time: 1.449 ms (cpu time: avg 0.486 ms, total 234470 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.208%] [unaccounted: 60%]
19:58:59: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.208%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 1388.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:58:59: | GPU download and color conversion - [39.5%] [avg time: 0.95 ms (cpu time: avg 0.116 ms, total 56144.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 31.7%] [unaccounted: 7.81%]
19:58:59: | | flush - [29.7%] [avg time: 0.714 ms (cpu time: avg 0.074 ms, total 35973.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:58:59: | | CopyResource - [1.66%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 7176.04 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:58:59: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.333%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 2511.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:58:59: | Convert444Threads - [1.39e+003%] [avg time: 33.467 ms (cpu time: avg 1.903 ms, total 917458 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
19:58:59: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.771 ms (cpu time: avg 1.182 ms, total 572430 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:58:59: ==============================================================
19:58:59: 
19:58:59: =====Stream End: 2013-09-12, 19:58:59=================================================
19:59:09: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-12, 19:59:09===============================================
19:59:09:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:59:09:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:59:09:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series...
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Audio Format: 48000hz
19:59:09: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{cdedfd46-1f2a-4fb3-a59c-c62588df9f9f}
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Using desktop audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Using auxilary audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:59:09:     bitrate: 160
19:59:09: Using bitmap image
19:59:09: Using bitmap image
19:59:09: Using graphics capture
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: Video Encoding: x264
19:59:09:     fps: 60
19:59:09:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:59:09:     preset: veryfast
19:59:09:     CBR: yes
19:59:09:     CFR: yes
19:59:09:     max bitrate: 1900
19:59:09:     buffer size: 1900
19:59:09: ------------------------------------------
19:59:09: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
19:59:09: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
19:59:09: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:59:10: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:59:10:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
19:59:10:   Interface: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet (ethernet, 100 mbps)
19:59:12: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:59:12: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:04:19: Total frames encoded: 18547, total frames duplicated 42 (0.23%)
20:04:19: Total frames rendered: 18534, number of late frames: 15 (0.08%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:04:19: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
20:04:19: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
20:04:19: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
20:04:19: 
20:04:19: Profiler results:
20:04:19: 
20:04:19: ==============================================================
20:04:19: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.285 ms (cpu time: avg 0.683 ms, total 12667.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.152%]
20:04:19: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [43.7%] [avg time: 1.437 ms (cpu time: avg 0.549 ms, total 10186.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.0913%] [unaccounted: 43.7%]
20:04:19: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.0913%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 78.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:04:19: | GPU download and color conversion - [56.1%] [avg time: 1.843 ms (cpu time: avg 0.129 ms, total 2402.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 33%] [unaccounted: 23.1%]
20:04:19: | | flush - [32.2%] [avg time: 1.058 ms (cpu time: avg 0.09 ms, total 1669.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:04:19: | | CopyResource - [0.609%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.017 ms, total 327.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:04:19: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.213%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 109.202 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:04:19: | Convert444Threads - [1.02e+003%] [avg time: 33.355 ms (cpu time: avg 1.688 ms, total 31293.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
20:04:19: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.663 ms (cpu time: avg 1.081 ms, total 20030.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:04:19: ==============================================================
20:04:19: 
20:04:19: =====Stream End: 2013-09-12, 20:04:19=================================================
20:04:20: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-12, 20:04:20===============================================
20:04:20:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:04:20:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:04:20:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series...
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Audio Format: 48000hz
20:04:20: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{cdedfd46-1f2a-4fb3-a59c-c62588df9f9f}
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Using desktop audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Using auxilary audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:04:20:     bitrate: 160
20:04:20: Using bitmap image
20:04:20: Using bitmap image
20:04:20: Using graphics capture
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: Video Encoding: x264
20:04:20:     fps: 60
20:04:20:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:04:20:     preset: veryfast
20:04:20:     CBR: yes
20:04:20:     CFR: yes
20:04:20:     max bitrate: 1900
20:04:20:     buffer size: 1900
20:04:20: ------------------------------------------
20:04:20: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
20:04:20: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
20:04:20: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:04:21: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
20:04:21:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
20:04:22:   Interface: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet (ethernet, 100 mbps)
20:04:23: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
20:04:23: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:09:33: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:09:33:   New Scene
20:10:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:10:01:   New Scene
20:10:01: Using bitmap image
20:11:37: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:11:37:   New Scene
20:11:37: Using Video Source
20:12:24: Total frames encoded: 29002, total frames duplicated 250 (0.86%)
20:12:24: Total frames rendered: 28908, number of late frames: 26 (0.09%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:12:24: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
20:12:24: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
20:12:24: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
20:12:24: 
20:12:24: Profiler results:
20:12:24: 
20:12:24: ==============================================================
20:12:24: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.133 ms (cpu time: avg 0.586 ms, total 16941.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.223%]
20:12:24: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [49.1%] [avg time: 1.537 ms (cpu time: avg 0.456 ms, total 13182.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.128%] [unaccounted: 48.9%]
20:12:24: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.128%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:12:24: | GPU download and color conversion - [50.7%] [avg time: 1.589 ms (cpu time: avg 0.128 ms, total 3712.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 44.9%] [unaccounted: 5.81%]
20:12:24: | | flush - [43.8%] [avg time: 1.371 ms (cpu time: avg 0.09 ms, total 2605.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:12:24: | | CopyResource - [0.798%] [avg time: 0.025 ms (cpu time: avg 0.016 ms, total 483.602 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:12:24: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.351%] [avg time: 0.011 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:12:24: | Convert444Threads - [1.07e+003%] [avg time: 33.439 ms (cpu time: avg 1.834 ms, total 53040.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
20:12:24: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.667 ms (cpu time: avg 1.142 ms, total 33119 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:12:24: ==============================================================
20:12:24: 
20:12:24: =====Stream End: 2013-09-12, 20:12:24=================================================
20:12:58: Video Source Plugin instance deleted; removing dynamically loaded localization strings


Last game capture log:
2013-09-12, 16:10:38: we're booting up: 
16:10:38: D3D9 Present
16:10:38: D3D9EndScene called
16:10:38: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
16:10:38: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
16:10:38: 	BackBufferHeight: 1080
16:10:38: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
16:10:38: 	BackBufferCount: 1
16:10:38: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
16:10:38: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
16:10:38: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
16:10:38: 	hDeviceWindow: 525514
16:10:38: 	Windowed: true
16:10:38: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: true
16:10:38: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_D24S8
16:10:38: 	Flags: None
16:10:38: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 0
16:10:38: 	PresentationInterval: 2147483648
16:10:38: };
16:10:38: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
16:10:38: D3D9Present called
16:10:38: DoD3D9GPUHook: success - d3d9ex
16:10:38: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
16:10:38: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
16:10:38: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
16:10:38: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
16:10:38: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
16:10:38: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
16:10:38: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
16:10:38: 	Width: 1920
16:10:38: 	Height: 1080
16:10:38: };
16:10:38: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
16:10:38: NV Capture available
16:10:38: FBO available
16:10:38: GL Present
16:10:38: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
17:44:31: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
17:44:31: D3D9EndScene called
17:44:31: D3D9Present called
18:12:48: received restart event, capturing
18:12:48: DoD3D9GPUHook: success - d3d9ex
18:12:48: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
18:12:48: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
18:12:48: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
18:12:48: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
18:12:48: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
18:12:48: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
18:12:48: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
18:12:48: 	Width: 1920
18:12:48: 	Height: 1080
18:12:48: };
18:12:48: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
19:58:58: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
19:58:58: D3D9EndScene called
19:58:58: D3D9Present called
19:59:09: received restart event, capturing
19:59:09: DoD3D9GPUHook: success - d3d9ex
19:59:09: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
19:59:09: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
19:59:09: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
19:59:09: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
19:59:09: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
19:59:09: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
19:59:09: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
19:59:09: 	Width: 1920
19:59:09: 	Height: 1080
19:59:09: };
19:59:09: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
20:04:19: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
20:04:19: D3D9EndScene called
20:04:19: D3D9Present called
20:04:20: received restart event, capturing
20:04:20: DoD3D9GPUHook: success - d3d9ex
20:04:20: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
20:04:20: 	Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
20:04:20: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
20:04:20: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
20:04:20: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
20:04:20: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
20:04:20: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
20:04:20: 	Width: 1920
20:04:20: 	Height: 1080
20:04:20: };
20:04:20: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
20:12:24: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
20:12:24: D3D9EndScene called
20:12:24: D3D9Present called
```


----------



## Ravenheart (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Greetings, I am having issues with Quick Sync with the MADNESS build.

I've enabled and installed all the required drivers, the option for using quick sync is enabled and i have checked it. However if i do not add a virtual monitor OBS will NOT start streaming when I press start stream and if I press the stop streaming button it will crash.

Attached are the crashlog and dump.

My rig:
Windows7 Ultimate x64
i5-4670K Haswell (3.4GHz)
8GB ram
Radeon HD7770 1GB

*EDIT:* I've attached a normal OBS log when the error with QSV happens.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

I probably need to post a new build, the quicksync code was updated again.  I'll try to get on that.


----------



## dehixem (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: 0.56.03 MADNESS build - features plus encoding changes*

Hey again !
Just a quick suggestion that would be awesome to add to OBS : I got screwed over a couple of times (it's entirely my fault) because I forget to quit the "test view" mode thus forgetting to use the "record video" mode. It would be so awesome you could add an optional feature that would make it easier to remember we're in the test mode.

I was thinking either a big red message on the preview (that could be user disabled), or a message box that would pop up after a few seconds/minutes to remind you're in testing mode.

Cheers !


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2013)

Updated again, mostly bugfixes and tweaks, trying to finalize the build:


 Made frame capture interval a bit more smooth
 To ensure constant framerate, made it so that slower computers automatically compensate for late encoded frames by duplicating frames when necessary to speed up encoding, and log that as a problem in the log file
 QSV fixes/adjustments (palana)
 Made some minor adjustments to monitor capture (homeworld)
 Made the 64bit and 32bit update checks independent (r1ch)
 Other minor tweaks/things I can't remember at the moment
 Added CyberGame.tv to services


----------



## Greendweller (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the update and this great piece of software.
Run a quick 15 minute test and here are the results:



Spoiler





```
13:54:28: Video Source Plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 38 strings
13:54:38: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
13:54:38: -------------------------------
13:54:38: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
13:54:38: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
13:54:38: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 5553MB Free
13:54:38: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
13:54:38: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
13:54:38: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
13:54:38: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
13:54:38: Aero is Enabled
13:54:38: -------------------------------
13:54:38: OBS Modules:
13:54:38: Base Address     Module
13:54:38: 000000003F7E0000 OBS.exe
13:54:38: 00000000E4750000 OBSApi.dll
13:54:38: 00000000E86B0000 DShowPlugin.dll
13:54:38: 00000000E8680000 GraphicsCapture.dll
13:54:38: 00000000F7740000 NoiseGate.dll
13:54:38: 00000000E8660000 PSVPlugin.dll
13:54:38: 00000000E8640000 scenesw.dll
13:54:38: 00000000FA950000 VideoSourcePluginWrapper.dll
13:54:38: 00000000E85C0000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Adapter 1
13:54:38:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
13:54:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
13:54:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
13:54:38: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 13:54:38===============================================
13:54:38:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
13:54:38:   Base resolution: 1600x900
13:54:38:   Output resolution: 1280x720
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Audio Format: 48000hz
13:54:38: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
13:54:38: Using 5.1 speaker setup
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38: Audio Encoding: AAC
13:54:38:     bitrate: 160
13:54:38: Using text output
13:54:38: ------------------------------------------
13:54:38:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
13:54:38:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
13:54:38:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 800x500 - 800x500, frameIntervals: 666666-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
13:54:38:     audio device: Disable,
13:54:38:     audio device id Disabled,
13:54:38: 
13:54:38: Using directshow input
13:54:41: Using graphics capture
13:54:41: ------------------------------------------
13:54:41: Video Encoding: x264
13:54:41:     fps: 48
13:54:41:     width: 1280, height: 720
13:54:41:     preset: faster
13:54:41:     CBR: yes
13:54:41:     CFR: yes
13:54:41:     max bitrate: 20000
13:54:41:     buffer size: 20000
13:54:41: ------------------------------------------
13:54:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
13:54:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
13:54:43: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:54:43:   New Scene
13:54:43: Using Window Capture
13:54:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:54:46:   New Scene
13:54:46: Using Window Capture
13:54:46: Using text output
13:55:23: Total frames encoded: 1978, total frames duplicated: 0 (0.00%)
13:55:23: Total frames rendered: 1984, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
13:55:24: 
13:55:24: Profiler results:
13:55:24: 
13:55:24: ==============================================================
13:55:24: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.6 ms (cpu time: avg 0.086 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.833%]
13:55:24: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [92.8%] [avg time: 0.557 ms (cpu time: avg 0.062 ms, total 124.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 32.2%] [unaccounted: 60.7%]
13:55:24: | | scene->Preprocess - [32.2%] [avg time: 0.193 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:55:24: | GPU download and color conversion - [6.33%] [avg time: 0.038 ms (cpu time: avg 0.023 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 5.5%] [unaccounted: 0.833%]
13:55:24: | | flush - [2.83%] [avg time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:55:24: | | CopyResource - [2.33%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:55:24: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.333%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:55:24: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.339 ms (cpu time: avg 0.286 ms, total 1123.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.885%]
13:55:24: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 0.336 ms (cpu time: avg 0.286 ms, total 1123.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
13:55:24: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.733 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
13:55:24: ==============================================================
13:55:24: 
13:55:24: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 13:55:24=================================================
13:55:27: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 13:55:27===============================================
13:55:27:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
13:55:27:   Base resolution: 1600x900
13:55:27:   Output resolution: 1280x720
13:55:27: ------------------------------------------
13:55:27: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
13:55:27: ------------------------------------------
13:55:27: Audio Format: 48000hz
13:55:27: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
13:55:27: ------------------------------------------
13:55:27: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
13:55:28: Using 5.1 speaker setup
13:55:28: ------------------------------------------
13:55:28: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
13:55:28: ------------------------------------------
13:55:28: Audio Encoding: AAC
13:55:28:     bitrate: 160
13:55:28: Using Window Capture
13:55:28: Using text output
13:55:28: Using text output
13:55:28: ------------------------------------------
13:55:28: Video Encoding: x264
13:55:28:     fps: 48
13:55:28:     width: 1280, height: 720
13:55:28:     preset: faster
13:55:28:     CBR: yes
13:55:28:     CFR: yes
13:55:28:     max bitrate: 20000
13:55:28:     buffer size: 20000
13:55:28: ------------------------------------------
13:55:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
13:55:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
13:55:28: 
13:55:28: Profiler result for the last frame:
13:55:28: ==============================================================
13:55:28: video thread frame - [time: 6.96 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:55:28: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 6.796 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:55:28: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.041 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:55:28: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.16 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:55:28: | | flush - [time: 0.158 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:55:28: ==============================================================
13:55:28: 
13:55:29:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
13:55:30: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
13:55:30: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:55:31: ------------------------------------------
13:55:31:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
13:55:31:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
13:55:31:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 800x500 - 800x500, frameIntervals: 666666-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
13:55:31:     audio device: Disable,
13:55:31:     audio device id Disabled,
13:55:31: 
13:55:31: Using directshow input
13:55:31: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 2580480)
13:55:32: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 2580480)
13:55:33: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 2580480)
13:55:33: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 1048576 (buffer: 0 / 2580480)
13:55:57: Using Window Capture
14:11:21: Total frames encoded: 45759, total frames duplicated: 29 (0.06%)
14:11:21: Total frames rendered: 45741, number of late frames: 3 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
14:11:22: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
14:11:22: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
14:11:22: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
14:11:22: 
14:11:22: Profiler results:
14:11:22: 
14:11:22: ==============================================================
14:11:22: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.495 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 655.204 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.808%]
14:11:22: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [81%] [avg time: 0.401 ms (cpu time: avg 0.01 ms, total 499.203 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 16%] [unaccounted: 65.1%]
14:11:22: | | scene->Preprocess - [16%] [avg time: 0.079 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:11:22: | GPU download and color conversion - [18.2%] [avg time: 0.09 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 140.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 13.3%] [unaccounted: 4.85%]
14:11:22: | | flush - [10.1%] [avg time: 0.05 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 93.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:11:22: | | CopyResource - [2.83%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:11:22: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.404%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:11:22: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.34 ms (cpu time: avg 0.211 ms, total 19375.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.882%]
14:11:22: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 0.337 ms (cpu time: avg 0.207 ms, total 18985.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
14:11:22: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.685 ms (cpu time: avg 0.008 ms, total 405.602 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:11:22: ==============================================================
14:11:22: 
14:11:22: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 14:11:22=================================================
14:11:28: Video Source Plugin instance deleted; removing dynamically loaded localization strings
14:11:29: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
14:11:29:
```




One thing that caught my eye in the log was the last line "Memory Leaks Were Detected."
It's basicly the only reason why i posted this log and i wasn't even sure if you guys also need info like that. 
For the rest OBS seemed to be working just fine without any problems.


----------



## Ravenheart (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Jim just a quick heads up, I read around a bit and it seems quick sync cannot run headless under Win7, only Win8 so perhaps some sort of check for a second monitor should be performed before enabling the quick sync button under Win7?


----------



## Absarn (Sep 16, 2013)

Tried to start the stream with Quicksync and all I got was a black screen.


```
16:38:54: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:38:54: -------------------------------
16:38:54: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
16:38:54: CPU Speed: 3292MHz
16:38:54: Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 4839MB Free
16:38:54: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
16:38:54: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:38:54: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
16:38:54: monitor 3: pos={3600, 0}, size={1024, 768}
16:38:54: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
16:38:54: Aero is Enabled
16:38:54: -------------------------------
16:38:54: OBS Modules:
16:38:54: Base Address     Module
16:38:54: 000000003F100000 OBS.exe
16:38:54: 00000000E8C30000 OBSApi.dll
16:38:54: 00000000F7A50000 DShowPlugin.dll
16:38:54: 00000000FABB0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
16:38:54: 00000000FA5F0000 NoiseGate.dll
16:38:54: 00000000FC1E0000 PSVPlugin.dll
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Adapter 1
16:38:54:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
16:38:54:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
16:38:54:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Adapter 2
16:38:54:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
16:38:54:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
16:38:54:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
16:38:54: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:38:54===============================================
16:38:54:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:38:54:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:38:54:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:38:54: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:38:54:     bitrate: 160
16:38:54: ------------------------------------------
16:38:54:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
16:38:54:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
16:38:54:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
16:38:54:     audio device: Disable,
16:38:54:     audio device id Disabled,
16:38:54: 
16:38:54: Using directshow input
16:38:54: Using bitmap image
16:38:55: ------------------------------------------
16:38:55:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:38:55:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:38:55:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:38:55: 
16:38:55:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:38:55: Using directshow input
16:38:56: Found QSV hardware support
16:38:56: ------------------------------------------
16:38:56: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:38:56: Using 13 encode tasks
16:38:56: ------------------------------------------
16:38:56: Video Encoding: QSV
16:38:56:     fps: 60
16:38:56:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:38:56:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:38:56:     CBR: yes
16:38:56:     CFR: yes
16:38:56:     max bitrate: 3000
16:38:56: ------------------------------------------
16:38:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:38:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:38:57: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:38:57:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:38:57:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:38:59: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:38:59: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:39:15: Total frames encoded: 1112, total frames duplicated: 2 (0.18%)
16:39:15: Total frames rendered: 1120, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:39:15: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:39:16: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:39:16: Number of b-frames dropped: 28 (2.9%), Number of p-frames dropped: 4 (0.41%), Total 32 (3.3%)
16:39:16: 
16:39:16: Profiler results:
16:39:16: 
16:39:16: ==============================================================
16:39:16: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.94 ms (cpu time: avg 0.807 ms, total 904.805 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.3%] [unaccounted: 1.7%]
16:39:16: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [87.5%] [avg time: 1.698 ms (cpu time: avg 0.752 ms, total 842.405 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 45.3%] [unaccounted: 42.2%]
16:39:16: | | scene->Preprocess - [45.3%] [avg time: 0.879 ms (cpu time: avg 0.278 ms, total 312.004 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: | GPU download and color conversion - [10.8%] [avg time: 0.209 ms (cpu time: avg 0.055 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 6.19%] [unaccounted: 4.59%]
16:39:16: | | flush - [4.02%] [avg time: 0.078 ms (cpu time: avg 0.013 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: | | CopyResource - [1.96%] [avg time: 0.038 ms (cpu time: avg 0.028 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.206%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.572 ms (cpu time: avg 0.515 ms, total 1123.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.874%]
16:39:16: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 0.567 ms (cpu time: avg 0.515 ms, total 1123.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:39:16: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.083 ms (cpu time: avg 0.028 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 77.1%] [unaccounted: 22.9%]
16:39:16: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [28.9%] [avg time: 0.024 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: | EncodeFrameAsync - [48.2%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0.028 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:39:16: ==============================================================
16:39:16: 
16:39:16: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:39:16=================================================
16:39:22: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:39:22===============================================
16:39:22:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:39:22:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:39:22:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:39:22: ------------------------------------------
16:39:22: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:39:22: ------------------------------------------
16:39:22: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:39:22: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:39:22: ------------------------------------------
16:39:22: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:39:22: ------------------------------------------
16:39:22: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:39:23: ------------------------------------------
16:39:23: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:39:23:     bitrate: 160
16:39:23: ------------------------------------------
16:39:23:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
16:39:23:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
16:39:23:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
16:39:23:     audio device: Disable,
16:39:23:     audio device id Disabled,
16:39:23: 
16:39:23: Using directshow input
16:39:23: Using bitmap image
16:39:23: ------------------------------------------
16:39:23:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:39:23:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:39:23:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:39:23: 
16:39:23:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:39:23: Using directshow input
16:39:24: Found QSV hardware support
16:39:24: ------------------------------------------
16:39:24: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:39:24: Using 13 encode tasks
16:39:24: ------------------------------------------
16:39:24: Video Encoding: QSV
16:39:24:     fps: 60
16:39:24:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:39:24:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:39:24:     CBR: yes
16:39:24:     CFR: no
16:39:24:     max bitrate: 3000
16:39:24: ------------------------------------------
16:39:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:39:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:39:24: 
16:39:24: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:39:24: ==============================================================
16:39:24: video thread frame - [time: 7.954 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:39:24: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 7.929 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:39:24: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.576 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:39:24: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:39:24: | | flush - [time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:39:24: ==============================================================
16:39:24: 
16:39:25: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:39:25:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:39:25:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:39:26: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:39:26: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:40:49: Total frames encoded: 5103, total frames duplicated: 11 (0.22%)
16:40:49: Total frames rendered: 5108, number of late frames: 2 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:40:50: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:40:50: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:40:50: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:40:50: 
16:40:50: Profiler results:
16:40:50: 
16:40:50: ==============================================================
16:40:50: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.622 ms (cpu time: avg 0.803 ms, total 4102.83 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.5%] [unaccounted: 1.48%]
16:40:50: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [91.7%] [avg time: 1.488 ms (cpu time: avg 0.772 ms, total 3946.83 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 46.7%] [unaccounted: 45%]
16:40:50: | | scene->Preprocess - [46.7%] [avg time: 0.758 ms (cpu time: avg 0.284 ms, total 1450.81 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: | GPU download and color conversion - [6.78%] [avg time: 0.11 ms (cpu time: avg 0.024 ms, total 124.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 4.75%] [unaccounted: 2.03%]
16:40:50: | | flush - [2.53%] [avg time: 0.041 ms (cpu time: avg 0.018 ms, total 93.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: | | CopyResource - [2.03%] [avg time: 0.033 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.185%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.529 ms (cpu time: avg 0.325 ms, total 3307.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.756%]
16:40:50: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.2%] [avg time: 0.525 ms (cpu time: avg 0.324 ms, total 3291.62 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:40:50: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.079 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 68.4%] [unaccounted: 31.6%]
16:40:50: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [27.8%] [avg time: 0.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: | EncodeFrameAsync - [40.5%] [avg time: 0.032 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:40:50: ==============================================================
16:40:50: 
16:40:50: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:40:50=================================================
16:41:12: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:41:12===============================================
16:41:12:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:41:12:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:41:12:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:41:12: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:41:12:     bitrate: 160
16:41:12: Using bitmap image
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:41:12:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:41:12:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:41:12: 
16:41:12:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:41:12: Using directshow input
16:41:12: Found QSV hardware support
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:41:12: Using 13 encode tasks
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: Video Encoding: QSV
16:41:12:     fps: 60
16:41:12:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:41:12:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:41:12:     CBR: yes
16:41:12:     CFR: no
16:41:12:     max bitrate: 3000
16:41:12: ------------------------------------------
16:41:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:41:12: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:41:12: 
16:41:12: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:41:12: ==============================================================
16:41:12: video thread frame - [time: 8.187 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:41:12: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 8.173 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:41:12: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.565 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:12: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.01 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:12: | | flush - [time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:12: ==============================================================
16:41:12: 
16:41:13: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:41:13:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:41:13:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:41:14: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:41:14: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:41:55: Total frames encoded: 2532, total frames duplicated: 3 (0.12%)
16:41:55: Total frames rendered: 2541, number of late frames: 1 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:41:55: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:41:55: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:41:55: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:41:55: 
16:41:55: Profiler results:
16:41:55: 
16:41:55: ==============================================================
16:41:55: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.4 ms (cpu time: avg 0.963 ms, total 2449.22 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.6%] [unaccounted: 1.43%]
16:41:55: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [92.6%] [avg time: 1.296 ms (cpu time: avg 0.945 ms, total 2402.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 44.8%] [unaccounted: 47.8%]
16:41:55: | | scene->Preprocess - [44.8%] [avg time: 0.627 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: | GPU download and color conversion - [6%] [avg time: 0.084 ms (cpu time: avg 0.018 ms, total 46.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 3.5%] [unaccounted: 2.5%]
16:41:55: | | flush - [1.86%] [avg time: 0.026 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: | | CopyResource - [1.43%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 31.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.214%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.543 ms (cpu time: avg 0.17 ms, total 858.005 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.737%]
16:41:55: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 0.539 ms (cpu time: avg 0.17 ms, total 858.005 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:41:55: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.083 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 74.7%] [unaccounted: 25.3%]
16:41:55: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [31.3%] [avg time: 0.026 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: | EncodeFrameAsync - [43.4%] [avg time: 0.036 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:41:55: ==============================================================
16:41:55: 
16:41:55: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:41:55=================================================
16:41:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:41:56===============================================
16:41:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:41:56:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:41:56:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:41:56: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:41:56:     bitrate: 160
16:41:56: Using bitmap image
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:41:56:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:41:56:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:41:56: 
16:41:56:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:41:56: Using directshow input
16:41:56: Found QSV hardware support
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:41:56: Using 13 encode tasks
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: Video Encoding: QSV
16:41:56:     fps: 60
16:41:56:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:41:56:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:41:56:     CBR: yes
16:41:56:     CFR: no
16:41:56:     max bitrate: 3000
16:41:56: ------------------------------------------
16:41:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:41:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:41:56: 
16:41:56: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:41:56: ==============================================================
16:41:56: video thread frame - [time: 8.78 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:41:56: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 8.765 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:41:56: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.645 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:56: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.01 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:56: | | flush - [time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:41:56: ==============================================================
16:41:56: 
16:41:57: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:41:57:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:41:57:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:41:59: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:41:59: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:42:32: Total frames encoded: 2086, total frames duplicated: 2 (0.10%)
16:42:32: Total frames rendered: 2095, number of late frames: 1 (0.05%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:42:32: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:42:32: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:42:32: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:42:32: 
16:42:32: Profiler results:
16:42:32: 
16:42:32: ==============================================================
16:42:32: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.396 ms (cpu time: avg 0.968 ms, total 2028.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.5%] [unaccounted: 1.5%]
16:42:32: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [94.3%] [avg time: 1.316 ms (cpu time: avg 0.953 ms, total 1996.81 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 44.8%] [unaccounted: 49.4%]
16:42:32: | | scene->Preprocess - [44.8%] [avg time: 0.626 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 31.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: | GPU download and color conversion - [4.23%] [avg time: 0.059 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 3.22%] [unaccounted: 1%]
16:42:32: | | flush - [1.65%] [avg time: 0.023 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: | | CopyResource - [1.36%] [avg time: 0.019 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.215%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.542 ms (cpu time: avg 0.219 ms, total 904.806 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.738%]
16:42:32: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 0.538 ms (cpu time: avg 0.219 ms, total 904.806 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:42:32: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.091 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 75.8%] [unaccounted: 24.2%]
16:42:32: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [31.9%] [avg time: 0.029 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: | EncodeFrameAsync - [44%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:42:32: ==============================================================
16:42:32: 
16:42:32: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:42:32=================================================
16:42:46: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:42:46===============================================
16:42:46:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:42:46:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:42:46:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:42:46: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:42:46:     bitrate: 160
16:42:46: Using bitmap image
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:42:46:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:42:46:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:42:46: 
16:42:46:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:42:46: Using directshow input
16:42:46: Found QSV hardware support
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:42:46: Using 13 encode tasks
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: Video Encoding: QSV
16:42:46:     fps: 60
16:42:46:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:42:46:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:42:46:     CBR: yes
16:42:46:     CFR: no
16:42:46:     max bitrate: 3000
16:42:46: ------------------------------------------
16:42:46: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:42:46: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:42:46: 
16:42:46: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:42:46: ==============================================================
16:42:46: video thread frame - [time: 8.461 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:42:46: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 8.421 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:42:46: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.566 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:42:46: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.034 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:42:46: | | flush - [time: 0.03 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:42:46: ==============================================================
16:42:46: 
16:42:47: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:42:47:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:42:47:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:42:49: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:42:49: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:43:08: Total frames encoded: 1290, total frames duplicated: 28 (2.17%)
16:43:08: Total frames rendered: 1277, number of late frames: 2 (0.16%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:43:08: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:43:09: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:43:09: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:43:09: 
16:43:09: Profiler results:
16:43:09: 
16:43:09: ==============================================================
16:43:09: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.677 ms (cpu time: avg 0.916 ms, total 1170.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.2%] [unaccounted: 1.85%]
16:43:09: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [93.5%] [avg time: 1.568 ms (cpu time: avg 0.903 ms, total 1154.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 35.4%] [unaccounted: 58.1%]
16:43:09: | | scene->Preprocess - [35.4%] [avg time: 0.594 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: | GPU download and color conversion - [4.65%] [avg time: 0.078 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 3.46%] [unaccounted: 1.19%]
16:43:09: | | flush - [2.09%] [avg time: 0.035 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: | | CopyResource - [1.19%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.179%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.578 ms (cpu time: avg 0.3 ms, total 748.804 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.865%]
16:43:09: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 0.573 ms (cpu time: avg 0.3 ms, total 748.804 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:43:09: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.099 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 78.8%] [unaccounted: 21.2%]
16:43:09: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [30.3%] [avg time: 0.03 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: | EncodeFrameAsync - [48.5%] [avg time: 0.048 ms (cpu time: avg 0.012 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:09: ==============================================================
16:43:09: 
16:43:09: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:43:09=================================================
16:43:10: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:43:10===============================================
16:43:10:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:43:10:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:43:10:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:43:10: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:43:10:     bitrate: 160
16:43:10: Found QSV hardware support
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:43:10: Using 13 encode tasks
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: Video Encoding: QSV
16:43:10:     fps: 60
16:43:10:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:43:10:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:43:10:     CBR: yes
16:43:10:     CFR: no
16:43:10:     max bitrate: 3000
16:43:10: ------------------------------------------
16:43:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:43:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:43:10: 
16:43:10: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:43:10: ==============================================================
16:43:10: video thread frame - [time: 7.398 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:43:10: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 7.374 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:43:10: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:10: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.009 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:10: | | flush - [time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:10: ==============================================================
16:43:10: 
16:43:11: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:43:11:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:43:11:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:43:13: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:43:13: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:43:26: ------------------------------------------
16:43:26:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:43:26:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:43:26:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:43:26: 
16:43:26:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:43:26: Using directshow input
16:43:45: Total frames encoded: 2074, total frames duplicated: 7 (0.34%)
16:43:45: Total frames rendered: 2079, number of late frames: 2 (0.10%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:43:46: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:43:46: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:43:46: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
16:43:46: 
16:43:46: Profiler results:
16:43:46: 
16:43:46: ==============================================================
16:43:46: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.047 ms (cpu time: avg 0.69 ms, total 1435.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.7%] [unaccounted: 1.34%]
16:43:46: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [93.2%] [avg time: 0.976 ms (cpu time: avg 0.675 ms, total 1404.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 31.8%] [unaccounted: 61.4%]
16:43:46: | | scene->Preprocess - [31.8%] [avg time: 0.333 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: | GPU download and color conversion - [5.44%] [avg time: 0.057 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 4.58%] [unaccounted: 0.86%]
16:43:46: | | flush - [2.58%] [avg time: 0.027 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: | | CopyResource - [1.72%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.287%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.493 ms (cpu time: avg 0.24 ms, total 982.806 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.811%]
16:43:46: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.2%] [avg time: 0.489 ms (cpu time: avg 0.24 ms, total 982.806 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:43:46: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.095 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 77.9%] [unaccounted: 22.1%]
16:43:46: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [35.8%] [avg time: 0.034 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: | EncodeFrameAsync - [42.1%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:43:46: ==============================================================
16:43:46: 
16:43:46: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:43:46=================================================
16:43:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 16:43:56===============================================
16:43:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:43:56:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:43:56:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Audio Format: 44100hz
16:43:56: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{dce8d686-16b6-41a0-b683-9ffe05bfd313}
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:43:56:     bitrate: 160
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
16:43:56:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
16:43:56:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
16:43:56: 
16:43:56:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
16:43:56: Using directshow input
16:43:56: Found QSV hardware support
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
16:43:56: Using 13 encode tasks
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: Video Encoding: QSV
16:43:56:     fps: 60
16:43:56:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:43:56:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:43:56:     CBR: yes
16:43:56:     CFR: yes
16:43:56:     max bitrate: 3000
16:43:56: ------------------------------------------
16:43:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
16:43:56: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
16:43:56: 
16:43:56: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:43:56: ==============================================================
16:43:56: video thread frame - [time: 8.487 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:43:56: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 8.473 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:43:56: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.599 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:56: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.009 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:56: | | flush - [time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:43:56: ==============================================================
16:43:56: 
16:43:57: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
16:43:57:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
16:43:57:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
16:43:58: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
16:43:58: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
16:44:09: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:44:09:   New Scene
16:44:09: Using bitmap image
16:44:09: ------------------------------------------
16:44:09:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
16:44:09:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
16:44:09:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
16:44:09:     audio device: Disable,
16:44:09:     audio device id Disabled,
16:44:09: 
16:44:09: Using directshow input
16:44:09: Using graphics capture
16:44:10: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 1448 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
16:44:46: Total frames encoded: 2971, total frames duplicated: 91 (3.06%)
16:44:46: Total frames rendered: 2898, number of late frames: 3 (0.10%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
16:44:46: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
16:44:46: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
16:44:46: Number of b-frames dropped: 11 (0.39%), Number of p-frames dropped: 2 (0.071%), Total 13 (0.46%)
16:44:46: 
16:44:46: Profiler results:
16:44:46: 
16:44:46: ==============================================================
16:44:46: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.499 ms (cpu time: avg 0.382 ms, total 1107.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99%] [unaccounted: 1%]
16:44:46: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [91.6%] [avg time: 1.373 ms (cpu time: avg 0.371 ms, total 1076.41 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 19.5%] [unaccounted: 72%]
16:44:46: | | scene->Preprocess - [19.5%] [avg time: 0.293 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: | GPU download and color conversion - [7.4%] [avg time: 0.111 ms (cpu time: avg 0.01 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 5.14%] [unaccounted: 2.27%]
16:44:46: | | flush - [2.27%] [avg time: 0.034 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: | | CopyResource - [2.67%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.2%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.487 ms (cpu time: avg 0.356 ms, total 2043.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.821%]
16:44:46: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.2%] [avg time: 0.483 ms (cpu time: avg 0.353 ms, total 2028.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
16:44:46: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.085 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 74.1%] [unaccounted: 25.9%]
16:44:46: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [31.8%] [avg time: 0.027 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: | EncodeFrameAsync - [42.4%] [avg time: 0.036 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
16:44:46: ==============================================================
16:44:46: 
16:44:46: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 16:44:46=================================================
16:45:08: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
16:45:08:
```


----------



## christianlej (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Jim... I just want to post some memory leaks...

This one when recording Screen:


```
17:55:41: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
17:55:41: -------------------------------
17:55:41: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
17:55:41: CPU Speed: 3403MHz
17:55:41: Physical Memory:  16269MB Total, 11113MB Free
17:55:41: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
17:55:41: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
17:55:41: monitor 2: pos={-1360, 84}, size={1360, 768}
17:55:41: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
17:55:41: Aero is Disabled
17:55:41: -------------------------------
17:55:41: OBS Modules:
17:55:41: Base Address     Module
17:55:41: 000000003F0B0000 OBS.exe
17:55:41: 00000000F12C0000 OBSApi.dll
17:55:41: 00000000F2A90000 DShowPlugin.dll
17:55:41: 00000000F2980000 GraphicsCapture.dll
17:55:41: 00000000F5E40000 NoiseGate.dll
17:55:41: 00000000F2A50000 PSVPlugin.dll
17:55:41: ------------------------------------------
17:55:41: Adapter 1
17:55:41:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
17:55:41:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
17:55:41:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
17:55:41: ------------------------------------------
17:55:41: Adapter 2
17:55:41:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
17:55:41:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
17:55:41:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
17:55:41: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
17:55:41: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 17:55:41===============================================
17:55:41:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:55:41:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
17:55:41:   Output resolution: 1536x864
17:55:41: ------------------------------------------
17:55:41: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
17:55:42: ------------------------------------------
17:55:42: Audio Format: 44100hz
17:55:42: Playback device Default
17:55:42: ------------------------------------------
17:55:42: Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
17:55:42: ------------------------------------------
17:55:42: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:55:42:     bitrate: 128
17:55:42: Using Monitor Capture
17:55:42: Using bitmap image
17:55:42: Using custom x264 settings: "ratetol=0.1 direct=auto"
17:55:42: ------------------------------------------
17:55:42: Video Encoding: x264
17:55:42:     fps: 30
17:55:42:     width: 1536, height: 864
17:55:42:     preset: veryfast
17:55:42:     CBR: yes
17:55:42:     CFR: no
17:55:42:     max bitrate: 3000
17:55:42:     buffer size: 3000
17:55:42: ------------------------------------------
17:55:42: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:55:44: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
17:55:44:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
17:55:44:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
17:55:46: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
17:55:46: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
17:55:48: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 181436 / 400384)
18:22:51: Total frames encoded: 48876, total frames duplicated: 76 (0.16%)
18:22:51: Total frames rendered: 48880, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
18:22:52: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
18:22:52: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
18:22:52: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
18:22:52: 
18:22:52: Profiler results:
18:22:52: 
18:22:52: ==============================================================
18:22:52: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 8.047 ms (cpu time: avg 2.661 ms, total 130105 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0746%]
18:22:52: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [98.4%] [avg time: 7.918 ms (cpu time: avg 2.568 ms, total 125550 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 61.7%] [unaccounted: 36.7%]
18:22:52: | | scene->Preprocess - [61.7%] [avg time: 4.962 ms (cpu time: avg 1.715 ms, total 83866.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:22:52: | GPU download and color conversion - [1.53%] [avg time: 0.123 ms (cpu time: avg 0.091 ms, total 4461.62 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 1.04%] [unaccounted: 0.485%]
18:22:52: | | flush - [0.746%] [avg time: 0.06 ms (cpu time: avg 0.058 ms, total 2839.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:22:52: | | CopyResource - [0.273%] [avg time: 0.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0.022 ms, total 1107.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:22:52: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0249%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 156.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:22:52: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.745 ms (cpu time: avg 0.736 ms, total 71947.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.671%]
18:22:52: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 0.74 ms (cpu time: avg 0.733 ms, total 71729.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
18:22:52: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.192 ms (cpu time: avg 0.746 ms, total 36488.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:22:52: ==============================================================
18:22:52: 
18:22:52: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 18:22:52=================================================
18:30:33: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 18:30:33===============================================
18:30:33:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:30:33:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:30:33:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Audio Format: 48000hz
18:30:33: Playback device Default
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Using auxilary audio input: Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:30:33:     bitrate: 128
18:30:33: Using Monitor Capture
18:30:33: x264: VBV maxrate specified, but no bufsize, ignored
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: Video Encoding: x264
18:30:33:     fps: 40
18:30:33:     width: 1920, height: 1080
18:30:33:     preset: veryfast
18:30:33:     CBR: no
18:30:33:     CFR: yes
18:30:33:     max bitrate: 10000
18:30:33:     buffer size: 0
18:30:33:     quality: 10
18:30:33: ------------------------------------------
18:30:33: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
18:30:33: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)' is 192000, samples per sec is 48000
18:30:33: 
18:30:33: Profiler result for the last frame:
18:30:33: ==============================================================
18:30:33: video thread frame - [time: 16.336 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:30:33: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 16.228 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:30:33: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 4.357 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:30:33: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.101 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:30:33: | | flush - [time: 0.099 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:30:33: ==============================================================
18:30:33: 
18:57:17: Total frames encoded: 64129, total frames duplicated: 2223 (3.47%)
18:57:17: Total frames rendered: 64135, number of late frames: 1 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
18:57:17: 
18:57:17: Profiler results:
18:57:17: 
18:57:17: ==============================================================
18:57:17: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 9.933 ms (cpu time: avg 2.676 ms, total 171648 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0503%]
18:57:17: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [99%] [avg time: 9.831 ms (cpu time: avg 2.594 ms, total 166422 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 47.7%] [unaccounted: 51.2%]
18:57:17: | | scene->Preprocess - [47.7%] [avg time: 4.741 ms (cpu time: avg 1.608 ms, total 103179 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:57:17: | GPU download and color conversion - [0.977%] [avg time: 0.097 ms (cpu time: avg 0.079 ms, total 5070.03 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.876%] [unaccounted: 0.101%]
18:57:17: | | flush - [0.513%] [avg time: 0.051 ms (cpu time: avg 0.045 ms, total 2948.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:57:17: | | CopyResource - [0.201%] [avg time: 0.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.024 ms, total 1575.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:57:17: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.161%] [avg time: 0.016 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 140.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:57:17: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.056 ms (cpu time: avg 1.027 ms, total 131774 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.379%]
18:57:17: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.6%] [avg time: 1.052 ms (cpu time: avg 1.023 ms, total 131244 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
18:57:17: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.631 ms (cpu time: avg 1.147 ms, total 73554.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:57:17: ==============================================================
18:57:17: 
18:57:17: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 18:57:17=================================================
19:01:03: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
19:01:03: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-16, 19:01:03===============================================
19:01:03:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:01:03:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:01:03:   Output resolution: 1536x864
19:01:03: ------------------------------------------
19:01:03: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: Audio Format: 44100hz
19:01:04: Playback device Default
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:01:04:     bitrate: 128
19:01:04: Using Monitor Capture
19:01:04: Found QSV hardware support
19:01:04: Using custom encoder settings: "ratetol=0.1 direct=auto"
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
19:01:04: Using 13 encode tasks
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: Video Encoding: QSV
19:01:04:     fps: 30
19:01:04:     width: 1536, height: 864
19:01:04:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
19:01:04:     CBR: yes
19:01:04:     CFR: no
19:01:04:     max bitrate: 3000
19:01:04: ------------------------------------------
19:01:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
19:01:04: 
19:01:04: Profiler result for the last frame:
19:01:04: ==============================================================
19:01:04: video thread frame - [time: 15.706 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:01:04: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 15.583 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:01:04: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 3.7 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:01:04: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.119 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:01:04: | | flush - [time: 0.114 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:01:04: ==============================================================
19:01:04: 
19:01:05: Using bitmap image
19:01:05: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:01:05:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
19:01:05:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
19:01:19: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:01:19: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:04:39: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 38302 / 400384)
23:17:48: Total frames encoded: 462083, total frames duplicated: 1256 (0.27%)
23:17:48: Total frames rendered: 462087, number of late frames: 1 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:17:48: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
23:17:48: Number of times waited to send: 22, Waited for a total of 83331 bytes
23:17:48: Number of b-frames dropped: 11 (0.0024%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 11 (0.0024%)
23:17:48: 
23:17:48: Profiler results:
23:17:48: 
23:17:48: ==============================================================
23:17:48: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 6.077 ms (cpu time: avg 2.182 ms, total 1.0083e+006 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0823%]
23:17:48: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [98.1%] [avg time: 5.959 ms (cpu time: avg 2.123 ms, total 981168 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 85.3%] [unaccounted: 12.8%]
23:17:48: | | scene->Preprocess - [85.3%] [avg time: 5.184 ms (cpu time: avg 1.685 ms, total 778819 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: | GPU download and color conversion - [1.86%] [avg time: 0.113 ms (cpu time: avg 0.056 ms, total 26192.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.987%] [unaccounted: 0.872%]
23:17:48: | | flush - [0.691%] [avg time: 0.042 ms (cpu time: avg 0.031 ms, total 14430.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: | | CopyResource - [0.247%] [avg time: 0.015 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 6583.24 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0494%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 1435.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.78 ms (cpu time: avg 0.75 ms, total 693518 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.4%] [unaccounted: 0.641%]
23:17:48: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.4%] [avg time: 0.775 ms (cpu time: avg 0.748 ms, total 691646 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:17:48: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.091 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 452.403 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 64.8%] [unaccounted: 35.2%]
23:17:48: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [34.1%] [avg time: 0.031 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 156 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: | EncodeFrameAsync - [30.8%] [avg time: 0.028 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 171.602 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:17:48: ==============================================================
23:17:48: 
23:17:48: =====Stream End: 2013-09-16, 23:17:48=================================================
23:17:50: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
23:17:50:
```

Here playing Game Tera:


```
12:17:42: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
12:17:42: -------------------------------
12:17:42: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
12:17:42: CPU Speed: 3403MHz
12:17:42: Physical Memory:  16269MB Total, 11837MB Free
12:17:42: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
12:17:42: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
12:17:42: monitor 2: pos={-1360, 84}, size={1360, 768}
12:17:42: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
12:17:42: Aero is Disabled
12:17:42: -------------------------------
12:17:42: OBS Modules:
12:17:42: Base Address     Module
12:17:42: 000000003F430000 OBS.exe
12:17:42: 00000000EF630000 OBSApi.dll
12:17:42: 00000000F5E30000 DShowPlugin.dll
12:17:42: 00000000F5E00000 GraphicsCapture.dll
12:17:42: 00000000F5CE0000 NoiseGate.dll
12:17:42: 00000000FAFE0000 PSVPlugin.dll
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Adapter 1
12:17:42:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
12:17:42:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
12:17:42:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Adapter 2
12:17:42:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
12:17:42:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
12:17:42:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
12:17:42: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
12:17:42: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-17, 12:17:42===============================================
12:17:42:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:17:42:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
12:17:42:   Output resolution: 1536x864
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Audio Format: 44100hz
12:17:42: Playback device Default
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Using auxilary audio input: Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:17:42:     bitrate: 128
12:17:42: Using Monitor Capture
12:17:42: Using bitmap image
12:17:42: Found QSV hardware support
12:17:42: Using custom encoder settings: "ratetol=0.1 direct=auto"
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
12:17:42: Using 13 encode tasks
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: Video Encoding: QSV
12:17:42:     fps: 30
12:17:42:     width: 1536, height: 864
12:17:42:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
12:17:42:     CBR: yes
12:17:42:     CFR: no
12:17:42:     max bitrate: 3000
12:17:42: ------------------------------------------
12:17:42: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
12:17:42: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)' is 192000, samples per sec is 48000
12:17:43: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
12:17:43:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
12:17:44:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
12:17:45: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:17:45: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:12:15: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 87462 / 400384)
14:00:41: Total frames encoded: 185345, total frames duplicated: 662 (0.36%)
14:00:41: Total frames rendered: 185349, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
14:00:41: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
14:00:42: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
14:00:42: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
14:00:42: 
14:00:42: Profiler results:
14:00:42: 
14:00:42: ==============================================================
14:00:42: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 6.74 ms (cpu time: avg 2.209 ms, total 409487 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0742%]
14:00:42: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [97.9%] [avg time: 6.596 ms (cpu time: avg 2.147 ms, total 397959 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 79.5%] [unaccounted: 18.4%]
14:00:42: | | scene->Preprocess - [79.5%] [avg time: 5.359 ms (cpu time: avg 1.629 ms, total 302080 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: | GPU download and color conversion - [2.06%] [avg time: 0.139 ms (cpu time: avg 0.06 ms, total 11200.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.979%] [unaccounted: 1.08%]
14:00:42: | | flush - [0.682%] [avg time: 0.046 ms (cpu time: avg 0.033 ms, total 6255.65 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: | | CopyResource - [0.252%] [avg time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: avg 0.015 ms, total 2932.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0445%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 499.205 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.784 ms (cpu time: avg 0.75 ms, total 278368 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.2%] [unaccounted: 0.765%]
14:00:42: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.2%] [avg time: 0.778 ms (cpu time: avg 0.749 ms, total 277682 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
14:00:42: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.095 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 171.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 64.2%] [unaccounted: 35.8%]
14:00:42: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [30.5%] [avg time: 0.029 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: | EncodeFrameAsync - [33.7%] [avg time: 0.032 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:00:42: ==============================================================
14:00:42: 
14:00:42: =====Stream End: 2013-09-17, 14:00:42=================================================
14:00:50: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
14:00:50:
```

If want to try tests... i have time; also i'm in chat :D

Thanks.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmm the memory leaks line only shows up when you stream. In preview only it doesn't seem to happen.


```
11:10:10: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
11:10:10: -------------------------------
11:10:10: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz
11:10:10: CPU Speed: 2809MHz
11:10:10: Physical Memory:  8183MB Total, 2145MB Free
11:10:10: stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
11:10:10: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
11:10:10: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
11:10:10: Aero is Enabled
11:10:10: -------------------------------
11:10:10: OBS Modules:
11:10:10: Base Address     Module
11:10:10: 000000003FEB0000 OBS.exe
11:10:10: 00000000ED730000 OBSApi.dll
11:10:10: 00000000F01E0000 DShowPlugin.dll
11:10:10: 00000000F0780000 GraphicsCapture.dll
11:10:10: 00000000F4AE0000 NoiseGate.dll
11:10:10: 00000000F4870000 PSVPlugin.dll
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Adapter 1
11:10:10:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
11:10:10:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 758579200
11:10:10:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3489214464
11:10:10: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-18, 11:10:10===============================================
11:10:10:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
11:10:10:   Base resolution: 1280x720
11:10:10:   Output resolution: 852x480
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460...
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Audio Format: 44100hz
11:10:10: Playback device Default
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Audio Encoding: AAC
11:10:10:     bitrate: 128
11:10:10: Using Window Capture
11:10:10: Using graphics capture
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: Video Encoding: x264
11:10:10:     fps: 30
11:10:10:     width: 852, height: 480
11:10:10:     preset: veryfast
11:10:10:     CBR: yes
11:10:10:     CFR: yes
11:10:10:     max bitrate: 1600
11:10:10:     buffer size: 1600
11:10:10: ------------------------------------------
11:10:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:10:10: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:10:13: Using RTMP service: Youtube
11:10:13:   Server selection: rtmp://a.rtmp.youtube.com/live2
11:10:13:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 100 mbps)
11:10:13: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
11:10:13: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
11:10:19: Total frames encoded: 239, total frames duplicated: 0 (0.00%)
11:10:19: Total frames rendered: 244, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
11:10:19: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
11:10:19: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
11:10:19: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
11:10:20: 
11:10:20: Profiler results:
11:10:20: 
11:10:20: ==============================================================
11:10:20: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.039 ms (cpu time: avg 0.511 ms, total 124.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.5%] [unaccounted: 0.481%]
11:10:20: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [89%] [avg time: 0.925 ms (cpu time: avg 0.383 ms, total 93.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 45.6%] [unaccounted: 43.4%]
11:10:20: | | scene->Preprocess - [45.6%] [avg time: 0.474 ms (cpu time: avg 0.127 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:20: | GPU download and color conversion - [10.5%] [avg time: 0.109 ms (cpu time: avg 0.127 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 9.53%] [unaccounted: 0.962%]
11:10:20: | | flush - [7.31%] [avg time: 0.076 ms (cpu time: avg 0.127 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:20: | | CopyResource - [1.54%] [avg time: 0.016 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.674%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:20: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.271 ms (cpu time: avg 0.463 ms, total 202.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 98.9%] [unaccounted: 1.11%]
11:10:20: | Convert444toNV12 - [98.9%] [avg time: 0.268 ms (cpu time: avg 0.463 ms, total 202.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
11:10:20: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.546 ms (cpu time: avg 0.214 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:20: ==============================================================
11:10:20: 
11:10:20: =====Stream End: 2013-09-18, 11:10:20=================================================
11:10:22: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
11:10:22:
```


```
11:10:31: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
11:10:31: -------------------------------
11:10:31: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz
11:10:31: CPU Speed: 2809MHz
11:10:31: Physical Memory:  8183MB Total, 2140MB Free
11:10:31: stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
11:10:31: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
11:10:31: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
11:10:31: Aero is Enabled
11:10:31: -------------------------------
11:10:31: OBS Modules:
11:10:31: Base Address     Module
11:10:31: 000000003FD80000 OBS.exe
11:10:31: 00000000ED950000 OBSApi.dll
11:10:31: 00000000F0770000 DShowPlugin.dll
11:10:31: 00000000EFC50000 GraphicsCapture.dll
11:10:31: 00000000F4870000 NoiseGate.dll
11:10:31: 00000000F4AE0000 PSVPlugin.dll
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Adapter 1
11:10:31:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
11:10:31:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 758579200
11:10:31:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3489214464
11:10:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-18, 11:10:31===============================================
11:10:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
11:10:31:   Base resolution: 1280x720
11:10:31:   Output resolution: 852x480
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460...
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Audio Format: 44100hz
11:10:31: Playback device Default
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Audio Encoding: AAC
11:10:31:     bitrate: 128
11:10:31: Using Window Capture
11:10:31: Using graphics capture
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: Video Encoding: x264
11:10:31:     fps: 30
11:10:31:     width: 852, height: 480
11:10:31:     preset: veryfast
11:10:31:     CBR: yes
11:10:31:     CFR: yes
11:10:31:     max bitrate: 1600
11:10:31:     buffer size: 1600
11:10:31: ------------------------------------------
11:10:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:10:31: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
11:10:38: Total frames encoded: 176, total frames duplicated: 0 (0.00%)
11:10:38: Total frames rendered: 180, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
11:10:38: 
11:10:38: Profiler results:
11:10:38: 
11:10:38: ==============================================================
11:10:38: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.064 ms (cpu time: avg 0.346 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.376%]
11:10:38: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [85.4%] [avg time: 0.909 ms (cpu time: avg 0.26 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 46.3%] [unaccounted: 39.1%]
11:10:38: | | scene->Preprocess - [46.3%] [avg time: 0.493 ms (cpu time: avg 0.086 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:38: | GPU download and color conversion - [14.2%] [avg time: 0.151 ms (cpu time: avg 0.086 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 13.9%] [unaccounted: 0.282%]
11:10:38: | | flush - [11.7%] [avg time: 0.125 ms (cpu time: avg 0.086 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:38: | | CopyResource - [1.5%] [avg time: 0.016 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:38: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.658%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:38: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.259 ms (cpu time: avg 0.05 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 98.8%] [unaccounted: 1.16%]
11:10:38: | Convert444toNV12 - [98.8%] [avg time: 0.256 ms (cpu time: avg 0.05 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
11:10:38: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.584 ms (cpu time: avg 0.402 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
11:10:38: ==============================================================
11:10:38: 
11:10:38: =====Stream End: 2013-09-18, 11:10:38=================================================
```


----------



## PrefoX (Sep 19, 2013)

Greendweller said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update and this great piece of software.
> Run a quick 15 minute test and here are the results:
> 
> 
> ...


plz dont stream with 48fps oO 30 or 60 fps, there is no other option.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 19, 2013)

48fps is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2013)

Memory leak has been fixed:  https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/commit/e3 ... 14148c04b9


----------



## Absarn (Sep 19, 2013)

Any idea why QuickSync is not working with the test build?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 19, 2013)

Define "not working".

Can you post your log? http://obsproject.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=97


----------



## Absarn (Sep 19, 2013)

Look at page 13 posted the logg there.


----------



## lefenger (Sep 20, 2013)

Just posting because of memory leak in log. here you go
	
	
    



```
23:18:35: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
23:18:35: -------------------------------
23:18:35: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
23:18:35: CPU Speed: 3392MHz
23:18:35: Physical Memory:  8191MB Total, 3643MB Free
23:18:35: stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
23:18:35: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
23:18:35: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
23:18:35: Aero is Enabled
23:18:35: -------------------------------
23:18:35: OBS Modules:
23:18:35: Base Address     Module
23:18:35: 000000003FF30000 OBS.exe
23:18:35: 00000000ED0C0000 OBSApi.dll
23:18:35: 00000000F8CF0000 DShowPlugin.dll
23:18:35: 00000000F8B10000 GraphicsCapture.dll
23:18:35: 00000000F8C00000 NoiseGate.dll
23:18:35: 00000000F8820000 PSVPlugin.dll
23:18:35: 00000000F8800000 scenesw.dll
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Adapter 1
23:18:35:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
23:18:35:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1055047680
23:18:35:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4026128384
23:18:35: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
23:18:35: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-19, 23:18:35===============================================
23:18:35:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:18:35:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
23:18:35:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series...
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:18:35: Playback device Default
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Using auxilary audio input: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:18:35:     bitrate: 128
23:18:35: Using Window Capture
23:18:35: Using custom x264 settings: "keyint=30"
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: Video Encoding: x264
23:18:35:     fps: 30
23:18:35:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:18:35:     preset: veryfast
23:18:35:     CBR: yes
23:18:35:     CFR: yes
23:18:35:     max bitrate: 1500
23:18:35:     buffer size: 1500
23:18:35: ------------------------------------------
23:18:35: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
23:18:35: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
23:18:38: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
23:18:38:   Server selection: rtmp://live-mia.justin.tv/app
23:18:38:   Interface: TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter (802.11, 150 mbps)
23:18:38: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:18:38:   New Scene
23:18:38: Using graphics capture
23:18:39: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:18:40: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
23:18:40: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:18:40: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:18:40: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:18:45: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:18:45: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:19:32: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:19:32: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:19:48: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:19:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:24:02: Exit signal received, terminating capture
23:24:07: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:24:07:   New Scene
23:24:07: Using Window Capture
23:24:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:24:08:   New Scene
23:24:08: Using graphics capture
23:24:10: Total frames encoded: 10019, total frames duplicated: 75 (0.75%)
23:24:10: Total frames rendered: 9993, number of late frames: 13 (0.13%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:24:11: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
23:24:11: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:24:11: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:24:11: 
23:24:11: Profiler results:
23:24:11: 
23:24:11: ==============================================================
23:24:11: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.738 ms (cpu time: avg 0.235 ms, total 2355.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.5%] [unaccounted: 0.46%]
23:24:11: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [58.4%] [avg time: 1.015 ms (cpu time: avg 0.171 ms, total 1716.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.806%] [unaccounted: 57.6%]
23:24:11: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.806%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:11: | GPU download and color conversion - [41.1%] [avg time: 0.715 ms (cpu time: avg 0.059 ms, total 592.805 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 30.5%] [unaccounted: 10.6%]
23:24:11: | | flush - [29.5%] [avg time: 0.512 ms (cpu time: avg 0.045 ms, total 452.403 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:11: | | CopyResource - [0.806%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 46.801 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:11: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.23%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 31.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:11: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.974 ms (cpu time: avg 0.878 ms, total 17518.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 96%] [unaccounted: 4%]
23:24:11: | Convert444toNV12 - [96%] [avg time: 0.935 ms (cpu time: avg 0.873 ms, total 17425.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:24:11: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.91 ms (cpu time: avg 1.39 ms, total 13899.7 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:11: ==============================================================
23:24:11: 
23:24:11: =====Stream End: 2013-09-19, 23:24:11=================================================
23:24:49: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-19, 23:24:49===============================================
23:24:49:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:24:49:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
23:24:49:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series...
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:24:49: Playback device Default
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Using auxilary audio input: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:24:49:     bitrate: 128
23:24:49: Using graphics capture
23:24:49: Using custom x264 settings: "keyint=30"
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: Video Encoding: x264
23:24:49:     fps: 30
23:24:49:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:24:49:     preset: veryfast
23:24:49:     CBR: yes
23:24:49:     CFR: yes
23:24:49:     max bitrate: 1500
23:24:49:     buffer size: 1500
23:24:49: ------------------------------------------
23:24:49: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
23:24:49: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
23:24:49: 
23:24:49: Profiler result for the last frame:
23:24:49: ==============================================================
23:24:49: video thread frame - [time: 5.317 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:24:49: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 5.307 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:24:49: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:24:49: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:24:49: | | flush - [time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:24:49: ==============================================================
23:24:49: 
23:24:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:24:51:   New Scene
23:24:52: Using Window Capture
23:24:52: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:24:52:   New Scene
23:24:52: Using graphics capture
23:24:53: Total frames encoded: 104, total frames duplicated: 1 (0.96%)
23:24:53: Total frames rendered: 109, number of late frames: 1 (0.92%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:24:53: 
23:24:53: Profiler results:
23:24:53: 
23:24:53: ==============================================================
23:24:53: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.022 ms (cpu time: avg 0.143 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.685%]
23:24:53: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [86.2%] [avg time: 0.881 ms (cpu time: avg 0.143 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 10.2%] [unaccounted: 76%]
23:24:53: | | scene->Preprocess - [10.2%] [avg time: 0.104 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:53: | GPU download and color conversion - [13.1%] [avg time: 0.134 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 12.7%] [unaccounted: 0.391%]
23:24:53: | | flush - [9.3%] [avg time: 0.095 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:53: | | CopyResource - [1.08%] [avg time: 0.011 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:53: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [2.35%] [avg time: 0.024 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:53: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.903 ms (cpu time: avg 0.464 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.664%]
23:24:53: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 0.897 ms (cpu time: avg 0.371 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:24:53: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.572 ms (cpu time: avg 1.127 ms, total 93.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:24:53: ==============================================================
23:24:53: 
23:24:53: =====Stream End: 2013-09-19, 23:24:53=================================================
23:25:26: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-19, 23:25:26===============================================
23:25:26:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:25:26:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
23:25:26:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series...
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:25:26: Playback device Default
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Using auxilary audio input: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:25:26:     bitrate: 128
23:25:26: Using Window Capture
23:25:26: Using custom x264 settings: "keyint=30"
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: Video Encoding: x264
23:25:26:     fps: 30
23:25:26:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:25:26:     preset: veryfast
23:25:26:     CBR: yes
23:25:26:     CFR: yes
23:25:26:     max bitrate: 1500
23:25:26:     buffer size: 1500
23:25:26: ------------------------------------------
23:25:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
23:25:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
23:25:26: 
23:25:26: Profiler result for the last frame:
23:25:26: ==============================================================
23:25:26: video thread frame - [time: 2.225 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:25:26: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 2.214 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:25:26: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 1.184 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:25:26: | GPU download and color conversion - [time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:25:26: | | flush - [time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
23:25:26: ==============================================================
23:25:26: 
23:25:28: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:25:28:   New Scene
23:25:28: Using graphics capture
23:25:30: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:25:30:   New Scene
23:25:31: Using Window Capture
23:25:33: Total frames encoded: 173, total frames duplicated: 1 (0.58%)
23:25:33: Total frames rendered: 178, number of late frames: 1 (0.56%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:25:33: 
23:25:33: Profiler results:
23:25:33: 
23:25:33: ==============================================================
23:25:33: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.198 ms (cpu time: avg 0.175 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.4%] [unaccounted: 0.584%]
23:25:33: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [86.6%] [avg time: 1.038 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 38.3%] [unaccounted: 48.3%]
23:25:33: | | scene->Preprocess - [38.3%] [avg time: 0.459 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:25:33: | GPU download and color conversion - [12.8%] [avg time: 0.153 ms (cpu time: avg 0.175 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 12.4%] [unaccounted: 0.334%]
23:25:33: | | flush - [8.6%] [avg time: 0.103 ms (cpu time: avg 0.175 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:25:33: | | CopyResource - [1%] [avg time: 0.012 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:25:33: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [2.84%] [avg time: 0.034 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:25:33: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.005 ms (cpu time: avg 1.121 ms, total 343.202 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 99.5%] [unaccounted: 0.498%]
23:25:33: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.5%] [avg time: 1 ms (cpu time: avg 1.121 ms, total 343.202 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:25:33: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.625 ms (cpu time: avg 1.128 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:25:33: ==============================================================
23:25:33: 
23:25:33: =====Stream End: 2013-09-19, 23:25:33=================================================
23:25:35: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
23:25:35:
```


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe the memory leak is fixed.


----------



## lefenger (Sep 20, 2013)

oh awesome but i downloaded this madness one like an hour or 2 ago guess a new one is out since then


----------



## Krazy (Sep 20, 2013)

There's no build yet with the fix.  It's not really a big deal, it doesn't cause constantly increasing memory or anything.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe the "Dev" build from here has the fix: http://builds.catchexception.org/


----------



## vaesauce (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll give it a try :)


----------



## ivannew2012 (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like twitch don't like anymore 60fps 1280x720 QVS video. Have black screen in twitch player. In pastbroadcast have damaged video. Local file is fine.

30fps works fine.

edit #1: v0.551b works fine with 60fps. Maybe it bad luck with twitch right now.
edit #2: v0.56.04 madness now not work with 60fps.
edit #3: Yes, v0.551b steel work with 60fps, 1280x720, QVS.
edit #4: Nope, v0.56.04 madness not working with 60fps, QVS right now. Double checked.

edit #5: Twitch say:
Stream Configuration Quality: Incompatible

Details:
Audio codec must be set to MP3 or AAC (it is currently "unknown")

try aac, 44, 128. not work.
try mp3,44, 128 WORK !
Looks like in container of video and audio aac with QVS have some error.


----------



## PrefoX (Sep 23, 2013)

try aac 48, and it will work ;)


----------



## MaxOfS2D (Sep 24, 2013)

It seems that resizing is partially broken?







1920x1080 to 640x360 (x3.00)






768x432 (2.50)






960x540 (2.00) - and resolutions above are fine.

Log file


```
19:38:08: Open Broadcaster Software v0.56.04 madness - 64bit (　^ω^)
19:38:08: -------------------------------
19:38:08: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
19:38:08: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
19:38:08: Physical Memory:  16328MB Total, 12380MB Free
19:38:08: stepping id: 3, model 12, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
19:38:08: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:38:08: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:38:08: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
19:38:08: Aero is Enabled
19:38:08: -------------------------------
19:38:08: OBS Modules:
19:38:08: Base Address     Module
19:38:08: 00000000BB470000 OBS.exe
19:38:08: 000000003F080000 OBSApi.dll
19:38:08: 000000003F990000 DShowPlugin.dll
19:38:08: 000000003FDE0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
19:38:08: 00000000605B0000 NoiseGate.dll
19:38:08: 00000000590A0000 PSVPlugin.dll
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Adapter 1
19:38:08:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
19:38:08:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2083188736
19:38:08:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
19:38:08: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-24, 19:38:08===============================================
19:38:08:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:38:08:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:38:08:   Output resolution: 852x480
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670...
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Audio Format: 48000hz
19:38:08: Playback device Default
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Using desktop audio input: Haut-parleurs (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Camera-B4.09.24.1)
19:38:08: Using unknown speaker setup: 0x4, 0 channels
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:38:08:     bitrate: 128
19:38:08: Using text output
19:38:08: Using Monitor Capture
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: Video Encoding: x264
19:38:08:     fps: 30
19:38:08:     width: 852, height: 480
19:38:08:     preset: slow
19:38:08:     CBR: yes
19:38:08:     CFR: no
19:38:08:     max bitrate: 552
19:38:08:     buffer size: 552
19:38:08: ------------------------------------------
19:38:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Haut-parleurs (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
19:38:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (USB Camera-B4.09.24.1)' is 256000, samples per sec is 16000
19:38:15: Total frames encoded: 179, total frames duplicated: 0 (0.00%)
19:38:15: Total frames rendered: 183, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
19:38:15: 
19:38:15: Profiler results:
19:38:15: 
19:38:15: ==============================================================
19:38:15: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.47 ms (cpu time: avg 1.109 ms, total 203.125 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.408%]
19:38:15: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [93.2%] [avg time: 1.37 ms (cpu time: avg 1.024 ms, total 187.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 22.4%] [unaccounted: 70.7%]
19:38:15: | | scene->Preprocess - [22.4%] [avg time: 0.33 ms (cpu time: avg 0.085 ms, total 15.625 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:38:15: | GPU download and color conversion - [6.39%] [avg time: 0.094 ms (cpu time: avg 0.085 ms, total 15.625 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 5.92%] [unaccounted: 0.476%]
19:38:15: | | flush - [4.22%] [avg time: 0.062 ms (cpu time: avg 0.085 ms, total 15.625 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:38:15: | | CopyResource - [1.43%] [avg time: 0.021 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:38:15: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.272%] [avg time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:38:15: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.41 ms (cpu time: avg 0.372 ms, total 125 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2] [children: 98.8%] [unaccounted: 1.22%]
19:38:15: | Convert444toNV12 - [98.8%] [avg time: 0.405 ms (cpu time: avg 0.372 ms, total 125 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 2]
19:38:15: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.707 ms (cpu time: avg 0.467 ms, total 78.125 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:38:15: ==============================================================
19:38:15: 
19:38:15: =====Stream End: 2013-09-24, 19:38:15=================================================
```


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2013)

Resizing?  What do you mean specifically?

Also I actually just updated the main OBS version to 0.57 with all the new fixes.  I'll let the thread linger on for a bit as usual though.


----------



## MaxOfS2D (Sep 25, 2013)

I meant those!

I downloaded the final build and it's working now though, so it's all good :)


----------

